# FOOD THREAD 1



## pardus (Jul 21, 2013)

This thread is for all recipes, food, cooking, bacon porn etc...

Post them up!


----------



## AWP (Jul 21, 2013)

Just to add...

When this about 20 pages or so, some type of natural stopping point, we'll close it and start another. In a few days I'll take all of the old food threads and merge them into some form of archive. The intent is to keep them around in some semi-managable form. As it stands, they are all over the place and we're looking to order them for the purposes of housekeeping and future use (so we don't delete them)

Cheers!


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 21, 2013)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

pardus said:


> This thread is for all recipes, food, cooking, bacon porn etc...
> 
> Post them up!



This will be a great thread!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 21, 2013)

RackMaster said:
			
		

> I'll finally be "fighting" at the same level as @parallel, the wife got me a BGE for my birthday; it's on order, so I'll have it mid week. Now I have to work out the final details for my next assault. ;)





			
				parallel said:
			
		

> Nice! You're going to LOVE it. A word of advise, if you haven't cooked on one before ensure that you check out the getting started section of the Big Green Egg site. Also, I highly recommend joining the egg head forum, there's a LOT of really good information and advise there. I credit those folks for getting me on the right track quickly. Enjoy.



This lady looks like a life changer...I saw on their website the bigger one cooks 2 buffalos at one time.....

What size do you recommend......?!!?!


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 21, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> This lady looks like a life changer...I saw on their website the bigger one cooks 2 buffalos at one time.....
> 
> What size do you recommend......?!!?!


 
The wife got me a medium, the lady said it was good for 2-3 people with consistent use and I have a gas grill big enough to spit roast a whole hog.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 21, 2013)

I like food it keeps me alive


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 21, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> The wife got me a medium, the lady said it was good for 2-3 people with consistent use and I have a gas grill big enough to spit roast a whole hog.



Been researching the Egg and found this:








Thinking that is a good break in dish for yer BGE Rack.....


----------



## parallel (Jul 22, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Been researching the Egg and found this:
> 
> ***snip***
> 
> *Thinking that is a good break in dish for yer BGE Rack*.....


Nope... a couple of good long low and slow cooks (like Boston Butts or ribs). This does a couple of things for you. First, it is a forgiving way to learn the intricacies of temperature control on the BGE. Second, it helps to cure the adhesive used on the seals. Certainly DO NOT do a hot cook such as steak or pizza until you've cured the adhesive.


----------



## parallel (Jul 22, 2013)

I seen this recipe on Facebook and I certainly LOVE me some coconut custard pie and I happened to have all of the ingredients handy, sooo...


----------



## JHD (Jul 22, 2013)

OMG this looks good.  Gonna try it.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 22, 2013)

parallel said:


> Nope... a couple of good long low and slow cooks (like Boston Butts or ribs). This does a couple of things for you. First, it is a forgiving way to learn the intricacies of temperature control on the BGE. Second, it helps to cure the adhesive used on the seals. Certainly DO NOT do a hot cook such as steak or pizza until you've cured the adhesive.


 
I think I could modify the recipe SpongeBob*24 gave and do a long slow smoke.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 26, 2013)

'Murica.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 26, 2013)

What's the bacon wrapped stuff on the side?


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 26, 2013)

Jalapenos from the garden stuffed with cream cheese and cheddar cheese.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 26, 2013)

That's a plate of FREEDOM right there....


----------



## x SF med (Jul 27, 2013)

what's the beer?   bacon -beef- and BEER...  we need to know it's not Bud (sacrilege, and poor taste) just to stick with the "B" theme....


----------



## reed11b (Jul 27, 2013)

Is it possible to "Hate" a thread?
Reed


----------



## parallel (Jul 27, 2013)

Grilled shrimp taco with spiced Greek yogurt instead of sour cream.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 27, 2013)

x SF med said:


> what's the beer?   bacon -beef- and BEER...  we need to know it's not Bud (sacrilege, and poor taste) just to stick with the "B" theme....


 
Home brewed IPA. I currently have that, a jalapeno saison and a summer wheat in the MegaFridgeTM


----------



## parallel (Jul 28, 2013)

I got a powerful craving for beef this morning so I went to the store and picked up the fixings for a pretty nice Sunday dinner. I bought about a pound and a half of Filet Mignon, a couple of portabella mushrooms and some fresh sweet yellow corn on my way back from the lumber yard with some wood for some LONG overdue shelving for our kid's playroom. When I got home I fired up the Big Green Egg and got busy. I still haven't unloaded the truck (hope it doesn't rain).






I decided upon a modified reverse sear so I could cook the portabella mushroom along with the filets until it was time to sear. I cooked them for about 8 minutes at 400° dome and I was actually a bit higher in internal temp than I wanted but not too bad, then I removed the filets and finished the mushrooms while bringing the temp of the egg up to about 700° (of course they were done BEFORE it got to temp). Then I returned the filets to the grid along with the corn and seared them both. Plate it all up and voila!

*Filet Mignon with Pepperjack Stuffed Portabella and Grilled Corn*
*



*


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2013)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Home brewed IPA. I currently have that, a jalapeno saison and a summer wheat in the MegaFridgeTM


 
Double like on the beer selection.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 28, 2013)

So I did the inaugural firing of the BGE today and christened it with a hunk-o-pork.  After three hours at 350, our stomachs couldn't wait any longer and I just sliced it up; instead of waiting to be able to pull it.  Finished it off with some bottled BBQ sauce cut with red wine vinegar and some brown sugar.


----------



## parallel (Jul 28, 2013)

The eggs are so pretty when they're new... all clean and white. However, after the inside becomes all carbon it cooks even better.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 28, 2013)

parallel said:


> The eggs are so pretty when they're new... all clean and white. However, after the inside becomes all carbon it cooks even better.


 
What impressed me the most is how quick it comes to temp and how easy it is to keep it stable.  By far it is the easiest and best charcoal Q I've ever used.  I'm addicted.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 28, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> What impressed me the most is how quick it comes to temp and how easy it is to keep it stable.  By far it is the easiest and best charcoal Q I've ever used.  I'm addicted.


 
For anyone that is on the fence about buying a BGE:

A guy I worked with (who has far more money than sense) continually raved about his BGE and how I needed to buy one. I took one look at the price and said fuck that...but then he started bringing me chow he had made on his BGE.

I didn't hold out for much longer - it's worth it.


----------



## parallel (Jul 28, 2013)

That best part is that you'll never need to buy another... unless you're like me and want more than one.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 29, 2013)

parallel said:


> That best part is that you'll never need to buy another... unless you're like me and want more than one.


 
This one is a medium, which is perfect for the size of our family and our current needs.  :-" But due to all the cool gadgets and my "need" to go big or go home; I'll be getting an XL eventually.

Oh and for any one into music...

http://www.bbqing.com/store/shop/showproduct.cfm?id=1100&catid=1&classid=0&subid=3


----------



## parallel (Jul 30, 2013)

*Fajita Marinaded Flank Steak*
*Ingredients:*

2 lb flank steak
1/4 cup lime juice
1/3 cup water
2 tbs olive oil
6 cloves garlic minced
2 tsp soy sauce
1 tsp salt
1 tsp cayenne pepper flakes
1/2 tsp ground black pepper
In a large ziplock bag; mix together lime juice, water, olive oil, garlic, soy sauce, salt cayenne pepper and black pepper. Mix well then add flank steak and mix again to coat the whole flank steak. Refrigerate overnight laying flat (to maximize contact of marinade with flank steak) flipping once. Bring BGE to 700°. I like to add some hickory wood to get a fast smoke going. Grill flank steak with grate at normal level for two minutes, flip then grill for two more minutes, flip again and grill for two more minutes, flip once more and grill until desired internal temp (usually about two minutes). Tent loosely with aluminum foil and allow to rest for five minutes. Slice and serve as desired (we like to make steak tacos).


----------



## parallel (Jul 31, 2013)

Damn... meant to edit not quote.

What the... ?

:wall:

The forum is doing some weird shit today...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2013)

so, Parallel.... it's so good you had to post it twice.... bastige.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 31, 2013)

My carne asada recipe:

1 flank steak
Sliced into grilling strips

Mojo:

4 garlic cloves
1 whole orange juiced
2 whole limes juiced
1 giant handful cilantro,
2 purple jalapeños
1/2 cup olive oil
1 tablespoon white whine vinegar
Marinate meat for less than 4 hours.
Cook till medium rare. Let set for 5-10 mins slice into cubes serve in burrito.

I also make a cilantro lime rice to go with this.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2013)

parallel said:


> Damn... meant to edit not quote.
> 
> What the... ?
> 
> ...


 
No you just got embarrassed that I caught your evil plot so early...  quit trying to hide behind any fake shortcomings of the last forum upgrade.... you know the evil puppetmaster always breaks things on upgrades...

Now, go design a toilet or something... that's what you do, right?:blkeye:


----------



## parallel (Jul 31, 2013)

x SF med said:


> No you just got embarrassed that I caught your evil plot so early...  quit trying to hide behind any fake shortcomings of the last forum upgrade.... you know the evil puppetmaster always breaks things on upgrades...
> 
> Now, go design a toilet or something... that's what you do, right?:blkeye:


LOL... no... I teach *OTHER* people to design toilets (if you call offshore oil and gas platforms, petroleum refineries and chemical plants "toilets")


----------



## parallel (Jul 31, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> My carne asada recipe:
> ***snip***
> 
> I also make a *cilantro lime rice* to go with this.


I'll be needing this recipe, ya heard?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 31, 2013)

http://restaurant.food.com/recipe/chipotle-copycat-lime-rice-recipe-147335


parallel said:


> I'll be needing this recipe, ya heard?


----------



## parallel (Jul 31, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> http://restaurant.food.com/recipe/chipotle-copycat-lime-rice-recipe-147335


Damn... so simple. I'll be having THAT often.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 31, 2013)

parallel said:


> Damn... so simple. I'll be having THAT often.



It is very very easy to cook.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2013)

parallel said:


> LOL... no... I teach *OTHER* people to design toilets (if you call offshore oil and gas platforms, petroleum refineries and chemical plants "toilets")


 
You design pipes that move stinky stuff around - therefore, toilets... quit arguing and cook me dinner, dammit.


----------



## parallel (Jul 31, 2013)

Ever seen the movie "The Help"... I'm not sure you want ME cooking you anything.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 31, 2013)

Chicken tikka masala with rice, curried chickpeas and naan bread...and a gin and tonic.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2013)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Chicken tikka masala with rice, curried chickpeas and naan bread...and a gin and tonic.
> View attachment 8869


 
WTF?   Are you the Colonial Governor? ...or the Curator at the Wonder house in Lahore, berating small Indo-Caucasian waifs and mussalman shop keepers sons fro playing on Zam-Zammah...  until the Red Lama shows up and the adventure begins? 

(Literature and Food in one place...  who gets the reference?)


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Aug 1, 2013)

x SF med said:


> WTF?   Are you the Colonial Governor? ...or the Curator at the Wonder house in Lahore, berating small Indo-Caucasian waifs and mussalman shop keepers sons fro playing on Zam-Zammah...  until the Red Lama shows up and the adventure begins?
> 
> (Literature and Food in one place...  who gets the reference?)


 
I have a feeling that this chow is the closest anyone can get to the Lahore of Kipling's era.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 1, 2013)

parallel said:


> Ever seen the movie "The Help"... I'm not sure you want ME cooking you anything.


 
Yeah...and I almost threw up.  It was hilarious.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 1, 2013)

So, as most of you all know, I am in hell and my cooking has suffered from it. Anyhow. Today, I picked up some banging chicken salad from an Italian deli in Philly. Tonight, I made a sammich. Kaiser roll, mayo, roma tomatos (salt and peppered), bacon, avocado and the chicken salad. No pics. It was good however. I am a sucker for chicken salad but Kim made the best.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 1, 2013)

Cooking is therapy, well the whole food experience can be therapeutic; from shopping for the right ingredients , all the way to shoving it in your gullet.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 1, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Cooking is therapy, well the whole food experience can be therapeutic; from shopping for the right ingredients , all the way to shoving it in your gullet.


 
Going to the store is kinda difficult for me. Kim and I went a lot / all the time so that is still painful for me. Now, going down the pet isle also hurts.

F.M.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 1, 2013)

FM, you can make your own and it is easy as hell. We had some left over marinated chicken breasts. I cut it into chunks then added pickled jalapeños. Then threw it into a Cuisinart AWSOME. Experiment you will love it and it is cheaper then buying it


----------



## Muppet (Aug 1, 2013)

Cool. Thanks. I will try that.

F.M.


----------



## parallel (Aug 1, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Cooking is therapy, well the whole food experience can be therapeutic; from shopping for the right ingredients , all the way to shoving it in your gullet.


Indeed...


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2013)

I made grilled country style pork ribs last night...   no leftovers on the ribs, but the boss made a ton of killer smashed red taters that we're having again tonight...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Going to the store is kinda difficult for me. Kim and I went a lot / all the time so that is still painful for me. Now, going down the pet isle also hurts.
> 
> F.M.



Have you heard of Community Supported Agriculture or CSA?  It'll get you better, local food and sometimes delivered.  Or give you an excuse to make a trip into the country and get some fresh air.  Here's a few pages I found for your general area.

http://www.greenphillyblog.com/gree...delphia-csa-choices-local-sustainable-farmer/

http://www.organicconsumers.org/state/greenbiz.cfm?state=PA&type=csa

http://www.localharvest.org/

http://www.buylocalpa.org/

http://www.phillymag.com/articles/eat-local-best-csa-programs032210/


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 2, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Have you heard of Community Supported Agriculture or CSA?  It'll get you better, local food and sometimes delivered.  Or give you an excuse to make a trip into the country and get some fresh air.  Here's a few pages I found for your general area.
> 
> http://www.greenphillyblog.com/gree...delphia-csa-choices-local-sustainable-farmer/
> 
> ...



We do 2 CSA's per year, and the local farmers market. However I personally don't want to eat "seasonally" so it is still only a supplement. 

Also for all the people who eat organic.... Don't, eat local instead.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 2, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Have you heard of Community Supported Agriculture or CSA?  It'll get you better, local food and sometimes delivered.  Or give you an excuse to make a trip into the country and get some fresh air.  Here's a few pages I found for your general area.
> 
> http://www.greenphillyblog.com/gree...delphia-csa-choices-local-sustainable-farmer/
> 
> ...


 
Thanks brother, for doing that.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Thanks brother, for doing that.
> 
> F.M.


 
No problem.


----------



## compforce (Aug 4, 2013)

So I got interested enough that I'm using my GI Bill for culinary at the Art Institute.  After 4 weeks (total of 8 classes) it's going pretty well.  I've found a few areas where there are definitely opportunities to learn.  Today we had the lab on soups.  (This was my soup, there was also a Manhattan Clam Chowder that we made as a team).  We were given some leeway on ingredients, the only requirement/instructions for me were that it had to be a cream based soup.

How about a little bit of cream of asparagus soup with crab and an herbed goat cheese garnish... 



The only comments the chef had for me were that it tasted great with a lot of subtle flavors and that I should keep in mind the cost of producing the dish...  I had about $5.00 worth of crab in it.  By the time you got done, it would have had to be priced at about $15 (per bowl) to break even as a menu item at a restaurant.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 5, 2013)

compforce said:


> ... How about a little bit of cream of asparagus soup with crab and an herbed goat cheese garnish...



Recipe?  

LL


----------



## compforce (Aug 5, 2013)

The recipe was for a mass serving (about a gallon of soup) so I'll just give it in parts where ratio matter rather than actual weights.  For most of it, I was cooking by taste, color and smell so no real recipe beyond the basic cream soup recipe.

goat cheese (a 1/2" slice for each serving)
basil and parsley chopped, washed and dried, reserve some parsley for garnish

unsalted butter (enough to saute in)
2parts(p) onion chopped 1/4 inch dice
1p parsnip 1/4 inch dice
1p celery 1/4 inch dice
flour, enough to coat the above it's a small amount, for the gallon, it was 1.5 oz
Asparagus (it doesn't take that much, in mine I had about 15 stems for a gallon of soup)
Classic Sachet de epices (1 bay leaf,2 sprigs thyme, 12 peppercorns and 3 parsley stems wrapped in cheesecloth)
3:1 mixture of milk:heavy cream (the actual recipe was either milk or half and half, I chose to use the heavy cream to change the texture)
lump crab
salt to taste
white pepper to taste

in a small bowl, combine the goat cheese and roughly equal amounts of basil and parsley to get a similar look to what's in the pic. scrape the contents of the bowl onto a piece of saran wrap and form into a ball or log, wrap tightly and refrigerate until service. Alternately, they usually sell herbed goat cheese already prepared at the grocery store.

cut the tips from the asparagus and roughly chop the stalks into 1/4 inch pieces (I did not use the purple/white end of the asparagus, just the green parts)

in a preheated heavy bottom sauce pan (big enough to hold everything) melt the butter, it should sizzle when you put it in the pan.  Add the parsnip, wait a minute or two, add the celery, wait a minute or two, add the onions, sweat them all until the onions just start to turn translucent, add the asparagus stalks and continue to sweat until the onions are completely translucent, but not carmelized.

stir in the flour to coat everything and cook until the flour changes color to a light brown (technically, it would be a blond roux).  Add the milk/cream mixture, bring to a boil over medium heat and reduce to a simmer as soon as the boil starts.  Add the sachet to the soup.  Let it simmer for about 30 minutes while stirring occasionally.  You should see the cream thickening, go at least 3/4 as thick as y0u want the final soup to be.  It's OK if it's slightly too thick at this point.  It's about to get a LOT thicker.

meanwhile, blanch and shock the asparagus tips (drop them in boiling water until they turn bright green then remove them and place in ice water to stop them from cooking further).

Remove the Sachet from the soup.  Add the tips to the soup and puree in a food processor or blender until you get a smooth consistency, the starch from the asparagus will cause it to become really thick.  Make sure it is very smooth, the asparagus has "threads" that are pretty nasty if they haven't been completely pureed, Add milk until you get the consistency you want for the final soup while you are pureeing.  Clean the sauce pan (just rinse to remove the stuff that was left over) and place the soup back in it.  Heat to serving temperature (about 180 degrees).

Get your cheese out of the fridge and cut into 1/4 - 1/2 inch thick slices.

Place a light bed of crab in the base of the bowls you will serve (make sure the bowls are HOT, you should have to use a towel or pot holder to carry them), ladle soup over the crab.  place a slice of goat cheese in the center of the bowl and if your soup is thick as mine was, lightly press it into the soup so that only a little shows.  A small drizzle of EVOO around the midway point between the goat cheese and the lip looks really nice, but they were out so I used pure olive oil instead which doesn't show up.  Sprinkle a small amount of the crab on top and sprinkle parsley for appearance.  Serve immediately while piping hot.

All the way through the process you should be tasting and salting/peppering.

The soup had a very complex layering of subtle flavors as it was, I don't think I would have added anything extra because it would be too easy to overwhelm it.  If you like spicy heat, you could add some minced jalapeno during the early sautee without messing up the color of the soup. Also, lemon rind will add a subtle aftertaste if you wanted another layer of flavor, but only use a very small amount as it will cause the cream to curdle if you use too much, do NOT use the juice.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 5, 2013)

@compforce that is awesome.  I wanted to go in the path you're doing but physically I couldn't stand in a kitchen all day.  

So I made pizza on the BGE last night, we didn't get to many pics but the wife did take one of her second pie.  The first one went down to quick. lol


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 9, 2013)

ROMAD meal time


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 9, 2013)

I never heard of these guys.................pretty legit....

The interwebs are awesome!!!!!:blkeye:


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> ROMAD meal time
> 
> videos


 
epic fail...  huge huge breach of chefliness... this is not a video thread, unless you are filming yourself cooking something awesome.


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 9, 2013)

x SF med said:


> epic fail...  huge huge breach of chefliness... this is not a video thread, unless you are filming yourself cooking something awesome.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris16 said:


>


 
Bah... pardus said that... we're dealing with reality...      sarcasm fail...  jeez... thin skinned... I expected a good retort....:wall:


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 9, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Bah... pardus said that... we're dealing with reality...      sarcasm fail...  jeez... thin skinned... I expected a good retort....:wall:


I've seen what happens when people retort to you, I'm not not going down that path.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 9, 2013)

No balls.....  :-"


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> I've seen what happens when people retort to you, I'm not not going down that path.


 
Oh...  so now you're calling me a retort?   Damn... that's cold.:wall:


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 9, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> I've seen what happens when people retort to you, I'm not not going down that path.



Dude... (in keeping with the theme of this thread) - you dun gone got your self in da kitchen... let's see if you can handle the heat!

LL


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 9, 2013)

Back on track. No derailing good threads.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 9, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Back on track. No derailing good threads.



Ouch...:wall:

LL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2013)

I made another brisket on Wednesday evening...  it was pretty damn good.

the only bummer... I had to start marinating it on Monday morning...  which means I had to smell it for 3 days before chowing on it.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2013)

Those Mods are such douches  :-"


----------



## Muppet (Aug 14, 2013)

I did not make this but I am tearing up stuffed cherry peppers. Stuffed with proscioutto and sharp provolone. Fucking banging. Funny thing is...I hated Italian food before I met Kim and then Kim turned me on to all kinds of good stuff. Homemade gravy. NOMNOMNOM. In Philly, we have DiBruno Brothers. It is an Italian deli / cheese and pasta place in the heart of South Philly (Italian Market). Kim and I went there a lot but I will never go there again w/o Kim.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 14, 2013)

@Firemedic, I think you should go; Kim is always with you and will be right by your side.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 15, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> @Firemedic, I think you should go; Kim is always with you and will be right by your side.



Agreed.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 15, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> I did not make this but I am tearing up stuffed cherry peppers. Stuffed with proscioutto and sharp provolone. Fucking banging. Funny thing is...I hated Italian food before I met Kim and then Kim turned me on to all kinds of good stuff. Homemade gravy. NOMNOMNOM. In Philly, we have DiBruno Brothers. It is an Italian deli / cheese and pasta place in the heart of South Philly (Italian Market). Kim and I went there a lot but I will never go there again w/o Kim.
> 
> F.M.


 
Stop depriving yourself, she'd kick your ass for this.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 15, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> Stop depriving yourself, she'd kick your ass for this.


 
I know Gypsy. I know. Just miss her.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 15, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> I know Gypsy. I know. Just miss her.
> 
> F.M.


 
Use the food as a way of keeping her memory stronger.  Even if you become fatter.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 15, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Use the food as a way of keeping her memory stronger.  Even if you become fatter.


 

FATTER! What are you trying to say brother? I am fat cause my mom said I am big boned...:wall:

F.M.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2013)

Been too busy with end of Summer fun to do a lot of cooking except I made some "sea turtle eggs for a faculty luncheon last week (I'll post those later). Today decided to break out the BGE again and do up a stuffed pork lion. My Sous-chef (Mrs Parallel) prepared it so quickly that there are no pics of the prep but it was rather simple anyways.

*Pork loin stuffed with sliced apples and brown sugar, rubbed with Dizzy Pig Raging River spice rub.*





*Then onto the Big Green Egg at 350° indirect with a handful of apple wood providing smoke.*





*Pulled at 140° internal temp and allowed to rest for five minutes.*





*Next time we're going to used dehydrated apple slices as the moisture from the fresh apple slices made the brown sugar turn to syrup. It wasn't bad, it just wasn't the desired outcome which was to be a sweet, chunky homemade applesauce in the middle of juicy, slightly maple flavored and spicy pork. It still tasted very good, but I was looking for some bubbly caramelized brown sugar that never happened.





 A*


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## parallel (Aug 21, 2013)

* Pork tenderloin with Dizzy Pig Raging River rub grilled on the BGE at 400° about 8 minutes per side until 140° internal temp. Served with grilled green beans, garlic cheddar mashed potatoes and garlic bread. It's so good I had to protect it with the S&W Model 19 .357 Combat Magnum.*


----------



## Muppet (Aug 22, 2013)

parallel said:


> * Pork tenderloin with Dizzy Pig Raging River rub grilled on the BGE at 400° about 8 minutes per side until 140° internal temp. Served with grilled green beans, garlic cheddar mashed potatoes and garlic bread. It's so good I had to protect it with the S&W Model 19 .357 Combat Magnum.*


 
How did the 357 taste? Metallic? Looks good bro.

F.M.


----------



## parallel (Aug 22, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> How did the 357 taste? Metallic? Looks good bro.
> 
> F.M.


The .357 is a tool, much like a fork.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 22, 2013)

parallel said:


> The .357 is a tool, much like a fork.


 
But it looked a little dry, it could have used some garlic oil prior to cooking....


----------



## compforce (Aug 22, 2013)

So I give you my boring dessert for the upcoming end of the summer party. I know it doesn't look like much, just a little tiny ice cream scoop:



What you don't see is that it is a mudslide...  vodka, bailey's and kahlua.  It's a 30 proof shot of ice cream, only possible through the wonders of molecular cuisine (or liquid nitrogen, but who uses that at home?)

There are going to be other flavors too.  If you happen to be in the Atlanta area on September 28th and want to come to the party, you're invited if you're verified.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2013)

I need some liquid nitrogen for my kitchen, just to freeze random shit with.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 22, 2013)

So I normally make this every Saturday morning for my wife and I, but my wife is out with her friend so I made some brinner. I just sautée potatoes with some onions, then scramble up some eggs(mine are the best I've had I put a small dab of butter there then slowly scramble them more omelette style). Seems simple but it is an amazing meal.

I also oven cooked a few strips of delicious bacon to round it off.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 22, 2013)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Home brewed IPA. I currently have that, a jalapeno saison and a summer wheat in the MegaFridgeTM



Jalapeño saison????????? I have an address....


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 22, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> So I normally make this every Saturday morning for my wife and I, but my wife is out with her friend so I made some brinner. I just sautée potatoes with some onions, then scramble up some eggs(mine are the best I've had I put a small dab of butter there then slowly scramble them more omelette style). Seems simple but it is an amazing meal.
> 
> I also oven cooked a few strips of delicious bacon to round it off.



My trick with potatoes for breakfast is to finish them with a few splashes of Worcestershire sauce ( the real deal; any knock off version gives an off after taste), cover with a lid to "steam" and then uncover and let them crisp up.

Oh and ALWAYS use butter.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Aug 22, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Jalapeño saison????????? I have an address....


 
That shit goes quick - it's aaaall gone. Damn shame, too: I'll probably be in Fayetteville Labor Day weekend.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 22, 2013)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> That shit goes quick - it's aaaall gone. Damn shame, too: I'll probably be in Fayetteville Labor Day weekend.



Damn, sounds delicious, I have had a habanero pale ale that was pretty good.


----------



## parallel (Aug 22, 2013)

*Apple brined turkey breasts at 325° on the BGE with cherry wood smoke to 165° internal temperature.*





C*heck out the moisture from that badass turkey breast.*


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## RackMaster (Aug 23, 2013)

@Polar Bear this is a food thread, not a place for you to show off your deep throat technique.  :-/


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Aug 24, 2013)

Not food per se, but related. After investing way more time and money than I wanted to, I'm finally (pretty much) done building this big bastard:
 

2"x4" frame covered with 1/2" red oak, corrugated steel roofing for drawer and cabinet inlays, sides and back, butcher block counter top. Took about a month to build on weekends and evenings since I could only work while my daughter slept - apparently I'm not allowed out in the garage without her supervision, lol.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 24, 2013)

compforce said:


> ...



Hate just cuz I can't be there.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 25, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Hate just cuz I can't be there.
> 
> LL


 

Great.... Thanks, Dear....  way to make my life miserable for the next few weeks....:blkeye::wall:


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 25, 2013)

Who's hungry?  Moroccan style chicken and roasted potatoes

Sorry my cell doesn't take the best pics...


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 25, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> View attachment 9033 View attachment 9034
> 
> Who's hungry?  Moroccan style chicken and roasted potatoes
> 
> Sorry my cell doesn't take the best pics...



Recipe?


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 25, 2013)

Here you go.

I used all chicken breasts (5 large), removed the skin but kept the bone in for cooking.  To serve I removed it from the bones and kept it in larger chunks instead of shredding. I also used more spice than what the recipe called for, and 1/2 cup of broth as well.  Finally I substituted cilantro for the mint.  Not a big fan of mint...

*Spicy Chicken with Green Olives*

4 pounds bone-in chicken breasts, legs and thighs   
Salt, to taste
Freshly ground pepper, to taste
1 medium onion, chopped
4 garlic cloves, minced
2 teaspoons freshly grated ginger
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon Spanish smoked paprika
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon turmeric
1/4 cup chicken broth or vegetable broth
1 cup small pitted green olives, drained
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro or mint

Sprinkle the chicken with salt and pepper to taste. Place the pieces in the slow cooker. 

In a medium skillet, heat the over over medium heat. Add the onion and cook, stirring often, for 5 minutes, until slightly softened. Add the garlic, ginger, cumin, paprikae, cinnamon, turmeric and broth, and bring to a simmer. Cook for 5 minutes more. Pour the mixture over the chicken.

Cover and cook on low for 4 to 6 hours, or until the chicken is very tender and coming away from the bone.

Rinse the olives and drain well. Add the olives to the cooker and cook for 30 minutes more. With a slotted spoon, transfer the chicken and olives to a serving platter. Cover and keep warm.

Pour the liquid into a small saucepan. Bring to a simmer and cook until slightly reduced. Taste for seasonings.

Spoon the sauce over the chicken. Sprinkle with herbs and serve hot.

Makes 4 to 6 servings.

From “The Mediterranean Slow Cooker” by Michele Scicolone


----------



## JBS (Aug 25, 2013)

Guys (& gals) this is definitely NOT up to your culinary skill levels and has little to do with gourmet anything HOWEVER...   this being primarily a SOF and military professional site, I know everyone here is constantly working on keeping a body of steel awesomeness like me and Rich Froning, and therefore pay attention to your macronutrient spread.

To get to the point I figured you would appreciate a little discovery I made.

1. Spray small glass bowls (4) with nonstick canola oil spray.

2. Pour in 2 egg whites in each glass bowl (liquid egg whites)
3. Nuke for 45 seconds to 2 minutes.  (I have a 1300 watt nuker and it takes 45 seconds.   I also have a 1000w microwave and it takes about 2 minutes.

The eggs pop out onto the plate and there's zero mess.  Glass bowls go into the dishwasher.  No sticking.  Fastest way I know to cook egg whites and you can throw them on double fiber English muffins plus Canadian bacon.


You may now resume regularly scheduled butter and bacon fat programming.

View attachment 9035


----------



## parallel (Aug 26, 2013)

> I know everyone here is constantly working on keeping a body of steel...


HA! The hardest thing on me is my arteries. :wall:


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 26, 2013)

JBS said:


> Guys (& gals) this is definitely NOT up to your culinary skill levels and has little to do with gourmet anything HOWEVER...   this being primarily a SOF and military professional site, I know everyone here is constantly working on keeping a body of steel awesomeness like me and Rich Froning, and therefore pay attention to your macronutrient spread.
> 
> To get to the point I figured you would appreciate a little discovery I made.
> 
> ...



I boil eggs and just eat the whites 6 days a week, throw a little turkey sausage in them and kapow 0 fat breakfast.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I boil eggs and just eat the whites 6 days a week, throw a little turkey sausage in them and kapow 0 fat breakfast.


 
That's funny. I boil eggs and just eat the yellow and also have 2 orders of REGULAR bacon at the diner.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## JBS (Aug 26, 2013)

I do the boiled egg thing too.  About 36 of them at a time and put them in a ziploc freezer bag... grab a few at a time.  I now have a son age 12 who eats 8 or 10 at a time, so they disappear quick. 

I know this microwave eggs thing is simple, but it amazed me.   Eggs in 30 seconds... *shrug*   I guess I'm easily dazzled.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 26, 2013)

JBS said:


> I do the boiled egg thing too.  About 36 of them at a time and put them in a ziploc freezer bag... grab a few at a time.  I now have a son age 12 who eats 8 or 10 at a time, so they disappear quick.
> 
> I know this microwave eggs thing is simple, but it amazed me.   Eggs in 30 seconds... *shrug*   I guess I'm easily dazzled.



I have never thought to cook them that way. I just boil them because I like the routine, and it gives me time to drink coffee and do other morning things along with cooking breakfast. I tried to do them all at once but once they cool I think they taste different.


----------



## Rapid (Aug 26, 2013)

Not my own cooking, but had to post this because it was a pretty damn tasty (and not so conventional) burger. Edit: drink _*not mine*_.

Toppings: plenty of bacon, thick slices of fried halloumi cheese, and apple & cider chutney sauce. The apple & cider sauce definitely gave it an original taste. Something I might try again for my own burgers.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 26, 2013)

Rapid said:


> Not my own cooking, but had to post this because it was a pretty damn tasty (and not so conventional) burger.
> 
> Toppings: plenty of bacon, thick slices of fried halloumi cheese, and apple & cider chutney sauce. The apple & cider sauce definitely gave it an original taste. Something I might try again for my own burgers.


 
:wall:...and the cheapest Mexican tourist beer on the planet....  essentially Mexican Rolling Rock with added protozoans....  Sol?  Only if it's free... only if it's free my brother....


----------



## Rapid (Aug 26, 2013)

x SF med said:


> :wall:...and the cheapest Mexican tourist beer on the planet....  essentially Mexican Rolling Rock with added protozoans....  Sol?  Only if it's free... only if it's free my brother....



No cause for alarm, as thankfully that drink belonged to the person sitting next to me. I had something a little more local (not pictured). There's plenty of good beer around here, and there are some interesting ciders and perry (real ones from farms, meaning high alcohol content and pure ingredients).

When I get more time in a month or so, I'm going to do a little tour of all the breweries and farms in the region...


----------



## Rapid (Aug 26, 2013)

Speaking of excellent beers, has anyone heard of Westvleteren 12 (XII)? Apparently, it's the highest rated beer in the world, if you ask quite a few beer enthusiasts and communities. It's brewed by monks in a monastery in Belgium, yep... Unfortunately, it's very hard to get a hold of unless you're in Belgium itself (particularly because they have a hard time keeping up with demand), even though some other places across Europe do import it occasionally. If I ever do go through there sometime in the future, I might pick up a few cases. I might be able to send some bottles across the pond, if anyone's interested.


* Monks who make world's best beer pray for quiet life *
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...lds-best-beer-pray-for-quiet-life-502172.html

* Westvleteren XII, 'World's Best Beer,' Makes One-Time U.S. Appearance *
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/13/westvleteren-xii-world-best-beer_n_2292576.html


----------



## x SF med (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey, Gypsy...  how do you get the moccasins on the chickens.....  Oh sorry, Morroccan not Moccasin....  my bad.:wall::-"


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 27, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Hey, Gypsy...  how do you get the moccasins on the chickens.....  Oh sorry, Morroccan not Moccasin....  my bad.:wall::-"



I should ban you from posting in the morning until you've achieved your BCL (blood caffeiene level) minimums... :wall:

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 28, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Hey, Gypsy...  how do you get the moccasins on the chickens.....  Oh sorry, Morroccan not Moccasin....  my bad.:wall::-"


 
Vewwy cawfuwee.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 28, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> Here you go...



Fired this up Monday night... that spice/broth mix is excellent.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 28, 2013)

Totentanz said:


> Fired this up Monday night... that spice/broth mix is excellent.



 Glad you enjoyed!   I LOVE IT.  Shared some with a coworker and she really liked it as well.  I got the cookbook on Amazon, it has some great recipes in it.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 29, 2013)

I made Tuna Noodle Veggie Casserole last night....  not fancy, but nostalgic...  reminds me of being a kid.


----------



## parallel (Aug 29, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I made Tuna Noodle Veggie Casserole last night....  not fancy, but nostalgic...  reminds me of being a kid.


Yeah, my Mom and Grandma used to make that at least once a month... times were tough and they did what they could.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 29, 2013)

parallel said:


> Yeah, my Mom and Grandma used to make that at least once a month... times were tough and they did what they could.


 
It will definitely stretch the food budget...  but tuna is not nearly as cheap as it used to be...  elbow mac, well, it's the stretcher in the recipe


----------



## compforce (Aug 29, 2013)

Quick dinner, kinda... Gyro on fresh pita with a side salad and fresh tzatziki sauce (side salad isn't shown, it was just all the leftover veggies in the fridge thrown together with a vinaigrette)


recipe from here http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/gyro-meat-with-tzatziki-sauce-recipe/index.html

I'm not a feta fan so just a little crumble for me.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks, been looking for an easy gyro recipe.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 29, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Thanks, been looking for an easy gyro recipe.


If you want to try a chicken one, I make this one up and RP loves it, as does Bibby.  I make the flat bread fresh that day for it (recipe for them in the link).
http://realmomkitchen.com/423/chicken-gyros/


----------



## Muppet (Aug 30, 2013)

My fat ass can tear up a fucking gyro in a hot second...Lamb, chicken, I don't care. Best one I ever had was on South St. in South Philly, a greek joint. Banging!

F.M.


----------



## parallel (Aug 30, 2013)

*I'm about to roll a fattie (<--- LINK)... *

NO... I'm not about to get high.
NO... I'm not mugging people outside the local weight watchers.
What I am about to do is treat the kids to a flavor explosion. I'm doing a "chilli-cheese" version of the fattie in the link for dinner tonight. Pictures (of course) to follow.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 30, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> My fat ass can tear up a fucking gyro in a hot second...Lamb, chicken, I don't care. Best one I ever had was on South St. in South Philly, a greek joint. Banging!
> 
> F.M.



I had one in Detroit many moons ago, I still measure all others to it.  I'm thinking next time I'm in Michigan we may have to drive over again.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 30, 2013)

gyro carts on the streets of NYC....  run by AQ operatives...  tatziki fresh cucumbers and freshly sliced mystery meat.... then the hot sauce and remaining veggies....   walk down the street and get a knish...  your own yummy little mid east war in your tummy.....


----------



## medicchick (Aug 30, 2013)

x SF med said:


> gyro carts on the streets of NYC....  run by AQ operatives...  tatziki fresh cucumbers and freshly sliced mystery meat.... then the hot sauce and remaining veggies....   walk down the street and get a knish...  your own yummy little mid east war in your tummy.....



Dammit, now I'm hungry for some:wall:


----------



## parallel (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay... here's he first pics of the prep.






1lb Pork sausage
1lb bacon
Chili to taste (I put too much and it's a mess)
Cheese to taste (about 8 oz works well)
Chopped onion (optional)

The kids like Hormel chili so we used that, but I'm going to make one for me later this weekend either without chili or with Mrs. Parallel's chili.





Place the 1lb of sausage into a 1 gallon Ziploc bag and roll it flat and even with a rolling pin. Be sure to get the air pockets out as you roll.





Prepare a bacon weave on parchment paper...





Cut open the Ziploc bag and add the chopped onion...





Add chili being sure to keep it away from the edges so it can seal...





Add cheese...





Start at one end of the Ziploc bag and use it to roll the filled sausage like a sushi roll. Then, place the sausage roll on the bacon weave and roll it as well. Seal the ends using a butter knife and smoke at 350° indirect until 165° internal temp. I just checked and it's at about 160° internal temp (as taken with my Thermapen) at the one hour mark. The bacon seems to be crisping up nicely as well... so I'm guessing another 15 minutes or so and it will be done. I'm going to let it rest a full ten minutes though so it doesn't make a huge mess when I cut it.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 30, 2013)

Parallel you inbred Cajun bbq fool....   I hate your guts....

That looks tasty.


----------



## ZmanTX (Aug 30, 2013)

@parallel that is epic sir! Looks damn good.

Pork Bomb!


----------



## parallel (Aug 30, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Parallel you inbred Cajun bbq fool....   I hate your guts....
> 
> That looks tasty.


LOL... I'm not even Cajun... I'm a transplant from NW PA.





Anyway... I overdid it a bit but I don't think it will matter except that some of the filling leaked out.





Damn... it's REALLY hard to allow it time to rest without cutting into it, made even harder by the fact that Mrs. Parallel is not home as she went to pick up our boy from his friends house so I'm trying to wait for them to get home.


----------



## parallel (Aug 30, 2013)

*Money Shot! Protected from the hungry masses by H&K.*


----------



## reed11b (Aug 30, 2013)

I gain 5lbs every damn time Parallel posts. This is why I would ban him.
Reed


----------



## parallel (Aug 30, 2013)

reed11b said:


> I gain 5lbs every damn time Parallel posts. This is why I would ban him.
> Reed


Ummm... you're not running for Moderator... are you? :-"


----------



## Rapid (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey, @parallel, I've got your next project right here...

http://imgur.com/a/Vs0iC

Unless you've already done something like this. Which wouldn't surprise me in the least!


----------



## parallel (Aug 31, 2013)

@Rapid 

Nice! I haven't tried that, but I will at some point. I'll even finish it in the BGE at 600° so it not only melts the cheese but gives the bread an awesome crunch while staying soft inside.


----------



## Andraste (Aug 31, 2013)

It's National Bacon Day!
http://now.msn.com/national-bacon-day-2013-photos-for-bacon-lovers
(be sure to click through the pics in the link above)
Parallel, you should submit your culinary creations to the above.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 31, 2013)

@parallel: I fucking hate you!  You bastard!  But for real: You don't make real chili? That does look really good brother.

F.M.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 31, 2013)

It's been a while... managed to have the time this weekend to redeem myself.

T-Bone Steak marinated in Coors with fried mushrooms (put those on top of the steak after the pic) and some cooked green beans. 

EDIT: I would have liked to pull a parallel and put a nice firearm beside my plate but being in this frozen tundra called Canada prevents me to with it's laws.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 31, 2013)

Coyote said:


> It's been a while... managed to have the time this weekend to redeem myself.
> 
> T-Bone Steak marinated in Coors with fried mushrooms (put those on top of the steak after the pic) and some cooked green beans.View attachment 9096


 
I hate you also! That looks good.

F.M.


----------



## parallel (Aug 31, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> @parallel: I fucking hate you!  You bastard!  But for real: You don't make real chili? That does look really good brother.
> 
> F.M.


LOL... I know I know... Hell... when it comes time to step on the scale I hate myself. :wall:

Mrs. Parallel makes a mighty fine chili... but the kids won't eat it and they seem to love the Alpo... errr... Hormel Chili so we used that.

Tomorrow morning I'm doing a breakfast fatty to serve for brunch when the non-heathens get home from church. Standby for pics.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 31, 2013)

Chicken on the grill tonight.... thinking about how to prepare it....  I have avocado and fresh mozzarella...  this could be fun....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 31, 2013)

How do you think a _*SKILLET*_ would hold up inside the sausage wrapped Bacon weaved outter shell of Heaven....smoked on your magic cooking device..?


Thinking maybe:
scrambled eggs
potatoes - chunked or hashed
shedded cheese
cream cheese
onions
green chilies
ham cubes - Canadian bacon for our brothers above the 49th Parallel

Thoughts......:-"


----------



## parallel (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh... I almost forgot. I have a brisket in the refrigerator soaking up the flavors of the rub that I'll be smoking over night tomorrow night. A 14 lb beast that I figure should take right around 20 hours.


----------



## parallel (Aug 31, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> How do you think a _*SKILLET*_ would hold up inside the sausage wrapped Bacon weaved outter shell of Heaven....smoked on your magic cooking device..?
> 
> 
> Thinking maybe:
> ...


That's similar to what I had in mind except, once again, because I want the kids to eat it it'll be simple. Probably just precooked tater tots in the center with layered scrambled egg and cheese inside the sausage and of course wrapped in bacon.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey, Parallel... what temp are you going for the smoking on that Brisket?   20 hours ...  are you going at about 250*?  Wet smoking or dry smoking?  Yeah I know dry smoking requires wet chips, but wet smoking is higher humidity in the chamber...


----------



## parallel (Aug 31, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Hey, Parallel... what temp are you going for the smoking on that Brisket?   20 hours ...  are you going at about 250*?  Wet smoking or dry smoking?  Yeah I know dry smoking requires wet chips, but wet smoking is higher humidity in the chamber...


I'll be smoking this at 225° until it hits the plateau (about 165°) then I'll decide if I need to bump it up to 250° in order to bring it home to 185°.

I use chunks of wood instead of chips and I don't need to soak them because the BGE allows me to control the air intake so as to avoid a flareup. I will be using a drip pan with some beer and water in it, but that is more for keeping the drippings from burning and causing an undesirable smoke than anything else. It will make for higher humidity in the chamber, which is how one achieves a nice smoke ring, but that is secondary to me. Also, I put beer in it because...well... if it's going to BE there I might as well impart some extra flavor from it.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 1, 2013)

parallel said:


> I'll be smoking this at 225° until it hits the plateau (about 165°) then I'll decide if I need to bump it up to 250° in order to bring it home to 185°.
> 
> I use chunks of wood instead of chips and I don't need to soak them because the BGE allows me to control the air intake so as to avoid a flareup. I will be using a drip pan with some beer and water in it, but that is more for keeping the drippings from burning and causing an undesirable smoke than anything else. It will make for higher humidity in the chamber, which is how one achieves a nice smoke ring, but that is secondary to me. Also, I put beer in it because...well... if it's going to BE there I might as well impart some extra flavor from it.


 
In other words... a very low wet heat...  real brisket...   I hate you more and more each day you post about that BGE...  really I do... because I don't even get a fedex of leftovers...  you bastige...


----------



## parallel (Sep 2, 2013)

*Introducing the Breakfast Fattie...*

1lb breakfast sausage
1lb bacon
10 slices American cheese
4 eggs beaten
21 tater tots (precooked very crisp)
Place sausage in a 1lb Ziploc bag and roll flat and even with a rolling pin being sure to get the air bubbles out.
Cook eggs like an omelet trying to keep the pieces as large as possible.
Create a bacon weave on cellophane wrap using the entire lb of bacon
Cut the Ziploc bag and carefully place the sausage on some parchment paper... 






Add cheese, keeping away from edges so the sausage will seal.





Add egg, keeping away from edges so the sausage will seal.





Add tater tots in a pyramid at one end of the edge and cheese filling, keeping away from edges so the sausage will seal.





Roll the sausage around the fillings like a sushi roll being sure to seal the edges. It helps to roll the parchment paper up like a tootsie roll and continue to tighten it down around the roll. Once the sausage roll is good and tight, remove the parchment paper and place the sausage roll onto the bacon weave. using the cellophane wrap to roll it again like a sushi roll and to tighten the roll. Place in the refrigerator until you're ready to cook.





Smoke the fattie at 375° - 400° indirect for about an hour or until the internal temperature reaches 165°. As you can see I still get some leakage of the cheese, but the majority of that came after I poked my Thermapen probe into it to check the internal temperature. The bottom line is that it's not that much of a problem if some of it comes out.





Allow to rest for at least five minutes before cutting.





Money Shot!




Slices of breakfast heaven.





Breakfast fattie, served with fresh baked drop biscuits.





It's like a slice of smokey breakfast pie...





*Protection Pics*












Protection provided by my Sig Sauer P225 with threaded and extend barrel... you know... in case I need to thread on a suppressor (commonly referred to as a silencer) to take out the fattie thief quietly.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 2, 2013)

Jesus Christ bro. I just gained 11 teen pounds looking at that. AWESOME!

F.M.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 2, 2013)

What I don't understand is why Parallel doesn't have his own cooking show with guns and shit.


----------



## parallel (Sep 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> What I don't understand is why Parallel doesn't have his own cooking show with guns and shit.


I know, right?

I finally got my brisket on the BGE... the damn lump took forever to burn clean (must have gotten a bad bag) Anyway, a bunch of mesquite chunks for an all night low and slow are smoking away...




... and the massive brisket barely fit on my large Big Green Egg.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok...  Breakfast fattie....  also known as cardiac death roll....   and then a brisket....   what's your blood work look like?

I still hate you.

Send leftovers.


----------



## parallel (Sep 2, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Ok...  Breakfast fattie....  also known as cardiac death roll....   and then a brisket....   what's your blood work look like?
> 
> I still hate you.
> 
> Send leftovers.


That's what drives my doctors nuts... I'm definitely overweight, and now that my back is hosed up I feel the weight which I never used to in my younger days. Even so my blood work is perfect, my heart rate is fine and even as a broke dick I can move better than many skinny young people. I once had a nutritionist tell me I should weigh hundreds of pounds more than I do based on calorie intake. When it starts catching up to me I'll change... until then I live life (bear in mind my days of using my body for a living are over).

Oh... and don't forget the chili cheese fattie on Friday night. Also, it seems to me that people think I'm eating all of this on my own... but I have a family to feed and today I;m having guest over for brisket.


----------



## CQB (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...e-at-World-Testicle-Cooking-Championship.html

Hmm tasty. Just like mum used to make! She was a shit cook


----------



## x SF med (Sep 2, 2013)

CQB said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...e-at-World-Testicle-Cooking-Championship.html
> 
> Hmm tasty. Just like mum used to make! She was a shit cook


 

Here's Montana's version (possible NSFW content) ya goober (yes, I know who you are... I am The Troll... )


----------



## CQB (Sep 2, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Here's Montana's version (possible NSFW content) ya goober (yes, I know who you are... I am The Troll... )


Nice!


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 2, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Here's Montana's version (possible NSFW content) ya goober (yes, I know who you are... I am The Troll... )





CQB said:


> Nice!




LOL  From the stories I've heard from folks who go to the MT event, it's as much about protuberances on females as appendages on males!  :wall:

LL


----------



## Muppet (Sep 2, 2013)

parallel said:


> That's what drives my doctors nuts... I'm definitely overweight, and now that my back is hosed up I feel the weight which I never used to in my younger days. Even so my blood work is perfect, my heart rate is fine and even as a broke dick I can move better than many skinny young people. I once had a nutritionist tell me I should weigh hundreds of pounds more than I do based on calorie intake. When it starts catching up to me I'll change... until then I live life (bear in mind my days of using my body for a living are over).
> 
> Oh... and don't forget the chili cheese fattie on Friday night. Also, it seems to me that people think I'm eating all of this on my own... but I have a family to feed and today I;m having guest over for brisket.


 
It's the fucking dudes that work out 9 days a week, run a million miles a week, lift a thousand pounds and drop dead from a M.I. on the track. I am over weight and can still move. When it's your time, it's your time. I learned that 6 months ago.

F.M.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 2, 2013)

@*Parallel* I have a similar diet to you and my resting Heart rate is low 40's!!
(high 40's when I got copenhagen in)



I will get a BGE when my wife says its OK......


----------



## parallel (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm sure some of you are sick to death of my Big Green Egg cooking posts, but man I am just amazed at how forgiving these cookers are. I did my first brisket completing an 18 smoke at about 7:00PM this evening. I've been putting off this cook because I've heard how smoking brisket is a difficult thing to get right. Well... I'm sure at some point I'll have a brisket cook that will result in the whole thing only being good for burnt ends, but NOT today.

I made a rub of equal parts kosher salt and course black pepper with about 1/4 part garlic powder and 1/4 part onion powder. After trimming the brisket was down to about 11 lbs. Into the fridge for about 24 hours. 





I fired up my Big Green Egg and stabilized the temp at 225° but it took a LONG time (like 90 minutes) to burn clean. I must have gotten some bad lump. Anyway, I added some mesquite wood chunks to provide the smoke. The brisket was so large that I had to push it together some to fit onto the BGE.








The cook was slated to take 16 hours at 225° indirect to an internal temperature of 185°. Interestingly enough, the point was done two hours before the flat. So I separated the point from the fat serving my guest the point and returning the flat to the BGE to continue cooking. 













Check out the "pull" test of the brisket flat when it came off the Big Green Egg. Moist and tender and just about as perfect as I could have hoped. 

*Yeah You Right... Ya Heard Me?*


----------



## medicchick (Sep 3, 2013)

I've been drooling over a BGE for a few years now but I'd never really seen anything about them for someone I trust.  I just want one more now.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 3, 2013)

Now that I went back and drooled some more, is that a crystal corn on the cob holder?:-/


----------



## parallel (Sep 3, 2013)

To be fair the Kamado Joe and other ceramic cookers are probably just as good as the BGE, but I went with the known commodity. Pull the trigger on one and I assure you that you will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## parallel (Sep 3, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Now that I went back and drooled some more, is that a crystal corn on the cob holder?:-/


Yes. Mrs. Parallel likes to get her fancy on sometimes. You'll note though that I insist on drinking from a pint beer glass and not the frilly crystal... it's the hillbilly in me showing.


----------



## medicchick (Sep 3, 2013)

parallel said:


> To be fair the Kamado Joe and other ceramic cookers are probably just as good as the BGE, but I went with the known commodity. Pull the trigger on one and I assure you that you will NOT be disappointed.


Yeah, it's just the saving up part that hasn't happened yet.  I'm that same as you though, I'd rather go with the original/known brand.  It generally works out better in the long run.



parallel said:


> Yes. Mrs. Parallel likes to get her fancy on sometimes.



Nothing wrong with that, I can just picture what my 3 year old would do...lol.  One day I will have fancy table settings....and a table.


----------



## CQB (Sep 3, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> LOL  From the stories I've heard from folks who go to the MT event, it's as much about protuberances on females as appendages on males!  :wall:
> 
> LL


OK, balls for main course, *ahem* nipple nibblies?


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 5, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I made Tuna Noodle Veggie Casserole last night....  not fancy, but nostalgic...  reminds me of being a kid.


 
Lived on tuna noodle casserole when I first moved out on my own. 

I loves me some good tuna, I make it more Italian style with some EVOO, cannelini beans, fresh squeezed lemon juice and zest, a splash of red wine vinegar, sea salt, lemon pepper, fresh chives, grape tomatoes and brined black olives and maybe some celery for crunch.

Found this, I may try it this weekend. 

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recip...1&spJobID=334136418&spReportId=MzM0MTM2NDE4S0

*Casse-Croûte Tunisien (Tunisan Tuna Sandwich)*

You'll need both hands to eat this overstuffed tuna sandwich, lavished with fiery condiments and stacks of fixings, a North African take on a French _pan bagnat_. This recipe first appeared in our November 2012 issue along with Jay Cheshes's story Couscous Royale.
 
SERVES 4

*INGREDIENTS*
3 tbsp. olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
½ small yellow onion, minced
½ small green bell pepper, stemmed, seeded, and minced
1 (15-oz.) can whole peeled tomatoes in juice, drained, crushed by hand
1 bay leaf
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste
4 (8") Portuguese or hero rolls
2 medium Yukon gold potatoes, boiled until tender, peeled and thinly sliced
1 small English cucumber, thinly sliced
1 medium ripe tomato, thinly sliced
2 (5-oz). cans tuna in oil
½ cup pitted black olives
¼ cup capers, rinsed and drained
4 pepperoncini peppers, drained, stemmed, and halved lengthwise
½ cup harissa (available at Netgrocer.com)

*INSTRUCTIONS*
1. Heat oil in a 10" skillet over medium-high heat. Add garlic, onion, and pepper, and cook, stirring, until soft, about 6 minutes. Add tomatoes and bay leaf, and cook, stirring, until sauce is thick and slightly reduced, about 3 minutes. Remove and discard bay leaf, season with salt and pepper, and set aside.

2. Assemble the sandwiches: Split rolls horizontally, leaving them intact on one side. Divide tomato sauce among rolls, top with potatoes, cucumber, and tomato, and then tuna; top with olives, capers, and pepperoncini. Drizzle the top of each with harissa; halve sandwiches crosswise to serve.


----------



## compforce (Sep 10, 2013)

So for dinner last night there was a ribeye, a classic gratin



and for dessert a salted chocolate mousse with vanilla
whipped cream and raspberry gel:


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 10, 2013)

compforce said:


> ... whole post...



You better be glad I'm not coming out there - I just gained 15 pounds looking at them pics and I NOT HAPPY!!!!  :wall:

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 29, 2013)

Made this today....was really delicious.  Lots of flavors come through.  I'd add more broth next time, for more sauce.  

 

Ingredients

4 tsp olive oil
4 garlic cloves, minced
2 tsp peeled fresh ginger, minced
2 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp turmeric
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp salt
2 lbs chicken breasts, cut up into even sized pieces
1/2 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup dried apricots, chopped 
8 pitted dates, chopped
20 pitted Kalamata olives, chopped
1 tbsp grated lemon zest

Combine oil, garlic, ginger, cumin, paprika, turmeric, cinnamon and salt in a large zip-lock plastic baggie.  Add chicken, squeeze out air and seal.  Refrigerate for 1 hour, then remove chicken from marinade and discard marinade.

In large non-stick skillet heat over medium heat.  Add chicken and broth, cover and cook for 15 minutes.  Turn chicken over and add rest of ingredients, cook until chicken is cooked through.  Add more broth or water if it seems dry.


Cumin roasted potatoes

Olive oil
1 1/2 teaspoons cumin  
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
3/4 teaspoon paprika
2 pounds potatoes, peeled, cut into 1-inch pieces

Preheat oven to 450°F.   Toss potatoes with olive oil, cumin, salt and paprika and toss to coat well. Spread out potatoes in single layer in baking pan. Roast potatoes until brown and crisp around edges, stirring occasionally, about 35 minutes.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 29, 2013)

Last weekend I mad Spicy chickpeas with escarole and dried apricots served over couscous.  Smooth flavors with a nice kick at the end.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 29, 2013)

No photos from last night... but there was a shitload of pulled pork done on an Orion Smoker, mac and cheese, potato salad, Asian coleslaw, Thai ground turkey, lots of veggies, a few beers...  Compforce is a hell of a cook... and he let me sous chef...  even wit hme as sous chef, nobody got sick or died.


----------



## reed11b (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm going to let you guess why that earned you a hate...
Reed


----------



## x SF med (Oct 1, 2013)

reed11b said:


> I'm going to let you guess why that earned you a hate...
> Reed


 
because nobody died...


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Made a nice stew with cooked carrots, onions,  potatoes. and venison. I also made  a little Indian biryani chicken dish with rice. Both simple and quick.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Made a nice stew with cooked carrots, onions,  potatoes. and venison. I also made  a little Indian biryani chicken dish with rice. Both simple and quick.
> 
> View attachment 9380 View attachment 9381


 

recipes or it never happened...  you could have taken those at a restaurant..


----------



## Coyote (Oct 2, 2013)

Haha even with the edge of my laptop in the second photo? Fair enough, I'm game.

The stew: I cooked up and cut up carrots, potatoes, and onions. Diced the venison which I got from my uncle and cooked that up and made the gravy out of water, cornstarch, and a beef flavouring packet. 

The Indian chicken dish: I actually learned from my neighbour last year. An average pack of Uncle Ben's plain white rice will do for the rice. For the actual chicken sauce I mixed up and cooked a pot of some onions, diced up tomatoes w/ a little tomato sauce, chili peppers, garam masala (nice mixture of indian spices), and some cumin. I cooked up some chicken drums and tossed them in the same pot and just let it sit for a while to let it all soak in.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 8, 2013)

Just little sosomething I threw together.   Duck breasts are dusted in S&P, ground chilies, ginger and smoked paprika.   Gnocchi in a mushroom cream sauce and asparagus. 

View attachment 9435


----------



## Muppet (Oct 9, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Just little sosomething I threw together.   Duck breasts are dusted in S&P, ground chilies, ginger and smoked paprika.   Gnocchi in a mushroom cream sauce and asparagus.
> 
> View attachment 9435


 
Jesus man. Looks epicly awesome.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 9, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Jesus man. Looks epicly awesome.
> 
> F.M.


 
It was pretty tasty. I also picked up a pumpkin cheese cake and whipped up some cream for dessert.


----------



## compforce (Oct 13, 2013)

So I had a few things left over from the party that needed to be used up.  I got to looking at them and thought....hmmm, there's stuff for a cake here.



Black Forest cake to be precise.  But I think I didn't wait long enough for the cake to cool and it did this :



So being the quick witted person I am, I fixed it...


No Problem  (and it tastes good too!)


----------



## CQB (Oct 14, 2013)

So, a shit day at work & I meet the GF for some wine dinner. Say I, "How much are the tix?" replies herself, $100 even...well that fucked that I says. So we move to the outside area with a view of Darling Harbour & I'm feeling a bit crabby. Mumm champagne, oysters with champagne sorbet & caviar, bbq pork squares with a green dressing/sauce are the choices for an entree.I have lots of both. (Entree is different here for you Stateside folks).More Mumm...and I'm getting to like this. We move to the main event. Still dunno what I'm doing here but I'm ok with what I've had so far. The Em Cee is at out table, the centre of which is adorned with a fuck off bucket of about 6 -7 Aussie white wines on ice (riesling, chardy, pinot gris etc.) + 6 -7 bots of Aussie red (shiraz, pinot, cab merlot, merlot) beside them. Mine host says for those not acquainted with the evening there's this. (Points to a silver bucket) The rules are simple, it's all about the tasting, have a wine, if it's not for you tip it out & get another one, we won't be upset...hook in and enjoy! Main course - a choice of Patagonian tooth fish or Waygu Beef. Can't remember the dessert but it arrived with some brilliant sticky wine. Chateau d'Yquem be buggered, Aussie botrytis is the shit. 

Yep, all good here.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm jealous, dude!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 15, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm jealous, dude!


 
I also have no idea what the fuck half of that meant but what I did understand sounded good.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## CQB (Oct 15, 2013)

BWAHAHAHA! It was fun. I forgot to mention that it was also a debate by esteemed (read drunken) members of the local Wine Society. Two teams of three debated the merits of keeping foreign wine out of Australia as the local juice is pretty good anyway. I can't remember laughing that much for some time, knocked a glass of red all over the linen table cloth. The GF laid waste to some other glass of something. Overheard her best friend of years gone by putting the hard word on her.  I let it slip, he was blind...I was right at home! It was like a Commando Christmas party from last century. 12 hour shift the next day too...no worries!


----------



## Coyote (Oct 15, 2013)

Since one of my posts didn't have full detail or seem legitimate to some, I made sure I got some footage of the process while making this today. This is an in depth look of my previous Indian Chicken dish. 

If you want to make this yourself, here's the exact recipe (with my personal preferences tossed in).

- Pack of Uncle Ben's White Rice
- Pack of Chicken Thighs or Chicken Drums 
- Chili Peppers  (slice in 1/2 and remove seeds)
- Diced Tomatoes (personal preference w/tomato sauce if you want more 'gravy')
- Diced Onions
- 1 table spoon Cumin
- 1 table spoon Garam Masala
- 1 table spoon Tumeric (personal preference)
- 1/2 table spoon Chilli Powder (personal preference) 

This time instead of doing separate cooking of the chicken while the spices and other ingredients cooked up in the pot , I tossed into into the pot after everything else settled raw and had let it cook that way. Takes a while longer this way but with the resources at my college house I didn't have the luxury of doing it my preferred quicker way.


----------



## dirtmover (Oct 18, 2013)

Hates for everyone and their delicious food.  One of these days I am going to have time to grill out here and you will all be jealous.....very very jealous.......lol.  for real though these pics are giving me a crap ton of ideas for when I get back so keep them coming.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Nov 3, 2013)

Plain old hot dog? No says I. All beef hot dog with Chinese mustard, Asian coleslaw and Sriracha sauce:


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 4, 2013)

We had a cook off at work today, I won! 

I literally had to write things down as I was adding them, I am glad I did...it was really excellent. The balance of flavors was excellent, just the right amount of heat that hit you at the end.   If anyone wants the recipe I'll post it.

Basically I used chunks of Angus beef, ground beef and chorizo, red and green bell peppers, onion, garlic, San Marzano tomatoes (thought a bit of sweet to offset the heat) good cocoa powder, cumin, chili powder, oregano, papkria, cayenne pepper, bay leaves, kosher salt, hatch peppers (which I bought in August and froze since you can only get them 1x per year here), sun dried tomatoes, beer (Sam Adams stout), kidney pinto and black beans, chipotle peppers in adobo sauce. Oh and at the end of the cooking time I added lime and cilantro.

Everyone raved and  I won a 25.00 gift card.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2013)

$75 in ingredients, for a $25 gift card....  LMAO


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 4, 2013)

Not at all, all the meat was on sale.  Chorizo, 1.25  Ground beef, 2.97 and the angus beef was 3.49.  I always have everything else on hand.

You're just jealous, Troll.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 4, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> We had a cook off at work today, I won!
> 
> I literally had to write things down as I was adding them, I am glad I did...it was really excellent. The balance of flavors was excellent, just the right amount of heat that hit you at the end.   *If anyone wants the recipe I'll post it*.
> 
> ...



What is this "if" you speak of?  I'm always up for trying a new recipe.... please post when you get a chance.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 4, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> If anyone wants the recipe I'll post it.



To the Food Thread with you, woman!!!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> Not at all, all the meat was on sale.  Chorizo, 1.25  Ground beef, 2.97 and the angus beef was 3.49.  I always have everything else on hand.
> 
> You're just jealous, Troll.


 
You did not send any to me...  yes, I am hurt...  jealous, notsomuch.


----------



## compforce (Nov 4, 2013)

So just a basic chicken night tonight.  But I thought I would cover the basics of making a pan sauce for anyone that is interested and doesn't know the technique.  This one is a basic white wine reduction.  If you already know how to do pan sauces, skip on by  :)

So I start by searing the chicken breast with just a bit of olive oil in the pan.  I don't want to add too much flavor to the breast itself since I'm making a sauce so just sprinkle both sides liberally with salt and pepper.  For the heat on the pan, the oil should be kinda wavy like the bottom of a swimming pool but not smoking. If the olive oil smokes, throw it away and start over, it'll be very bitter.  Sear the breast so that it has a nice little bit of carmelization on each side.  Also, I sear the edge on the thick end so there is good color.


Once I pull the chicken out of the pan and into a 375 degree oven, I use a little white wine to deglaze (scrape the meat bits from) the pan.  maybe 2-3 oz.  Then I pile my aromatics in.  In this case, a couple of shallots sliced thin, half a Spanish onion and about 3 cloves of garlic that I smashed to let the juices out.  I'm still at med-high heat through this whole process.

When the onions turn translucent, I add the rest of the white wine, in this case about 16 oz total.  The amount of wine isn't really that important as long as you use the same amount of chicken stock (later).  I bring the wine to a fast simmer and let it sit there for about 10 minutes.  When the wine is nearly gone, I add the chicken stock and my herbs (rosemary, thyme leaves and a couple of ancho chile rings) and mix it together.  There are classic flavor combinations that you can use here or you can get adventurous.  There's a pretty good book called The Flavor Bible that talks specifically about complimentary flavors and gives you a list of what goes with what.  Adventurous is more fun, but you can really make mistakes if you don't think about what's happening to the flavors.  When you reduce your sauce like this, the flavors concentrate.  One of my first reductions was awesome...awesomely inedible.  I used a whole chile and when it reduced, that was all you could taste.  Anyhow, I check the temp on the chicken, I'm looking for about 155.  Since it was ready, I pull it out and put it on a wooden board to rest.  The chicken will still keep cooking while it is sitting there so it will be safe to eat.  If you are going to serve it straight out of the oven without resting (NEVER DO THIS!) you need to get the temperature up to at least 165F measured in the thickest part to make sure it is safe to serve.  BTW, chicken is still slightly pink at 165, it's safe, go for it.




Once the stock finishes reducing, it will be thick enough to coat a wooden spoon (called nappe) .  If you don't want to wait for the sauce to fully reduce, you can add a bit of corn starch to cold water and stir it until it looks like very thin skim milk.  About 8 oz of water for 2 Tbsp of starch.  Strain all the stuff out of the sauce, rinse and wipe your pan and put the sauce back in it.


Add salt and pepper to taste and add the corn starch if you are using it.  Bring it to a boil and then lower to a simmer for about 2 minutes to activate the starch.  Then strain it one more time and serve.  I used corn starch so I could show it.


When you serve a sauce like this, you don't need much, there's a LOT of flavor in it.  I just drop enough to make sure that the person runs out of sauce at the same time they run out of meat.



Start to finish, this meal took 45 minutes including prep (not counting making the stock and breaking down the chicken).  I love pan sauces because they are easy, flavorful and they look good too.  Here's another one I did recently using the same method, but it's a red wine reduction.  BTW, any acid... wine, vinegar, fruit juice... will do, it doesn't have to be wine.  Please ignore the spot on the plate, the one down side to using corn starch is that you have to "paint" the plate right, if a couple of drops spill in the wrong place, they don't wipe up.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 4, 2013)

x SF med said:


> $75 in ingredients, for a $25 gift card....  LMAO


Glory of the win..PRICELESS!
Congrats, L.  And post that recipe!


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 4, 2013)

Great chili cost money. I haven't spent more than $36 yet, but it's always been worth it.


----------



## digrar (Nov 4, 2013)

CQB said:


> ! Main course - a choice of Patagonian tooth fish or Waygu Beef.



Had some Patagonian Toothfish for Christmas dinner a few years ago, it was outstanding.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 5, 2013)

I need to make up some chili soon....  it is getting to be that time of year.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 5, 2013)

x SF med said:


> You did not send any to me...  yes, I am hurt...  jealous, notsomuch.


 
Sorry, they ate it all.  

Here youse guys go...  I don't normally measure as I go, but wanted to for this one.  You can tweak spices to taste of course.

1 pound beef round steak, trimmed cut into 1/2-inch chunks
1/2 lb chorizo removed from casing or 1 small tube
1 lb ground beef
1 onion, diced
1 green bell pepper, diced
1 red bell pepper, diced
5-6 cloves garlic, minced
2 hatch peppers, diced
2 chipotle peppers in adobo sauce
1 teaspoon kosher salt
2 tablespoons ground cumin
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons cocoa powder, unsweetened
1 tablespoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons dried oregano
2 teaspoons tomato paste
1/4 cup beef stock
1 bottle Sam Adams stout
1 28-ounce can San Marzano tomatoes
Several (7-8) sun-dried tomatoes, (not packed in oil), julienned
2-3 bay leaves
1 can each black beans, pinto beans, red beans
fresh cilantro
Fresh lime juice

In heavy bottom pan add some canola oil and brown meats in batches, set aside.  Drain off if there is a lot of excess oil but save some.  I did the chorizo last then added the onions.

In same oil cook onion until soft. Add garlic and dried spices and cook out couple minutes, add tomato paste cook another minute or two.

Deglaze pan with beer and scrape browned bits off bottom of pan. Add meats and the rest of the ingredients except cilantro and lime juice back into pot. Bring to boil, reduce to simmer cook for 2 hours.

Add cilantro and fresh lime juice to taste, serve.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmmmm....  a mole chili...  interesting.


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2013)

Merged threads.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Nov 8, 2013)

No pics because I was fookin hungry, but the reign of Sriracha terror continues:

Soaked some chicken legs in beer for an hour, then grilled them with a honey, Sriracha and lime glaze.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 8, 2013)

Rak....

If you like Sriracha, you'll love my:

*Hotter than Asian Hell Wings....:blkeye:*

5lbs wings and drummettes
4 tbspn salt (cover wings in salt 12 hours before to dry them out for crisp not soggie skinage)
6 tbspn rooster sauce
3 tbspn honey
4 tbspn butter (more the gooder)
2 tbspn soy sauce
3-4 tbspn cilantro

Fry like normal (8 min 275 to cook/ 2 min 375 to crisp), mix goodies, toss wings in sauce once done, put out fire with beer....


I'm no mathmologist, but when you mix Sriracha and soy sauce you get MAGIC!


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Nov 8, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Rak....
> 
> If you like Sriracha, you'll love my:
> 
> ...


 
 Swap the cilantro for lime juice, and that's the exact recipe I used for the glaze.

 I also brushed on a mixture of salt, pepper, garlic powder and butter to help brown and crisp the legs before hitting them with the glaze. Good stuff.


----------



## compforce (Nov 8, 2013)

lamb with white wine/mint reduction sauce, pureed carrot and roasted potato.  Now if I can just figure out how to keep the lamb from bleeding on the plate...


----------



## parallel (Nov 11, 2013)

Was supposed to be a bachelor for most of Sunday so I made the appropriate menu adjustments... steak with a side of steak.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Nov 11, 2013)

Put a pork shoulder on the BGE @ 0530 this morning - going to smoke it for 12 hours and see how it turns out.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Nov 11, 2013)

Damn that was good!


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 11, 2013)

I have never seen that particular flavor of Sweet Baby Rays.  It sounds good!


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Nov 11, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> I have never seen that particular flavor of Sweet Baby Rays.  It sounds good!


 
I think it may be new - I hadn't seen it either until a few weeks ago. It is gooood.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 11, 2013)

Ah ha!  Apparently they carry this at Giant Eagle here.  Im so trying it!  Thanks!
http://www.gianteagle.com/System-Pages/Product-Page/?ec=13409515198


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 11, 2013)

You know I can be there in about two hours, right?


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Nov 12, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> You know I can be there in about two hours, right?


 
Next time we have a get together, we'll do it at my house and I'll do up either a brisket or a pork shoulder and some fixins - it'll be cheaper and mo' betta than that high falutin' Brazilian joint; you'll just have to drive a bit further.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 12, 2013)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Next time we have a get together, we'll do it at my house and I'll do up either a brisket or a pork shoulder and some fixins - it'll be cheaper and mo' betta than that high falutin' Brazilian joint; you'll just have to drive a bit further.



Don't bother me none.  I was driving back to Mobile almost every weekend when I was at EOD school.


----------



## Dame (Nov 17, 2013)

Turkey rubs. What does everyone use? (And I know x SF med must have like 12.)


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 17, 2013)

I fail in the company of these "TRUE COOKS" but I use CAJUN Injector....

The BIG 3......Horse needle, Turkey Rub and Inject goo.....

I failed to jot down the ingredients my brother used growing up for his Fried Turkeys..
All I can remember is:
Quaker state 10w-40
Gun powder
Beer
Italian Dressing
Blood of wolf (or neighbors dog in a pinch)

The rest is fuzzy at best and really is what brought all these ingredients together....
I tried this once but the turkey ended up tasting like burning barrel of trash....:blkeye:


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2013)

Dame said:


> Turkey rubs. What does everyone use? (And I know x SF med must have like 12.)



a little melted butter or olive oil (butter tastes and bastes better)....  sage, sea salt, coarse ground black pepper, marjoram, thyme...   wash dry and then rub turkey with dry mixture, any remaining goes into the melted butter, then allow to sit for about 20 minutes, use the melted butter to glaze the turkey and toss it in the oven, in 30 minutes use the butter mixture to baste and also baste with the baked off goodness of the drippings....  and remember always use a v-rack to start, and breast down for the first 1/2 of the cooking time, and the last 1/4 of the cooking time (or any time after turning that the breast has that golden color) tent the breast with aluminum foil so it does not over cook and dry out.   165* is the minimum done temp, and allow to sit for at least a 1/3 hour before carving.

Did I go too far? 

last night's dredged and baked pork country ribs turned out nicely...


----------



## dirtmover (Nov 18, 2013)

X SF Med I just choked on my saliva reading your post.  Wonder if the DFAC will go through all that work for turkey day.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> X SF Med I just choked on my saliva reading your post.  Wonder if the DFAC will go through all that work for turkey day.



OOOPS...  forgot....  baste with the pan juices every 30-45 minutes during cooking, and if you are very ambitious you can use an injector occasionally to get the liquid deep into the meat of the turkey...

I need to get my mom's rice and sausage stuffing recipe ...  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## dirtmover (Nov 18, 2013)

X SF Med you are so your namesake........:troll::-".......just wait I will find where you live and sabotage all your cooking.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> X SF Med you are so your namesake........:troll::-".......just wait I will find where you live and sabotage all your cooking.



so........... you're coming over to dinner?   You have to clear that with HH6 first, she's in charge of the seating chart, and desserts...  unless the dessert is cheesecake with hot fudge sauce, that one's mine....   I also do a pretty good Apple Crisp, but HH6 makes the homemade ice cream... yum!!!!


----------



## dirtmover (Nov 18, 2013)

Well I need to head out that way when I get back.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 18, 2013)

Had this for dinner last night.

2" thick rib eye with a Gorgonzola crust, caramelized onions, 5 vinegar Dijon dressed salad. Steak was done both on the stove and oven. Perfect med rare.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2013)

Centermass said:


> Had this for dinner last night.
> 
> 2" thick rib eye with a Gorgonzola crust, caramelized onions, 5 vinegar Dijon dressed salad. Steak was done both on the stove and oven. Perfect med rare.



D. ...The mood lighting made it look like you puked on a steak in the last picture...  ewww...:wall:


----------



## Muppet (Nov 27, 2013)

Went to TGI Fridays with a friend tonight. I had Jack Daniels peppered thick cut bacon for app. and a Jack Daniels / bacon infused vanilla milk shake. I hate Jack Daniels but it was fucking bangin! Now, angioplasty in the a.m.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 28, 2013)

The trick is to have something acidic when eating bacon, it helps counteract the nitrites and helps with the digestion of the fat.  Why you usually have OJ or grapefruit with breakfast.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 28, 2013)

I know you guys are all expert cooks...

But here is a good vid if it is somone's first time to fry a turkey!


----------



## medicchick (Nov 28, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> The trick is to have something acidic when eating bacon, it helps counteract the nitrites and helps with the digestion of the fat.  Why you usually have OJ or grapefruit with breakfast.


Or just not eat that nasty shit in the first place.:-"


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 28, 2013)

That deserved a double tap of hate.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 28, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> That deserved a double tap of hate.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 28, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> That deserved a double tap of hate.



Don't worry, I followed up for you.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 29, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Or just not eat that nasty shit in the first place.:-"



I seem to remember a family of in transit Alaskans eating a fair quantity of bacon one morning....  somebody is lying...  Oh, that's right it was only Sasquatch and a bibby that devoured the yummy meat candy known as bacon....  you abstained but ate a waffle or pancake or whaterever it was we had to complement the bacon...


----------



## medicchick (Nov 29, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I seem to remember a family of in transit Alaskans eating a fair quantity of bacon one morning....  somebody is lying...  Oh, that's right it was only Sasquatch and a bibby that devoured the yummy meat candy known as bacon....  you abstained but ate a waffle or pancake or whaterever it was we had to complement the bacon...


Yup, pork makes me physically sick..like I'm allergic to it or something.:youllpay:  RP and Bibby will eat it though and I'll make it for them on occasion.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 29, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Yup, pork makes me physically sick..like I'm allergic to it or something.:youllpay:  RP and Bibby will eat it though and I'll make it for them on occasion.


 
How the sweet hells can you live life w/o bacon? It's like living w/o a brain or heart. Like living w/o a best friend or soul mate. Like living w/o cable. Thats some fucked up shit there!

F.M.


----------



## parallel (Nov 29, 2013)

> Yup, pork makes me physically sick..like I'm allergic to it or something.


I would just have to end my miserable existence if that were ever the case with me.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 29, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> How the sweet hells can you live life w/o bacon? It's like living w/o a brain or heart. Like living w/o a best friend or soul mate. Like living w/o cable. Thats some fucked up shit there!
> 
> F.M.



She makes me and the munchkin bacon/pork/ham sammiches. It's fine with it being a rarity in the culinary rotation considering that the rest of her food is fanfuckingtastic.  Oh, and we've lived without cable for the past... 6 years without any shits given. I have better things to do than succumb to forced advertisements as well as craptastic cookie cutter shows on an arbitrary schedule. Even with a DVR, it still wasn't something we watched regularily when we had it... since, ya know, we lived in alaska and being outside is awesome year round.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 29, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> She makes me and the munchkin bacon/pork/ham sammiches. It's fine with it being a rarity in the culinary rotation considering that the rest of her food is fanfuckingtastic.  Oh, and we've lived without cable for the past... 6 years without any shits given. I have better things to do than succumb to forced advertisements as well as craptastic cookie cutter shows on an arbitrary schedule. Even with a DVR, it still wasn't something we watched regularily when we had it... since, ya know, we lived in alaska and being outside is awesome year round.


 
BUT...NO BACON!

F.M.


----------



## dirtmover (Nov 29, 2013)

Where are all the turkey day feast pics:-/.  This is the food Thread.  Not the lets make fun of the poor souls who can't eat bacon thread....just remember for every person who can't eat bacon that just means there is more for the rest of us.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 29, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> BUT...NO BACON!
> 
> F.M.



I get the bacon I want. Your point? LOL


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 29, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Yup, pork makes me physically sick..like I'm allergic to it or something.:youllpay:  RP and Bibby will eat it though and I'll make it for them on occasion.


 
I'm sorry to say that just confirms you are not one of the chosen ones and shall live forever in damnation wearing dirty sheets over your head.  :-":-/:dead:


----------



## tova (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Dame (Nov 29, 2013)

So Wart (my somewhat adopted middle child) took on the Troll's Turkey Rub. This was the best bird we've had in years. 23 pounds of perfectly baked, succulent juiciness. I've never had to turn a turkey before but the resulting 6-pack on the turkey's breast earned it the moniker Leonidas. (He was very tasty.)

Also on the menu were: ham, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes with pecan streusel topping, peas, honey glazed carrots, chicken flavored rice, green bean casserole, rolls, baked beans with a layer of bacon on top, apple pie, two pumpkin pies, a chocolate mousse pie, and plenty of wine.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 29, 2013)

Bet those left overs will be fucking bangin! Well done Dame.

F.M.


----------



## parallel (Nov 30, 2013)

I didn't cook for Thanksgiving as we went to the MIL for dinner. She can cook well enough, but no pics as she doesn't do presentation very well.

I did make some pretty damned good chili last weekend though. It was a righteous Texas style chili with just the right amount of heat and an amazingly complex flavor profile. Garnished with shredded cheddar and sour cream and a with batch of fresh baked corn bread muffins on the side, it was the PERFECT dinner for a cold and rainy night in the Big Easy.







I've also been on a wing binge (football, wings and beer... what can I say) and I've discovered yet another use for the ZEA Thai Rib Sauce that I've been saucing my babybacks with. Grill the wings raised direct (grid about 12" off the coals with no barrier) at 400° dome temp for about 40 minutes then glaze.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 9, 2013)

Made Chili yesterday...  it will be our staple for the next week...   I don't know how to make small batches of chili, is there any way to make less than 3 gallons of chili at a time?


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Made Chili yesterday...  it will be our staple for the next week...   I don't know how to make small batches of chili, is there any way to make less than 3 gallons of chili at a time?



I'm not entirely sure that's possible, dude.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 9, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> I'm not entirely sure that's possible, dude.




Okay, so it is a law of nature...just checking.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 9, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Made Chili yesterday...  it will be our staple for the next week...   I don't know how to make small batches of chili, is there any way to make less than 3 gallons of chili at a time?


Nope, I always end up freezing a big container after RP has had his fill for 2 days.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 9, 2013)

... And...spaghetti sauce and soup work the same way...   way more has to be made than will be eaten in 3 days by the normal number of people in the house...


----------



## Centermass (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a tendency to do the same.  I always make more than I need and wind up freezing the remainder for later on.


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 9, 2013)

x SF med said:


> ... And...spaghetti sauce and soup work the same way...   way more has to be made than will be eaten in 3 days by the normal number of people in the house...


 
Comes in handy for those surprise guests though, or those nights when you just don't want to cook anythign.  Being half Sicilian I don't know how to do anything small.  Go big or go home.


----------



## compforce (Dec 20, 2013)

Meatloaf with Red Pepper Sauce

The meatloaf was a standard meatloaf with carrot, bread crumbs, onion and 50/50 beef and pork.  For the sauce, I decided that rather than using the standard tomato style, I'd use a red pepper sauce (red bell peppers, onions, garlic, red jalapeno and spices in veloute)  It came out as one of the best meatloaves I've made.  Add mashed potatoes and garlic bread and it was a great homestyle meal.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't like meat loaf but the mashed taters with the holy fuck size of butter looks banging!

F.M.


----------



## parallel (Dec 21, 2013)

*Gaze upon my cheesy balls... you know you want to taste them. :-"*

*



*

*Turtle Eggs:
Just cream cheese and cheddar with a couple of diced fresh jalapenos stuffed into breakfast sausage balls then smoked with Tabasco barrel chips at 250° indirect for about 90 minutes.
*


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 21, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> I don't like meat loaf but the mashed taters with the holy fuck size of butter looks banging!
> 
> F.M.



Silly, that is butter with a side of taters.


----------



## usmcvet (Dec 30, 2013)

This was one of my best meals ever!  My son was 10 when he took his first turkey last April on youth day.  We breasted it and my wife cooked it up.  His sisters were pissed when they found out the "Chicken Nuggetts" were actually Wild Turkey Nuggets!  My wife prapped the other pieces of turkey in bacon and pineapple.  It was delicious.


----------



## compforce (Dec 30, 2013)

usmcvet said:


> This was one of my best meals ever!  My son was 10 when he took his first turkey last April on youth day.  We breasted it and my wife cooked it up.  His sisters were pissed when they found out the "Chicken Nuggetts" were actually Wild Turkey Nuggets!  My wife prapped the other pieces of turkey in bacon and pineapple.  It was delicious.



very nice!

A carrot cake made from leftover stuff from Christmas:


----------



## usmcvet (Dec 30, 2013)

compforce said:


> very nice!
> 
> A carrot cake made from leftover stuff from Christmas:
> 
> View attachment 9929




I love Carrot Cake!  Have a bite for me!

I'm not much of a cook but on Thanksgiving I used the turkey fryer to cook the bird and the kids and I made an apple pie.  I used store bought crust, not gonna do that again, I will make my own next time, it tastes much better.  I made my own marinade and my son helped me inject the turkey.  It was good a little too hot for my girls, I will ditch the hot sauce next time!  I have never used the fryer in the winter.  It was freaking cold!  I stayed outside on my Adirondack chair and used the dive bezel on my GSAR as a timer.  I don't dive but love watches.

This past fall I attended Wood Badge training as a Boy Scout leader.  I've cooked on open fires and done some tinfoil cooking before but had never cooked directly in the coals.  We covered our steaks in mustard and put them right in the coals!  It worked very well and no clean up!


----------



## compforce (Jan 4, 2014)

Woke up with a sweet tooth this morning.  So I made these to go with my coffee:

Lemon Cheese Danish w/ Blackberry puree


----------



## x SF med (Jan 4, 2014)

tonight's (and the next few, plus some into the freezer) dinner will be Red Beans and Rice, with Andouille Sausage and Applewood smoked bacon - with a side of iron skillet cornbread...  started last night by having my sous chef soak the beans, then this morning (while was out at a Chapter breakfast) she started the beans with bacon and bacon fat, red and yellow peppers, carrots, celery, onion and water...   I got done adding spices, and sausage just a bit ago...  should be ready by 1800ish...   the house smells like Cajun country!

Red Beans and Rice fits into the chili and spaghetti sauce category... there is no way to make small amounts of it...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 4, 2014)

In other words... I made Red Beans, Rice and Skillet Cornbread!  

:wall:

LL


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jan 4, 2014)

x SF med said:


> tonight's (and the next few, plus some into the freezer) dinner will be Red Beans and Rice, with Andouille Sausage and Applewood smoked bacon - with a side of iron skillet cornbread...  started last night by having my sous chef soak the beans, then this morning (while was out at a Chapter breakfast) she started the beans with bacon and bacon fat, red and yellow peppers, carrots, celery, onion and water...   I got done adding spices, and sausage just a bit ago...  should be ready by 1800ish...   the house smells like Cajun country!
> 
> Red Beans and Rice fits into the chili and spaghetti sauce category... there is no way to make small amounts of it...


 
I can't think of a meal that reminds me of home more than beans and cornbread.


----------



## CQB (Jan 4, 2014)

You should have kept going, that looks like the first rate makings of a Cassoulet.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 4, 2014)

mmm... the leavings from the Apple wood smoked bacon in the skillet really made the whole meal!

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jan 5, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> In other words... I made Red Beans, Rice and Skillet Cornbread!
> 
> :wall:
> 
> LL



You did the heavy lifting, like a good sous-chef, I did the important part - sausage and spices...  um, so yeah, you did most of the work, but like mara... I get the credit.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> You did the heavy lifting, like a good sous-chef, I did the important part - sausage and spices...  *um, so yeah, you did most of the work, but like mara... I get the credit*.



Taking after an ossifer, are ya?  :-"

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 5, 2014)

Been snowing since Saturday afternoon and now we are in for some freaking wicked cold weather with wind chills in the -35 to - 45 temps for the next two days.  Decided I needed to make some soup today.  Basically used what I had around the kitchen.

Escarole with Farro

Heat EVOO in heavy bottomed pot.  Add carrots season with dried thyme, oregano, kosher salt and pepper, saute for about 5 min.  Add celery, leeks, red pepper flakes and garlic, season with a bit more thyme, oregano, salt and pepper.  Saute about 5-7 minutes then add a teaspoon tomato paste and cook another couple minutes.

Add chopped escarole, incorporate into veggie mixture and re-season with same spices above.  Add one 15oz can diced San Marzano tomatoes, 4 cups chicken broth, Parmesan cheese rind and 1 bay leaf.

Bring to boil, reduce to simmer for 20-30 min or until carrots are tender.  Add fresh basil, cilantro and lemon zest at the end of cooking time.

I served the soup over Farro with a sprinkle of freshly grated Parmesan cheese.

Fool proof Farro

I like to use the Trader Joe's quick cook Farro.  I simply boil it like I would pasta for about 10 - 12 minutes.  Drain and drizzle with EVOO, season with sea salt, lemon pepper, thyme, fresh lemon zest and granulated garlic powder.  Makes a yummy side dish. I like to add some other veggies and chopped chicken for a nice meal.


----------



## CQB (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, just stop it! 

(Sounds great btw)


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 5, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> mmm... the leavings from the Apple wood smoked bacon in the skillet really made the whole meal!
> 
> LL



So what's your recipe for the cornbread, it looks fab!


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 6, 2014)

Well now I know who I am going to visit when I get back to the states....and conveniently many of you live in the 9 states that I have yet to visit.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 6, 2014)

Gypsy said:


> So what's your recipe for the cornbread, it looks fab!



Recipe from the side of the bag of Bob's Red Mill Cornmeal. Pretty much.

1/2 cup Coarse Grind Cornmeal
1/2 cup Medium Grind Cornmeal
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup white flour
1/2 tsp salt
4 tsp baking powder
1 tbs sugar
1 egg
1 cup buttermilk (or equivalent using solids)
1/4 cup butter melted

Mix dry ingredients together. Then mix wet ingredients together.  Stir wet into dry until just mixed.  Preheat oven 425.   I like to bake it in an 8" cast iron skillet, which has been used to cook bacon, pour off most of the fat, leaving just the bits and enough fat to coat the bottom and the sides.  The pan is preheated to that point just before the fat starts smoking then I pour the batter in and immediately put in oven. Bake 20-25 min.

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 6, 2014)

Just thought of this.

Note to all - those who don't bake on a regular basis, and even those of us who do, heed this.

Before you bake anything, think about the last time you bought baking soda, baking powder and/or cream of tartar.  If you can't remember when you bought it, then throw away what you have at home and buy new.  When you get the new stuff home, grab that sharpie and put today's date on it.  Then the next time you go to bake and that date is more than 6 months, get rid of it and get new. Exception - baking soda has lots of uses even when it's too old to use for baking.

The stuff is cheap, and using fresh will make your baked goods mucho besser.

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the recipe, and excellent advice about the baking soda etc.  I date it so I know how "old" it is.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 7, 2014)

Gypsy said:


> Thanks for the recipe, and excellent advice about the baking soda etc.  I date it so I know how "old" it is.


Most folk don't know about the age thing for leavening agents - in fact wheat flour products are the same. Wheat berries will store for quite a long time but once it's ground/milled the proteins start to break down faster. 

LL


----------



## Muppet (Jan 7, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> View attachment 9966
> 
> mmm... the leavings from the Apple wood smoked bacon in the skillet really made the whole meal!
> 
> LL



I'll take some please. Thank you please.

F.M.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 8, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I'll take some please. Thank you please.
> 
> F.M.



Well?  How come you haven't come out here?  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jan 8, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I'll take some please. Thank you please.
> 
> F.M.



No care packages CONUS to non AD/AGR...  (RK excepted, she's like Walter, she scares me...)



LibraryLady said:


> Well?  How come you haven't come out here?
> 
> LL



Because we've only invited him like 356,518 times... he must be waiting for an even 400,000....


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 8, 2014)

x SF med said:


> No care packages CONUS to non AD/AGR...  (RK excepted, she's like Walter, she scares me...)
> 
> 
> 
> Because we've only invited him like 356,518 times... he must be waiting for an even 400,000....


 ....Well I will take it then lol


----------



## Muppet (Jan 8, 2014)

x SF med said:


> No care packages CONUS to non AD/AGR...  (RK excepted, she's like Walter, she scares me...)
> 
> 
> 
> Because we've only invited him like 356,518 times... he must be waiting for an even 400,000....



Because I am a short bus retard! That's why! THANKS! I SAID IT! YOU HAPPY NOW P?:wall: I'm working on it. I promise.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 8, 2014)

So, me, Stacey (sister from another mister, her son Josh and her bro) went to BBQ today and what was in the little joint there? THE BIG GREEN EGG! The thing is as thing of beauty!

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 8, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> So, me, Stacey (sister from another mister, her son Josh and her bro) went to BBQ today and what was in the little joint there? THE BIG GREEN EGG! The thing is as thing of beauty!
> 
> F.M.


 
Fucking told you so!!!!


----------



## Muppet (Jan 8, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Fucking told you so!!!!



GOD DAMN IT RACK! You suck!, You're also correct







DICK!

F.M.


----------



## walra107 (Jan 10, 2014)

Family favorite: pork ribs. individually cut seasoned with salt pepper and paprika. minced garlic, and resting in a base of Sam Adams Winter Lager...Home made BBQ sauce which is a secret recipe but it is a mustard base in true southern fashion. bake in the oven at 400 for about 40 minutes...then move to the grill. grilling pix to follow.View attachment 10012 View attachment 10013


----------



## walra107 (Jan 10, 2014)

in the pan with Sam AdamsView attachment 10015


----------



## walra107 (Jan 10, 2014)

Finished product: sides include rest of 6 pack of Sams


----------



## Muppet (Jan 10, 2014)

I HATE YOU!

F.M.


----------



## compforce (Jan 20, 2014)

Things I learned about pizza today...  (I'd never made a pizza completely from scratch before)

A little dough goes a long way...  I have about 2 lbs of dough left over, anyone need some?  I think this week will be calzone/stromboli/flatbread/pizza week.
A little cheese goes a long way...
When baking, there's a reason that the cheese is always carmelized on top, if it's not, the dough isn't done...  Fortunately, mine was done, but not crisp like it should be.

What I didn't learn today...
why homemade tomato/marinara sauce insists on being that ugly orange color.  Anyone know a way to make it red without dyeing it or altering the flavor in a major way?

So here they are, the test pizzas, one normal and one pan w/ mozzarella and asiago cheeses:


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 21, 2014)

compforce said:


> Things I learned about pizza today...  (I'd never made a pizza completely from scratch before)
> 
> A little dough goes a long way...  I have about 2 lbs of dough left over, anyone need some?  I think this week will be calzone/stromboli/flatbread/pizza week.
> A little cheese goes a long way...
> ...


 
They look good.  :)

Use a pizza stone.  A normal oven will almost never get the crust crispy enough, preheat it first.  You'll find your pizzas cook more evenly as well.

How did you make your sauce?  Mine is always red...


----------



## compforce (Jan 21, 2014)

Gypsy said:


> They look good.  :)
> 
> Use a pizza stone.  A normal oven will almost never get the crust crispy enough, preheat it first.  You'll find your pizzas cook more evenly as well.
> 
> How did you make your sauce?  Mine is always red...



I use a pizza stone, I just didn't leave them in long enough.

Sauce:
Tomatoes (roma), peeled and seeded, with basil, garlic, oregano, olive oil, red wine and whatever other herbs and spices I feel like adding.  saute everything except tomatoes.  Puree all of it in the blender until smooth, bring to a boil and reduce to simmer for a couple of hours to get to the consistency I want.  Final seasoning with salt pepper onion powder and garlic powder.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 21, 2014)

compforce said:


> I use a pizza stone,* I just didn't leave them in long enough.*
> 
> Sauce:
> Tomatoes (roma), peeled and seeded, with basil, garlic, oregano, olive oil, red wine and whatever other herbs and spices I feel like adding.  saute everything except tomatoes.  Puree all of it in the blender until smooth, bring to a boil and reduce to simmer for a couple of hours to get to the consistency I want.  Final seasoning with salt pepper onion powder and garlic powder.


 
Not hot enough.  I find with pizza on a stone or not, you want the oven as hot as you can get it.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Not hot enough.  I find with pizza on a stone or not, you want the oven as hot as you can get it.



I have to agree... our favorite semi local winery has a stone/brick pizza oven... they let it preheat for 4 hours prior to cooking, and they want 450-500 for their pizza to turn out right.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not a cook but I BROIL mine at the end, 2-3 minutes tops....that in my opinion is what gives Pizza that unique taste/smell!

You have to watch it because the difference between perfect and burnt is about 3 seconds and you will never hear the end of it as your kids tell you "you burn everything dad" but that never happend to me....:wall:


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 23, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I'm not a cook but I BROIL mine at the end, 2-3 minutes tops....that in my opinion is what gives Pizza that unique taste/smell!
> 
> You have to watch it because the difference between perfect and burnt is about 3 seconds and you will never hear the end of it as your kids tell you "you burn everything dad" but that never happend to me....:wall:


 
That's cool, it will brown the cheese but really doesn't do anything for the crust.



compforce said:


> Sauce:
> Tomatoes (roma), peeled and seeded, with basil, garlic, oregano, olive oil, red wine and whatever other herbs and spices I feel like adding.  saute everything except tomatoes.  Puree all of it in the blender until smooth, bring to a boil and reduce to simmer for a couple of hours to get to the consistency I want.  Final seasoning with salt pepper onion powder and garlic powder.


 
That sounds normal enough, not really sure why it turns orange.   Maybe too much air when you blend?  I use the San Marzano whole tomatoes in a can and crush the tomatoes with my hand.  I cook it quickly. on low for maybe an hour tops.  In my family (Sicilian) marinara is the quick sauce and full blown gravy is what simmers for 3-4 hours.


----------



## compforce (Feb 11, 2014)

Time to bring this thread back to the front!  

So I didn't feel like fighting my way through the madhouse at the grocery store. I mean seriously folks! They were fighting over the last bag of premade salad greens. People in Atlanta just don't get the weather...anyhow, I went foraging in the fridge and found some stuff and this is the result. I give you something in between Shepherd's Pie and a Beef Pot Pie. I shall call it Shepherd's Pot Pie...



Serves 6-8

4 oz (2) Carrots, 1/4" dice
16 oz (2) medium Russet Potato (or other mealy potato), 1/4" dice for fast cooking
4 oz milk
2 oz (2 stalks, green part only) celery, 1/8" slices
8 oz (2 small or 1 medium) white onion, 1/4" dice
1/2 oz Garlic, minced
1/2 tsp Onion Powder
1 lb Ground Beef
2 Puff Pastry Sheet (thawed)
16 oz Beef Stock, heated
10.5 oz (1 bottle) Guiness, room temperature
1 Tbsp Basil, Fresh, Chopped or Chiffonade
Salt and Pepper
Olive Oil for saute (about 1-2 oz is more than enough)

Cook the potatoes in enough boiling water to cover them, about 15 minutes. They should be soft enough to mash. If you use beef stock instead of water, the flavor will be better. When done cooking, add the milk (or substitute half and half for richer potatoes) and use a hand blender to whip them into mashed potatoes. Season to taste with salt and white pepper.

Preheat the oven to 375 F

Place the puff pastry sheets in two 9" pie tins, you may need to roll them out once to get them wide enough. Use a fork to pierce the bottom to allow steam to escape. Trim the pastry leaving an overhang of 1/2" past the lip of the tins. Cover with parchment paper and place pie weights or dried beans on the parchment to keep the pastry from bubbling. You can also use another pie tin, but if it's too snug it will defeat the purpose. Par bake the pastry for about 10 minutes until the pastry puffs up, but hasn't browned yet. Remove from the oven and allow to cool. Lower the oven temp to 350 F

Heat the oil in a heavy skillet at medium-medium high heat until ripples appear. Add the carrot and celery and sweat for about 3 minutes, add the onion and garlic. Sweat until the onions start to turn translucent. Turn the heat to medium high almost all the way up and add the ground beef. Cook until the beef no longer has any visible red spots (pink is OK). Drain the excess fat from the pan. Deglaze the pan with all of the guiness. Bring it to a boil and reduce to a simmer. Continue to cook stirring regularly until the guiness is nearly gone, about 15 minutes. Add the beef stock to the mix and bring back to a boil then reduce to a simmer. Cook until the liquid has reduced by half, about 20 minutes. Season to taste with Salt, Pepper and Onion Powder.

Use a slotted spoon to remove the beef from the pan, allowing it to drain through the slots back into the pan. Place the beef into the two pastries, divided evenly and top with mashed potatoes, spreading the potatoes to the rim of the pastry. Bake 15 minutes until potatoes are beginning to dry at the edges and the edge of the pastry is golden brown.

Meanwhile continue to simmer the sauce in the pan until it reaches the desired consistency. Strain and hold the sauce over low heat.

When the pies are done baking, finish the sauce with a little butter (just a pat will do), cut the pies to the desired size pieces and place on the plate. Drizzle with the sauce and sprinkle the basil on top.

*Note, I would have added green peas, but I didn't have any on hand. about 2oz should be right


----------



## usmcvet (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks delicious!


----------



## JHD (Feb 12, 2014)

@compforce, looks like comfort food at its finest!


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 16, 2014)

So a question for you all. Do you cook your ribs individually or as a rack?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 16, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> So a question for you all. Do you cook your ribs individually or as a rack?



Racks, individually is blasphemy.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 16, 2014)

Hmmm.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 16, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Hmmm.



Any piece of meat that comes with one or more bones should be cooked completely intact for best flavor and breakdown of tissues.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 16, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Any piece of meat that comes with one or more bones should be cooked completely intact for best flavor and breakdown of tissues.



That sounds like Broscience, the type of science I can get behind.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 16, 2014)

Mmmm, moose ribs.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Feb 17, 2014)

Last night was jerked pork chops with an Imperial Pumpkin Ale glaze. No pictures because I was fookin hungry and they were ugly anyway.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 17, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> So a question for you all. Do you cook your ribs individually or as a rack?



Spareribs or country ribs? 

Spareribs are in racks, country ribs are individual...  Don't they teach you kiwi customs cunts anything?  Start with a Dry Rub, and finish with a sauce...  Par boiling Spareribs removes some of the fat, and if you are using a hot grill for cooking will keep them from burning, if smokingthem it's not necessary...  I thought you guys were all as good cooking primitively as your buddies Crocodile Dundee and Bear Gryllis...  but no, you are uneducated commonwealth heathens without the wherewithal to wood cook animal flesh without instruction from the USofA...  'MURICA, Hell Yeah!!

Hope you didn't ruin the ribs.
BTW you are the second kiwi in as many weeks to ask for Rib cooking technique...  it must be a genetic flaw.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 17, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Spareribs or country ribs?
> 
> Spareribs are in racks, country ribs are individual...  Don't they teach you kiwi customs cunts anything?  Start with a Dry Rub, and finish with a sauce...  Par boiling Spareribs removes some of the fat, and if you are using a hot grill for cooking will keep them from burning, if smokingthem it's not necessary...  I thought you guys were all as good cooking primitively as your buddies Crocodile Dundee and Bear Gryllis...  but no, you are uneducated commonwealth heathens without the wherewithal to wood cook animal flesh without instruction from the USofA...  'MURICA, Hell Yeah!!
> 
> ...




Ribs have never been a thing here until probably the last few years. They used to be cheap as to buy and now they're a fashionable thing. I find it hard to buy the ribs alone without seasoning for some reason every man and his dog (even the butchery) likes to sell them with a pre-made rub or marinade- the one I had yesterday was a hot and spicy one that's not too bad. 

Also cunt, you didn't answer the fucking question. What are you, an officer?


----------



## Centermass (Feb 18, 2014)

compforce said:


> marinara sauce insists on being that ugly orange color.  Anyone know a way to make it red without dyeing it or altering the flavor in a major way?



Use tomato paste. I use the stuff from the toothpaste dispenser (I get mine from Trader Joes) A little adds color, taste and some punch to the sauce. 

The dispenser is better than getting it from a can. You can use a little and then, just replace the cap rather than trying to figure out how to store what's left over in the can.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 18, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> ...
> 
> Also cunt, you didn't answer the fucking question. What are you, an officer?


see below, you non-reading kiwi sheepshagging herpes ridden wanker...



x SF med said:


> Spareribs or country ribs?
> 
> *Spareribs are in racks, country ribs are individual...*  Don't they teach you kiwi customs cunts anything?  Start with a Dry Rub, and finish with a sauce...  Par boiling Spareribs removes some of the fat, and if you are using a hot grill for cooking will keep them from burning, if smokingthem it's not necessary...  I thought you guys were all as good cooking primitively as your buddies Crocodile Dundee and Bear Gryllis...  but no, you are uneducated commonwealth heathens without the wherewithal to wood cook animal flesh without instruction from the USofA...  'MURICA, Hell Yeah!!
> 
> ...



WTF do you mean I didn't answer the question? 
Is this better...
Country ribs are lower (diaphragm and rectus abdominus), from the floating ribs and are meatier, more like a chunk of juicy goodness with some bone at one end - served individually due to the depth of musculature.
Spareribs are actually the intercostal muscles and encase the ribs, there fore served in racks.

Friggin kiwi baggage cops...:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Dame (Feb 18, 2014)

I made some country ribs for @Ranger Psych when he was here. I was seriously nervous about this since I'm only just learning to cook but he said they turned out well.


4 lbs boneless country-style pork ribs
4-6 beers (I used Guinness)

1 large onion, finely chopped (2 cups)
4 garlic cloves minced (2 tablespoons)
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1-1/2 cups (12 oz) tomato sauce
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
6 tablespoons fresh lemon juice (about 2 lemons needed)
2 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon dry mustard
2 teaspoons drained bottled horseradish
1 teaspoon black pepper

Put the ribs into a 6-8 quart pot and cover with beer and water (about 1/2 and 1/2). Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer uncovered 30 minutes, skimming the froth throughout.

Put oven rack in center of oven and preheat to 350F.

Meanwhile, cook onion and garlic in oil in a 3-4 quart saucepan over medium heat, stirring occasionally until onion is tender, about 15 minutes. Stir in remaining ingredients and simmer, stirring occasionally, antother 15 minutes.

Drain the ribs in a colander and pat dry. Arrange the ribs in one layer using tongs in a 13" x 9" baking dish. Pour sauce over ribs coating evenly. Cover the dish tightly with aluminum foil. Bake 1 hour, then remove foil and carefully turn pork over with tongs and cook, uncovered, until very tender, about 30 minutes. Excess fat can be skimmed from sauce if you've a mind to.


----------



## parallel (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry for the delayed post but I've been up to my neck in honey do projects even though all I want to do is refurbish that damned motorcycle. Anyway, this was what I served my wife for Valentine's Day dinner. A 20 oz. ribeye steak, grilled asparagus and plain steamed corn on the cob. Desert was a slice of praline king cake. Being a couple of ginormous steaks there was plenty of leftovers for steak omelets the next morning (too early for pics of that).


----------



## walra107 (Feb 20, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> So a question for you all. Do you cook your ribs individually or as a rack?


 
Individually, I've done both, and For me I've had more success with cutting them prior to. They soak up more flavor when I bake them first if they are individually cut. But its shooter preference.


----------



## walra107 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dame said:


> ....Excess fat can be skimmed from sauce if you've a mind to.


 
I dont comprehend what this means. :)


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 20, 2014)

walra107 said:


> I dont comprehend what this means. :)


 
Once a sauce has cooled generally the fat will rise to the top, once it does you can remove it with a spoon.


----------



## compforce (Feb 20, 2014)

Gypsy said:


> Once a sauce has cooled generally the fat will rise to the top, once it does you can remove it with a spoon.



It does it while it is cooking as well.  When the sauce is hot, the fat is a thin layer on top that you can skim off with a ladle or skimmer.  When the sauce cools, the fat hardens and you can take it off easily with a spoon.  Typically, the less fat in a sauce the clearer the sauce and more desirable.  If the sauce that is actually on the ribs is greasy, you can use a paper towel to gently blot the grease without disturbing the sauce.


----------



## parallel (Feb 22, 2014)

If I'm truly looking to get rid of a significant amount of fat in a sauce (or other such dish) I find that chilling it in the fridge makes the fat that rises to the top congeal... then  just carefully remove the fat frisbee and viola...


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 23, 2014)

I sometimes use a fat separator, especially if I am doing larger quantities.   

http://www.oxo.com/p-499-4-cup-fat-separator.aspx


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 1, 2014)

So Ive been under the weather for 2 weeks now and really didnt feel much like cooking today but others in my house have to eat.  I threw a pot roast in the slow cooker, dumped in beef broth, Worcestershire sauce, coke, some garlic, Himalayan salt, ground pepper, a couple of dried bay leaves along with sweet mayan onion, carrots and celery.  Its been cooking for a couple of hours and it smells so good.  I might actually join the guys for dinner tonight!


----------



## JHD (Mar 1, 2014)

Hope you are feeling better Chop.  Comfort food will do it.  Just south of you, I actually made beef stew for the first time in a while.  My reasoning, even though it is in the 40's, it is going to be zero either Sunday or Monday night, and more snow coming.  I am already cold.  I wish Mother Nature would make up her mind (tons of snow, 50's, snow again, 40's, now frigid again with more snow on the way.)  I am officially sick of winter.  Hence, my need for beef stew.

Feel better Chop.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks, J.  I actually ate a little bit and it was good.  No complaints from the crew either.  We are getting those storm warnings as well.  Bundle up and stay safe!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 2, 2014)

Made HH6 Italian style risotto last night...  she had never seen anybody brown the risotto in butter in a skillet, add onion and mushrooms... cook for awhile, add chicken stock and a touch of rosemary, garlic, and let is cook down (absorb and reduce at the same time).

Her words when eating the finished product...  creamy, but not starchy/sticky...  Served with sautéed boneless loin pork chops and mixed veggies...


the science of setting the starch by heating it with an oil....  them I-talians actually can 'git-r-dun' in the kitchen...


----------



## JHD (Mar 2, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Made HH6 Italian style risotto last night...  she had never seen anybody brown the risotto in butter in a skillet, add onion and mushrooms... cook for awhile, add chicken stock and a touch of rosemary, garlic, and let is cook down (absorb and reduce at the same time).
> 
> Her words when eating the finished product...  creamy, but not starchy/sticky...  Served with sautéed boneless loin pork chops and mixed veggies...
> 
> ...



I fix mine with some tomatoes and white wine with the chicken stock and some Italian sausage and red/green pepper too.  Yum.  Love risotto.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 26, 2014)

F.M.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 26, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Made HH6 Italian style risotto last night...  she had never seen anybody brown the risotto in butter in a skillet, add onion and mushrooms... cook for awhile, add chicken stock and a touch of rosemary, garlic, and let is cook down (absorb and reduce at the same time).
> 
> Her words when eating the finished product...  creamy, but not starchy/sticky...  Served with sautéed boneless loin pork chops and mixed veggies...
> 
> ...



One of the best meals I've had recently was the Brown Butter Garlic Spaghetti at Demos in Nashville. Heard lots about it and had to go find out. 

Wound up taking 2 orders home with me.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 26, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Made HH6 Italian style risotto last night...  she had never seen anybody brown the risotto in butter in a skillet, add onion and mushrooms... cook for awhile, add chicken stock and a touch of rosemary, garlic, and let is cook down (absorb and reduce at the same time).
> 
> Her words when eating the finished product...  creamy, but not starchy/sticky...  Served with sautéed boneless loin pork chops and mixed veggies...
> 
> ...



Yea, so when I come out there.....you will make that brother. Capice?

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 27, 2014)

Get it right!

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 27, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Get it right!
> 
> F.M.



In NYC, it's just a slice...  and you point at the pie you are talking about...  If it's not there you ask, got a plain/Pep/Sausage in the oven?  How long?

And you fold, drain and then eat...   whole milk mozz sweats oil in the oven and you drip it onto the paper plate...  

Who uses a fork to eat pizza?  That's fucking heathen and wrong.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 27, 2014)

x SF med said:


> In NYC, it's just a slice...  and you point at the pie you are talking about...  If it's not there you ask, got a plain/Pep/Sausage in the oven?  How long?
> 
> And you fold, drain and then eat...   whole milk mozz sweats oil in the oven and you drip it onto the paper plate...
> 
> Who uses a fork to eat pizza?  That's fucking heathen and wrong.



The "fold" is a must. The grease MUST drip on you're wrist but if you do the "stance", none will get on you're clothes. The people that do eat pizza with a fork/knife should be flogged. 

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 27, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Who uses a fork to eat pizza?  That's fucking heathen and wrong.



An almost 4 year old who gets a wild hair and won't use her hands (for once).


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 27, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Get it right!
> 
> F.M.



Dude, I don't know where you're linking from but 99% of the time whatever you're posting never shows up.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 27, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Dude, I don't know where you're linking from but 99% of the time whatever you're posting never shows up.



Fuck. Really? I am copy/pasting the pic.

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 28, 2014)

Ah, that's it, you're copying straight from facebook. I disable cross-site scripting/linking as a general rule due to a myriad of reasons. Carry on.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 28, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Ah, that's it, you're copying straight from facebook. I disable cross-site scripting/linking as a general rule due to a myriad of reasons. Carry on.



So, it's not me, it's you. Typical man. LMFAO.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 28, 2014)

medicchick said:


> An almost 4 year old who gets a wild hair and won't use her hands (for once).



she uses her hands to eat EVERYTHING else....    she's a contrarian...  that's all....

I've seen her eat salad with her hands, and make an attempt at soup I think...


----------



## Muppet (Mar 28, 2014)

@x SF med. Correct?

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 28, 2014)

@Firemedic ....  mosdef


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 3, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Fuck. Really? I am copy/pasting the pic.
> 
> F.M.


 

Upload instead.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Ah, that's it, you're copying straight from facebook. I disable cross-site scripting/linking as a general rule due to a myriad of reasons. Carry on.



I run noscript...but have opened a few sites so I can see the food porn...... 


All joking aside...best pizza I ever ate.....Spain.....it was like a sweet sauce and the beer they served with it was perfect!


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 3, 2014)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I run noscript...but have opened a few sites so I can see the food porn......
> 
> 
> All joking aside...best pizza I ever ate.....Spain.....it was like a sweet sauce and the beer they served with it was perfect!



Best pizza I ever had was at ISAF HQ in Kabul.  We'd schedule a stop on our route just for it.


----------



## CQB (Apr 4, 2014)

It's funny how unexpected places can yield a culinary surprise. Best meal was soupe poisson in the railway station cafe in Tours, France.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 5, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Best pizza I ever had was at ISAF HQ in Kabul.  We'd schedule a stop on our route just for it.



FAT KID SUNDAY!!!!!
Maybe not same place, but Pizza rocked and expresso's would make you see into the future.....:blkeye:


----------



## parallel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Prime Rib Pasta.*







I cooked an 8 lb prime rib on the Big Green Egg Saturday evening. However, I was also busy with the tedious task of taping the rims of my motorcycle for painting, so no pics of that. I did of course have time to take a pic of how we decided to use some of the leftover prime rib Sunday evening. This pasta dish is made with prime rib cubes, crumbled bacon, mushrooms, asparagus, and sun dried tomatoes in a Parmesan cheese sauce.


----------



## parallel (Apr 7, 2014)

For those who'd like to cook this themselves...


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 18, 2014)

Just a little tasty snack.

View attachment 10781

Oh and there's chunks of blue cheese under the mushrooms and onions.


----------



## parallel (Apr 19, 2014)

So... the kids want to color Easter eggs but neither of them likes to eat hard boiled eggs. I've come up with a tasty solution to that little dilemma. I'm going to take some leftover crawfish tails from the annual Good Friday Crawfish Boil, plus all of those unwanted colored Easter eggs and I'm going to make some Cajun Crawfish Deviled Eggs. Standby for pics and recipe next week.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 19, 2014)

parallel said:


> So... the kids want to color Easter eggs but neither of them likes to eat hard boiled eggs.



I have a hard time getting my Minion to leave them alone.  I was trying to make deviled eggs for RP and she snagged 3 whole eggs before I could shoo her away.  It was her birthday so she was trying to get everything she wanted:-/


----------



## digrar (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 19, 2014)

My boy can eat 50 eggs....


----------



## Dame (Apr 19, 2014)

Why do you guys have all the normal kids? 
Grocery list for Easter week. I told the boys write down what they want. This is what I got:


----------



## medicchick (Apr 19, 2014)

Dame said:


> Why do you guys have all the normal kids?
> Grocery list for Easter week. I told the boys write down what they want. This is what I got:


 I like the list.

Mine is only normal because she just turned 4.  Give it time.


----------



## parallel (Apr 21, 2014)

Thug Kitchen busts out a New Kick Ass Cookbook to help us eat like we give a fuck. That's some hilarious shit right there... and the recipes are pretty good too.


----------



## parallel (Apr 22, 2014)

parallel said:


> So... the kids want to color Easter eggs but neither of them likes to eat hard boiled eggs. I've come up with a tasty solution to that little dilemma. I'm going to take some leftover crawfish tails from the annual Good Friday Crawfish Boil, plus all of those unwanted colored Easter eggs and I'm going to make some Cajun Crawfish Deviled Eggs. Standby for pics and recipe next week.


As promised...


----------



## parallel (Apr 22, 2014)

Then there was last night dinner...


----------



## x SF med (Apr 23, 2014)

@parallel ...  just so you know... I hate your guts, a lot...  hugz and kisses...  The Troll.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 25, 2014)

I made red lentils, a friend works for a food broker and their biggest client is Costco.  She got a 10lb bag of the suckers and gave me some so I made this recipe.  

Sorry, didn't take a pic but may do so when I heat up leftovers.  It is really excellent!

Ingredients

Lentils (Dal):

1 cup masoor dal red lentils, picked through for stones
2 cups water
1 onion, diced
4 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
1 (1/2-inch) piece ginger, peeled and minced
2 medium tomatoes, diced
1 serrano chile, sliced in 1/2, optional

Tempering oil (bagaar):

1/2 teaspoon cumin seeds
1/2 teaspoon black mustard seeds
Generous 1/2 teaspoon turmeric powder
1/2 teaspoon paprika or bafaat powder
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
Handful chopped fresh cilantro leaves

Directions

Put the lentils in a strainer and rinse them under running water. Add them to a bowl, cover with water and let soak for 30 minutes. Drain and set aside.

In a medium saucepan, combine 2 cups of water, the onions, garlic, ginger, tomatoes, chile, if using, and the lentils. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Skim any scum from the surface. DO NOT ADD SALT YET; it will toughen the lentils, thereby lengthening their cooking time. Lower the heat, cover the pot with a lid and gently simmer until the lentils are tender, almost translucent, and almost falling apart, about 30 to 40 minutes.

Whisk the lentils, releasing its natural starch, and mash some them so the mixture becomes thick. Add salt, to taste.

Tempering oil (bagaar): 

In a small bowl, combine the cumin and mustard seeds. In another bowl, combine the spice powders. Have all the ingredients ready because this will move very fast!

In a small skillet, over a medium-high flame, warm 1 tablespoon vegetable oil. Once the oil is shimmering, add seeds and immediately cover so you don't get covered in spluttering oil and seeds! Add the spices. They should sizzle and bubble a little - that's the blooming and it's exactly what you want. Don't let them burn. The mixture
should bloom for about 30 seconds, no more.

Pour the oil mixture into the lentils, standing back so you don't get hurt when the mixture splutters again. Stir to combine. Transfer the lentils to a serving dish and garnish with cilantro.  

Can add splash of fresh lemon juice before serving.

Read more at: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...-everyday-red-lentils-recipe.html?oc=linkback


----------



## compforce (Jul 4, 2014)

Happy Independence Day!

Burger has salt, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, fresh basil, dried oregano bread crumbs, worcestershire and minced fresh garlic, grilled medium rare
Served on a fresh baked, toasted kaiser roll w/ pepper jack cheese, siracha ketchup mix, mayo and yellow mustard.  Romaine lettuce, tomato and lightly sauteed red onion
Steak fries w/ siracha ketchup mix


----------



## x SF med (Jul 4, 2014)

compforce said:


> Happy Independence Day!
> 
> Burger has salt, black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, fresh basil, dried oregano bread crumbs, worcestershire and minced fresh garlic, grilled medium rare
> Served on a fresh baked, toasted kaiser roll w/ pepper jack cheese, siracha ketchup mix, mayo and yellow mustard.  Romaine lettuce, tomato and lightly sauteed red onion
> ...




But what beer did you serve with the burger?

A nice Czech style Pilsner would be awesome I think...  there's one from Montana, Czech Mate that fits the bill.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 4, 2014)

Nothing screams America like something wrapped in BACON......






Added some gun powder and Served with Extra IPA.......


----------



## parallel (Jul 4, 2014)

*We did old school Cajun style crab boil with fourteen dozen crabs plus a bunch of venison back strap and sausage on the grill. We do the boils in two batches... the first one is mild for the old folk and the kids... then the cayenne really begins to fly for the next batch. *


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 5, 2014)

parallel said:


> *We did old school Cajun style crab boil with fourteen dozen crabs plus a bunch of venison back strap and sausage on the grill. We do the boils in two batches... the first one is mild for the old folk and the kids... then the cayenne really begins to fly for the next batch.*



Holy hell, that looks goooooood!  Hope you had enough Old Bay and Zatarain's crab boil for the later batches!  That just looks delicious enough to slap my boyfriend (if I ever have another one) and set up a stand on an interstate exit.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 5, 2014)

parallel said:


> *We did old school Cajun style crab boil with fourteen dozen crabs plus a bunch of venison back strap and sausage on the grill. We do the boils in two batches... the first one is mild for the old folk and the kids... then the cayenne really begins to fly for the next batch. *



All that looks to me is anaphylaxis....

F .M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 5, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> All that looks to me is anaphylaxis....
> 
> F .M.


 
Love ya, Muppet, I really do.  But that's just more for me!


----------



## Muppet (Jul 5, 2014)

Not enough Epi, Benadryl, Solu-Medrol, Albuterol and Normal saline for me if I eat that!!!

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 5, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Not enough Epi, Benadryl, Solu-Medrol, Albuterol and Normal saline for me if I eat that!!!
> 
> F.M.



so we'll also hit you up with a shitload of Prednisone ...  easy fix.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 5, 2014)

parallel said:


> *We did old school Cajun style crab boil with fourteen dozen crabs plus a bunch of venison back strap and sausage on the grill. We do the boils in two batches... the first one is mild for the old folk and the kids... then the cayenne really begins to fly for the next batch. *



I am simply jealous. We haven't had any for a while here. Me and the guys were talking about boiling some crabs this week, but none of us had the opportunity to do so.

Good on you for doing it.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> so we'll also hit you up with a shitload of Prednisone ...  easy fix.



Fuck it. Let's do this shit. YOLO! Lol.

F.M


----------



## Muppet (Jul 5, 2014)

And I am joking about the yolo part cause that sounds gas as fuck but I know some here hate it. 

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 5, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> cause that sounds gas as fuck



:-/


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 5, 2014)

medicchick said:


> :-/




LL


----------



## Muppet (Jul 6, 2014)

medicchick said:


> :-/



Fucking IPAD and it's P.C. spell check...

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 6, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Fucking IPAD and it's P.C. spell check...
> 
> F.M.



Android 'speaks' like me now... Fuckface!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 6, 2014)

My favorite android app is called REDNECK!

It converts my REDNECK into English and English into REDNECK!!!!!!

:-":wall:


----------



## compforce (Jul 28, 2014)

OK, we CAN'T let this thread die...

Chicken and Sausage Gumbo w/ Jasmati rice


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2014)

compforce said:


> OK, we CAN'T let this thread die...
> 
> Chicken and Sausage Gumbo w/ Jasmati rice
> 
> View attachment 11275



I wanted to hate that post, because I had Subway for dinner.   I didn't because that wasn't your fault.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 29, 2014)

compforce said:


> OK, we CAN'T let this thread die...
> 
> Chicken and Sausage Gumbo w/ Jasmati rice
> 
> View attachment 11275



I need this.....

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 29, 2014)

compforce said:


> OK, we CAN'T let this thread die...
> 
> Chicken and Sausage Gumbo w/ Jasmati rice
> 
> View attachment 11275


I made a big batch of red beans and rice the other day but the rest is in the freezer right now.


----------



## reed11b (Jul 29, 2014)

compforce said:


> OK, we CAN'T let this thread die...


 
Yes, yes we can. cruel bastards.
Reed


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is my contribution to this thread. I am normally a "gasser" (flame on, literally. HA) but I do enjoy a long, slow cook every so often. The ribs were on for 6 hours at this point. The other picture is homemade speghetti sauce using tomaters from my garden. And the last picture is beer can chicken.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 4, 2014)

My wife is an EXCELLENT BBQer. Masterful in fact. I get _*THIS*_ , although in a mini version, almost everyday. 
When I'm home I gain weight fast, the "road" could actually be considered REHAB from absolutely delish fattening food. My pups eat extremely well also.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 9, 2014)

Hmm, my Bountiful Basket (co-op fruits and veggies thing) had fennel this week, I've never cooked with it.  Off to research new recipes but if anyone has any feel free to throw them out here.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2014)

My daughter decided that she wants to be a chef and to that end she's attending one of the stateside Le Cordon Bleu campuses. Tonight she went to the store and returned with turnips, chicken, and curry for some type of chicken salad. I don't know how any of that works, but she said it is delicious. I gagged at "curry."

This is from a girl who until 6 months ago ordered chicken tenders at any restaurant. Every time. All of the time. Now she's ordering medium-rare steak.

She'll contribute to this thread one day, she just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## compforce (Aug 9, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Hmm, my Bountiful Basket (co-op fruits and veggies thing) had fennel this week, I've never cooked with it.  Off to research new recipes but if anyone has any feel free to throw them out here.



The leaves are used mostly as a flavoring for sauces, soups, or with meats in the same way you would use rosemary or thyme.  In other words, just throw it in the pan with the meat and then remove it after cooking.  It has a mild anise-like flavor so anywhere you would use star anise is a candidate.  It will add that licorice flavor so typically you don't mix it with many other herbs when you use it for flavoring.  It's really good with pork.

The bulbs are similar to celery with the same sweet anise flavor.  They can be treated like most other root vegetables.  Glazed (wine and honey is popular) or sauteed in butter and garlic.  It can be eaten raw, but I like it much better cooked because the flavor is less aggressive after cooking.  Usually you will see the bulbs paired with something in a salad.  Celery& fennel, Orange and fennel, etc.  The seeds are used heavily in indian cuisine.


----------



## compforce (Aug 9, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> My daughter decided that she wants to be a chef and to that end she's attending one of the stateside Le Cordon Bleu campuses. Tonight she went to the store and returned with turnips, chicken, and curry for some type of chicken salad. I don't know how any of that works, but she said it is delicious. I gagged at "curry."
> 
> This is from a girl who until 6 months ago ordered chicken tenders at any restaurant. Every time. All of the time. Now she's ordering medium-rare steak.
> 
> She'll contribute to this thread one day, she just doesn't know it yet.



Good for her!  I always hated curry until I found out that there are different types. Indian curry is disgusting to me.  My neighbor had a thai restaurant for 18 years and the curry he makes is awesome.  Sadly, those ingredients look like you may be having http://www.food.com/recipe/chicken-with-turnip-curry-301250  It's indian curry in that one.


----------



## JHD (Aug 9, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Hmm, my Bountiful Basket (co-op fruits and veggies thing) had fennel this week, I've never cooked with it.  Off to research new recipes but if anyone has any feel free to throw them out here.



it's very good in potato soup or roasted with parmesan.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Hmm, my Bountiful Basket (co-op fruits and veggies thing) had fennel this week, I've never cooked with it.  Off to research new recipes but if anyone has any feel free to throw them out here.



Slice it super thin on a mandolin and use it in salad.  Or slice it into wedges, coat in olive oil, s&p and roast it.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2014)

compforce said:


> Good for her!  I always hated curry until I found out that there are different types. Indian curry is disgusting to me.  My neighbor had a thai restaurant for 18 years and the curry he makes is awesome.  Sadly, those ingredients look like you may be having http://www.food.com/recipe/chicken-with-turnip-curry-301250  It's indian curry in that one.


 
I'll try things, but as soon as I hear "curry" I'm cutting sling load...


----------



## medicchick (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks guys, I also got 8 potatoes the size of both my fists so potato soup may be in order.  I love not knowing what I will get any having new things to try.


----------



## compforce (Aug 9, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Thanks guys, I also got 8 potatoes the size of both my fists so potato soup may be in order.  I love not knowing what I will get any having new things to try.



http://food52.com/recipes/21299-buttermilk-fennel-vichyssoise


----------



## medicchick (Aug 9, 2014)

compforce said:


> http://food52.com/recipes/21299-buttermilk-fennel-vichyssoise


Mmm that sounds good.  The Bibby and I like soup and she's been asking for some so this is going to be in order, I just need to find a leek in this podunk town but I know I saw them a week or so ago.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Aug 17, 2014)

Tonight's grub, all prepped on the Big Green Egg (except the booze): oysters on the half shell topped with mignonette and grilled prosciutto, asparagus, toasted bruschetta with olive oil and balsamic vinegar and Avery Brewing's Mephistopheles stout to wash it all down. Yep, life is good.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 17, 2014)

Bacon wrapped Buffalo tenderloin, green beans with garlic onions an mushrooms, and corn on the cob...  all done on the grill.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 17, 2014)

Roast is resting so pics before dinner.

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 18, 2014)

He didn't mention the buffalo was butchered a week ago from a Crow Indian herd. , I think its name was Lunch ir maybe Dinner. Brined for 24 hours, coated with garlic, pepper, onion, Salish salt and Coleman's mustard, then wrapped in bacon, sealed in foil and  cooked on the grill.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 18, 2014)

Dinner last night was delicious... and rich due to Buffalo and Bacon... and a big thank you to my photographer.  Burp.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 18, 2014)

Not sure what to call this - started off as a Jambalaya recipe, and has been heavily modified since, so... call it whatever you want.  The recipe below should serve four.

Starts off with a spice mix: paprika (2 Tbsp), seasoned salt (1 Tbsp), garlic powder (2 Tbsp), black pepper (1 Tbsp), onion powder (1 Tbsp), cayenne (1 tsp*), oregano (1 Tbsp), Thyme (1 Tbsp), curry powder (2 Tbsp)

* the original recipe had WAY more cayenne, but I found that it drowned everything else out to the point of being a superheated mess.  After several iterations trying to tweak the heat on this, 1 tsp is where I like it... adjust according to your own tastes

 

1x green bell pepper, chopped
1x medium white onion, chopped
2x medium chicken breasts, chopped (1" cubes)
2 lbs scallops (not pictured, can substitute shrimp)

 

Combine all of the above in a saucepan, cook for 3-5 minutes

 

Add garlic (2 Tbsp), 3 bay leaves, 1/2 cup diced tomatoes, Worcestershire sauce (1 tsp), 1 medium hatch chili pepper, sliced

 

cook until chicken is cooked all the way through, then move to crockpot/slow cooker with 1 16-oz can of chick peas.  Since everything at this point is cooked, no need to apply heat, just set the system to "warm" and let the whole thing sit (I let it sit for 90 minutes)


----------



## medicchick (Aug 27, 2014)

I though about getting a pic of tonights bulgogi but it taste better than it looks.  Bibby kept going into the kitchen to snag more.  Nothing like a 4 year old hiding a piece of grilled meat, I though she was snagging candy or something.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 26, 2014)

F.M.


----------



## compforce (Nov 1, 2014)

It's been a while so...

Pork Tenderloin stuffed with bacon, apple, onion and fontina cheese.  Risotto and pickled red onion.  Sauce is a red wine/beef stock reduction.



I overstuffed it a bit, that cheese came from inside the tenderloin...


----------



## medicchick (Nov 9, 2014)

I've used the grill more in the last few years we've been in Nevada then in the rest of my life.  I do need a new one though, only 1 of 3 knobs are still one.

Oh, and Da Bibby ate 2 after she saw they were steak.  We definitely have a carnivorous 4 year old.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 12, 2014)

MC that looks awesome!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone have any good pheasant recipes?


----------



## OffShoreman (Nov 19, 2014)

From Texas monthly, but it is good if you want to do the whole deal. I didn't get to go this year ,so none for me. Also smoking like a turkey or chicken is awesome.  Substitute 6 green onions with diced green chilies, if you can get them fresh great! The canned works if you like more of a southwestern flair.

Recipes from _Texas Home Cooking _ by Cheryl and Bill Jamison.

*Savory Roast Pheasant *
_6 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1/2 teaspoon each Tabasco sauce, Worcestershire sauce, 
salt, and black pepper 
2 pheasants _

Prep pheasants the night before cooking. In food processor mix butter, garlic, and seasonings. Carefully loosen pheasants’ skin with fingers. Rub birds inside and out with butter mixture, especially under breast skin. Place in large plastic bag and refrigerate overnight. Let warm to room temperature an hour before cooking.

*Garlicky Sausage Jambalaya Dressing *
_1 tablespoon olive oil 
1/2 pound andouille sausage 
1 medium onion, chopped 
1 red bell pepper, chopped 
2 celery sticks, chopped 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
1 bay leaf 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon each dry mustard, filé powder, 
black pepper, and white pepper 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne 
2 1/3 cups chicken stock 
2 cups canned diced tomatoes 
(and extra tomato sauce to taste, if desired) 
1 cup uncooked rice 
6 green onions, sliced 
1/2 cup unsalted chicken stock _

While pheasants warm up, grease large baking dish. Warm oil in large skillet over medium heat. Remove andouille from casing, crumble, and brown, about 10 minutes. Transfer to baking dish.

Reduce heat to medium low and sauté remaining ingredients except last 5 about 10 minutes. Pour in stock and tomatoes and bring to boil. (At this point, preheat oven to 375 degrees.) Add rice, cover, and simmer about 20 minutes until liquid is absorbed. Stir in green onions.

Spoon rice mixture into baking dish, mixing with andouille. Cover and set aside. Place pheasants on greased rack in uncovered roasting pan. Cook breastside down for 15 minutes. Turn breastside up and cook 40 to 45 more minutes, basting frequently with unsalted stock and some of the pan juices. Place covered rice dish in oven with pheasants for the last 15 to 20 minutes to heat.

When pheasants are done, place under a foil tent for 10 minutes before carving. Serves 4 to 5.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 9, 2015)

parallel said:


> I seen this recipe on Facebook and I certainly LOVE me some coconut custard pie and I happened to have all of the ingredients handy, sooo...



I will try this tonight, I expect great things.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 9, 2015)

Big Al's Killer Hot Ham & Swiss Hoagie--

Make a spread, half dijon mustard, half butter, in a mixing bowl. Put in chopped onion & a healthy dash of Worstershire. Stir it up. Split a loaf of french bread to make two halves. Spread the mix on both halves. On bottom half, pile on thin-sliced deli glazed ham, top with swiss cheese. Put the top half on, wrapped it in aluminum foil and put it in a pre-heated oven for 20 minutes at 400 degrees.


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 9, 2015)

Fired this up tonight.  Fucking bangin....


----------



## medicchick (Mar 9, 2015)

Corned beef with colcannon and mashed carrots with parsnips on the side.  The corned beef spent overnight in the crockpot and is very tender.


----------



## compforce (Mar 9, 2015)

Homemade cheese ravioli w/ meat sauce (mozzarella, gruyere and ricotta in the filling, asiago on top)


----------



## Muppet (Mar 10, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Big Al's Killer Hot Ham & Swiss Hoagie--
> 
> Make a spread, half dijon mustard, half butter, in a mixing bowl. Put in chopped onion & a healthy dash of Worstershire. Stir it up. Split a loaf of french bread to make two halves. Spread the mix on both halves. On bottom half, pile on thin-sliced deli glazed ham, top with swiss cheese. Put the top half on, wrapped it in aluminum foil and put it in a pre-heated oven for 20 minutes at 400 degrees.



Points for saying "hoagie" and not "sub".  You must be from Philly! And I need to try that sauce thing. Prolly banging on chicken and burgers also...

M.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 10, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Points for saying "hoagie" and not "sub".  You must be from Philly! And I need to try that sauce thing. Prolly banging on chicken and burgers also...
> 
> M.


 
I never tried the spread on anything else but it prolly be bangin. My kids beg me to make those things. Not Philly, but I have bros from there.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 2, 2015)

Thai Jungle Curry

*Meat and Veg*

1100g chicken breast cubed or 1000g beef schnitzel chopped and seared before going into the oven
500g eggplant cubed
1 big handful cherry tomatoes
chopped coriander and basil for topping

*Sauce*

2 tins coconut milk (270 ml cans)
1 1/2 red onions choppped up pretty fine
2 desert spoons ginger paste or two thumb sized pieces of ginger chopped up
1 Tbsp ground pepper
6 Tbsp of finely sliced lemon grass
12 cloves garlic or 12 tsp of the garlic in the jar
12 kafir lime leaves
2 Tbsp chilli powder (3 if you like some actual flavor)
1 red chilli chopped up finely
1 red capsicum seeded and chopped
4 Tbsp lime juice
2 cubes of chicken stock or beef stock (depending on the meat you use)
6 Tbsp of fish sauce
2 Tbsp of palm sugar or brown sugar if you have no palm

Heat oven to 150 celcius

Mix all the sauce ingredients into a food processor or juicer and let rip, sear your chopped schnitzel if you are going with beef.  Mix the meat and the sauce together into a casserole dish and bake it covered for 45 minutes, I put the rice on at 40 minutes now and use the absorption method.   For 4 people I put 3 3/4 cups of water on the boil  and then leave it to simmer covered.  Place in 1 1/2 cups of rice and let it simmer for 20 minutes, give it a stir and then leave it to sit on the bench for 5 minutes.  Place the veges in the casserole dish, give it a good stir and then let it bake covered for 15 minutes, check your meat is cooked, chicken may need another 10 minutes and then put some rice in a bowl, cover with meat and be generous with the sauce, top with some finely chopped basil and coriander.

I cant remember ever seeing a coconut tree in the J in Thailand let alone finding half those ingredients but its tasty, if your feeding soft cocks just use 1 Tbsp of chilli powder.


----------



## x SF med (May 2, 2015)

English measurement version



Mac_NZ said:


> Thai Jungle Curry
> 
> *Meat and Veg*
> 
> ...



Mac, just because most people can't do the conversions in their head and some of the ingredients need explanation.  Sounds really good.


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 2, 2015)

Cheers bro, ya'll should have just adopted metric you know


----------



## digrar (May 2, 2015)

Look at me mum, I'm the only one that got it right.


----------



## The Accountant (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the map just to give another reason not to use the metric system.... Penguins in Antarctica don't use it either, and penguins are awesome.


----------



## medicchick (May 3, 2015)

x SF med said:


> English Troll measurement version
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, it gave me too good of a giggle to pass up.:-"


----------



## x SF med (May 3, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Sorry, it gave me too good of a giggle to pass up.:-"



I only copied and pasted the majority of the post...  the only items I changed were the measurements, the parenthetical explanation of kafir limes, and the note about better than boullion.  Originally, our kiwi friend posted "cheery" tomatoes.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 3, 2015)

digrar said:


> Look at me mum, I'm the only one that got it right.



Well, at least we are not alone. The entire continent, Antartcia is also resisting the metric system push :-/:-". And, we are not going to drive on the wrong side of the road like all the other metric heads :-".


----------



## CQB (May 5, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I only copied and pasted the majority of the post...  the only items I changed were the measurements, the parenthetical explanation of kafir limes, and the note about better than boullion.  Originally, our kiwi friend posted "cheery" tomatoes.


Nah, sorry, thanks for playing.


----------



## x SF med (May 5, 2015)

CQB said:


> Nah, sorry, thanks for playing.



Pffffffffffffttttttttttttt................. aren't you sas-sy?  Go listen to some Duran Duran and throw some 'roo on the cooker...


----------



## CQB (May 5, 2015)

Come In Spinner!


----------



## SARDUDE (Jun 24, 2015)

Dark chocolate covered bacon... Use thicker bacon and make it crispy.


----------



## Six-Two (Jun 29, 2015)

My contribution. A little frou-frou, but hey, shack up with a Moroccan girl and your tastes change a little bit. My take on her cuisine.

*Merguez Lamb Burger with Curry Caramelized Onions & Spicy Mayo
For Four*

1 1/3 lbs of Merguez Lamb Sausage, pulled out of casings
1 large red onion
Pimenton/Smoked Paprika (as opposed to air-dried)
Curry powder
1/4 cup sugar (preferably white)
Balsamic Vinegar
Two handfuls of arugula (pro tip: grocery salad bars usually stock arugula and you pay buy the pound, so your quarter ounce of arugula will be like 20 cents)
4 Buns/Ciabatta/Whatever
1/4 cup Mayonnaise
4 slices of goat cheese, 1/8th inch thick
1tbsp each butter and olive oil
Make the onions ahead of time. Slice them into rounds 1/8" thick and halve them. Sauté with the butter/olive oil and a dash of salt and pepper at medium heat with until they start to brown; if they get too dry toss a tablespoon of water in. When they start to soften enough to cut with the edge of a wooden spoon, add curry powder then sugar, all while stirring. Loosen it up a little with a dash of balsamic, then turn the heat down to low and let it commingle and caramelize. Let it sit on low heat while you do other shit. 

Heat a cast iron pan to "scalding" while you pull the lamb out of its casings and form it into 4 patties. You can oil your fingers beforehand so it doesn't stick all over you. It should be a burnt-sienna red and pretty pungent. You'll know it's lamb, and you'll know it's spiced. I'm assuming you've let it get up to room temperature to ensure even cooking, so go ahead and put a tiny bit of olive oil in your hot pan and chuck your patties in (don't overcrowd, and don't throw 4 ice-cold patties in at once). While you let it cook, take your 1/4 cup of mayo and fold in the pimenton, whisk together with a fork until it's a nice orange-pink and evenly mixed. Set aside. Flip the patty when the bottom starts to char up, about 4 minutes. After flipping, dress each patty with a slice of goat cheese. Only suckers cook lamb more than rare, so take these off the second the cheese starts to run and the bottom starts to crust, about another 3 minutes. While you're waiting for the patties to finish cooking, lightly toast your buns.

Pull the meat off and let it rest while you dress the buns with a wipe on either side of the pimenton mayo, then take a healthy, three-fingered pinch of the arugula and mush it onto the top bun. Feel free to muscle it a bit with your fingers; it'll spring back. Then transfer your patties to the buns, top each with a heaping spoonful of your caramelized onions, and seal arugula-laden bun on top with the deftness of hand of a three-card-monty player. 

Serve and demolish.


----------



## Scholar (Jun 29, 2015)

Mother of god.......How did it take so long for me to find this thread?! Maybe I can use some of these recipes to shake up my chicken/rice/peanut butter college student diet a bit


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 15, 2015)

*SHEPHERD'S PIE*

This is a TOP SECRET recipe, but that didn't stop Hillary.....too soon..?!?!?!  

Wake up, soak your wood chips in beer (I chose Jack D chips in Pumpkin beer, no science, just all I had)...start drinking beer!






Drink more beer, and get your coals goin!






Throw 8 taters on the grill, 5 for the recipe, and 3 for the lil ones that love taters.





Start another thing of charcoal...drink more beers! 





Brush any kind of oil on your corn except Quaker State...I like olive oil....and some lemon pepper.





Put new coals on, throw taters on the coals, put corn on the grill!





Pull corn off after 10 minutes, start your bacon, as much that can fit you in pan!





Bring taters and corn in.  Smash the taters in a pan, mix with 1-2 stick of butter and 1-2 cups of sourcream...:blkeye:





Remove bacon, leave the grease and throw 2-3 lbs of beef in the skillet.





Stir in lots of shit, cumin, basil, thyme, whatever makes you happy! :wall:





Start combining everything, bacon and meat...





Then corn....





Then Potatoes.....





Then cheese....throw soaked chips on..then let sit for 15 min...





Move skillet to fire and cook for 45 min....:-"





Key steps revolve around drinking beer............

*Edit to add..*.I decided to make this all on the grill, like our good friends back in the 1200's BC when Shepherd's pie became popular.....little did I know that it was usually around 75 degrees in their AO as compared to the 165 degrees it was today in the NAM.

Also, little known fact these early shepherds invented aluminum foil..which was key in the potato topping........


----------



## pardus (Dec 22, 2015)

*NSFW!!*


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 22, 2015)

pardus said:


> *NSFW!!*



What the hell? That's crazy...


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2015)

Tonight's dinner is already cooking....  Beef, bean, barley and vegetable stew (actually we call it stoop, not quite soup not quite stew).  the delicious magic of soaking the barley in water for a day, then switching to a Moose Drool soak and adding the barley and beer to the soaked beans and beef broth has worked out well.  I made enough to share, so drop on by if you are in the area....  I think a 10 qt batch of stoop will feed more than 2 people... It's on a very slow simmer for the rest of the day.


ETA- I decided that the pot wasn't full enough....  so a pound of fresh sliced white mushrooms got added...  too much?


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 3, 2016)

x SF med said:


> ... whole post...



The name of this meal is TOO MUCH FIBER!!!!



Happy New Years! 

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jan 3, 2016)

LibraryLady said:


> The name of this meal is TOO MUCH FIBER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree and like this post, agree comes first alphabetically, so it won.  CDO is good.








(CDO is OCD with the letter alphabetized properly, friggin psych's can't even get the letters in the right order....)


----------



## Dame (Jul 17, 2016)

Has anyone here ever made pemmican?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 17, 2016)

Dame said:


> Has anyone here ever made pemmican?



Years ago doing survival training with natives but can't remember everything.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Dame said:


> Has anyone here ever made pemmican?



A little side note on Pemmican, and other tinned foods. Back in the days of the tall ships with wooden hulls, and early polar explorers. Many of the cans of tinned foods, Pemmican being very popular, used solder to help seal the twist key opened tins. The expedition  ships would become trapped in the ice, and explorers were trapped until the spring/summer thaw. This expedition brought to light the dangers in eating tinned foods: Sir John Franklin's last arctic expedition: a medical  disaster.

Now to return from a teaching moment, to the OP.


----------



## Dame (Jul 17, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> A little side note on Pemmican, and other tinned foods. Back in the days of the tall ships with wooden hulls, and early polar explorers. Many of the cans of tinned foods, Pemmican being very popular, used solder to help seal the twist key opened tins. The expedition  ships would become trapped in the ice, and explorers were trapped until the spring/summer thaw. This expedition brought to light the dangers in eating tinned foods: Sir John Franklin's last arctic expedition: a medical  disaster.
> 
> Now to return from a teaching moment, to the OP.


LOL. Yeah, lead poisoning. Was planning to use plastic bags and possibly vacuum seal.

ETA: I remember the expeditions in the 80s and what they found.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 17, 2016)

The Romans used lead to add flavor to both food and some drinks. It added a bit of sweetness that the Romans liked. Seems Nero and his mom, Agrippina, really liked it.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 18, 2016)

I've dabbled in trying to make shredded maple jerky once. Took a large batch of jerky from my dehydrator, broke it apart, and shredded it in the food processor. Then I added maple syrup,  added too much and it was pretty much sweet meat goop. If you do shred jerky using a food processor, just keep in mind that it reduces like crazy. What I thought were two gallon size bags of jerky, turned into <1/3 quart bag of jerky powder. It was depressing.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 18, 2016)

Dame said:


> Has anyone here ever made pemmican?


Way back in the day with my grandparents.  It was the first time I used an ulu actually.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 18, 2016)

Big Al's Killer Hot Ham & Swiss (It's called "Killer" because people are likely to kill each other over these hoagies.)

Ingredients:

French bread
Deli maple glazed ham, sliced thin (Boar's Head preferably)
Swiss cheese
Butter (or margarin)
Dijon mustard
Onion, chopped
Wosterchestershistershire sauce 
Poppy seeds

Cut the long loaves of French bread in half, (half a loaf is one sandwich). Then split them so you have a top and a bottom...because you're going to put the spread on the inside of the top and bottom.
Then you make the spread. Make enough to cover the inside of both halves. In a bowl mix equal amounts of softened butter and dijon mustard, chopped onion, poppy seeds and a healthy dash of Woctersheartershire, mix that shit up good. Then you spread it on the insides of the bread top and bottom. On the bottom half, pile up the thin sliced ham, cover the ham pile with swiss cheese and put the top of the sandwich on.

Wrap it up in alum foil. Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Cook the sandwich for 20-25 minutes until the cheese is melted.

Enjoy with your favorite beer.

I am not responsible for violence if you fail make enough to feed everybody.

FYI--I usually make a bunch of them, like 4 loaves of french bread, 2 lbs of ham and get an assembly line going. Once you wrap them in aluminum foil, if you don't want to cook them right away, you can put them in the fridge and they'll still be great the next day. Don't let anybody eat one cold..ever.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 18, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Big Al's Killer Hot Ham & Swiss (It's called "Killer" because people are likely to kill each other over these hoagies.)
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


I made this hoagie or a version of it when you first posted it on here. It was friggin amazing! 

The last time, I threw a medium onion in the food processor with the other ingredients to make the sauce. Next time I'm going to caramelize the onions before I blend them into the sauce.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 19, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I made this hoagie or a version of it_* when you first posted it on here.*_ It was friggin amazing!



Sure sign of senility, I'm posting stuff I've already posted :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Sure sign of senility, I'm posting stuff I've already posted :wall::wall::wall:


I wouldn't say that. I just remember making it for the family when I was still in Colorado, they thought it was amazing!
Just brought back happy memories is all. Plus, now new members have no excuse for missing out on this sub.


----------



## metalmom (Jul 19, 2016)

Well back from my Sabbatical and scouring the net for the best apple crisp recipe. We are tired of cheesecakes. Anyone have a good recipe.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Sep 11, 2016)

Carnitas

Ingredients
3 lbs pork shoulder (or any other dark pork meat) cubed/chunked (around 1.5 inch cubes)
4 ounces lard
1 tbs salt
1/2 tsp salt
1 packet Sazon Goya (Corriander and Annatto)
chili powder (as much as your comfortable with)

1.) Cube pork and season with 1 tbs salt, chili powder, and Sazon Goya. Let sit for about 5 min
2.) Add lard to 4 qt pot and bring to medium high heat. You want at least 1/4 inch of lard covering the pot, you can add more lard to reach this level. In this case more is better.
3.)Add seasoned meat and stir. Add 1/2 tsp salt as it comes to a boil. (The meat is going to start to release liquid and steam, you want to cook away the resulting moisture.) When the liquid at bottom starts to clarify and look like melted oil, lower heat to medium.
4.) Fry meat in the remaining fat, stirring to make sure each piece is browned evenly.
5.) When you have a flaky light brown outside, spoon meat out and lay on paper towels.

(Try not toss the remaining pork lard out. Save remaining lard to make re-fried pinto or black beans. Also adds great flavor to Spanish rice)

     
*I sanitized my board and knife after cutting meat. Went with pork tacos with shredded cabbage, and sriracha on a corn tortilla. Didn't feel like making salsa from scratch.

(Also for those of you who like green and red chili, this is the basic prep for the meat. Spuds are usually thrown in after removing some of the lard (for beans) and cooked with the carnitas. Then green chili, garlic and onion are added. Or a red chilli sauce is added then pot is left to simmer on low.) I'll post direction for chilli when i have more time.


----------



## parallel (Dec 25, 2016)

There's a recipe for  Prime Rib with Garlic Herb Butter making the rounds on social media. I modified that recipe today for an addition to the usual Christmas feast fare. Instead of the oven method I did a reverse sear on the Big Green Egg... it was excellent.

Prep the rib roast as per the original recipe.
Set up charcoal cooker and for indirect cooking and bring to 225° at the grid
Place pan with "v" rack and roast in the grill
Add smoking wood if desired (I chose to go with none)
Cook at 225° until the internal temperature is about 115° then remove and allow to rest
Set up grill for direct cooking and bring the grill temperature is raised to at least 500°.
Place the roast on the grid and allow to sear for a minute or so before rolling it to get an unseared portion of the roast on the fire.
Check internal temperature after the first few minutes. Pull the roast when the internal temperature reaches 125°.
Tent with foil and allow to rest for 30 minutes. You should get a 10° rise in internal temp while the meat rest which would put it at the high end of the medium rare range.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 25, 2016)

As a proud American of Mexican descent, I apparently lost the fight in favor of the tamales this year.  We had ribs for Christmas eve, I was stuffed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2017)

Thought I would raise this thread from the dead.  Was looking for something simple and quick for dinner tonight, made this.

It was GOOD!

One-Pot Pasta


----------



## parallel (Dec 25, 2017)

Christmas Eve has become the more enjoyable part of the Season for me. Four years ago on Christmas my Dad passed away, so I simply make it through Christmas Day for the kids and my wife and any others who happen to be around. So now, we have a nice dinner with family on Christmas Eve as well. We open presents and tell stories while partaking in the eggnog, cookies and other treats of the season. It is nice.

Here is the main dish for this evening's dinner. Reverse seared prime rib cooked on the Big Green egg... yep it was good. No protection although it clearly needed it.


----------



## parallel (Dec 29, 2017)

I needed something simple yet tasty for the leftover prime rib (not much left)... Beef Stroganoff for the win!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 7, 2018)

Any of you ever try Yagyu beef?  I've got a buddy who is going to throw a dinner party and serve it.  He's amazing at what he can do for food, but obviously not going to pick up the tab for $100/steak.  Worth it?  Well of course it's not worth $100, but the company, beverages, and stories will.

A5 WAGYU : MARCH 19


----------



## compforce (Mar 8, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Any of you ever try Yagyu beef?  I've got a buddy who is going to throw a dinner party and serve it.  He's amazing at what he can do for food, but obviously not going to pick up the tab for $100/steak.  Worth it?  Well of course it's not worth $100, but the company, beverages, and stories will.
> 
> A5 WAGYU : MARCH 19



Yes, I have.  Actually, if it is prepared properly, it is worth every penny.  Do NOT cook it above rare or just barely into medium rare.  It's unlike other beef.  The fat will render at about 120 degrees. At 130 you've ruined the steak. It's very rich so small portions are the way to go.  It's about $100/pound for American Waygu (Yes, there is one herd here in the US that is a pure strain). A $100 meal featuring true Japanese Waygu is about right, but do NOT expect a cowboy sized steak for that.  There are only about 100 Waygu cows slaughtered per year, worldwide.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 9, 2018)

Mushroom Onion and Swiss burgers, High West Whiskey Double Rye, and some Black Flag for the background music.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 9, 2018)

I would have taken pictures of the finished product but god damn, the roommate and I pounded it away. Almost want to make more to be honest.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 9, 2018)

compforce said:


> Yes, I have.  Actually, if it is prepared properly, it is worth every penny.  Do NOT cook it above rare or just barely into medium rare.  It's unlike other beef.  The fat will render at about 120 degrees. At 130 you've ruined the steak. It's very rich so small portions are the way to go.  It's about $100/pound for American Waygu (Yes, there is one herd here in the US that is a pure strain). A $100 meal featuring true Japanese Waygu is about right, but do NOT expect a cowboy sized steak for that.  There are only about 100 Waygu cows slaughtered per year, worldwide.


Thanks for that....lookin' forward to a couple of weekends from now!


----------



## compforce (Mar 24, 2018)

Not your kids' sloppy joes...



Pineapple and jalapenos make it unique.  All fresh ingredients, everything from scratch, including the rolls and french fries, which take two days to do right.  I made 3-1/2 pounds of the filler.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 24, 2018)

compforce said:


> Not your kids' sloppy joes...
> 
> View attachment 21956
> 
> Pineapple and jalapenos make it unique.  All fresh ingredients, everything from scratch, including the rolls and french fries, which take two days to do right.  I made 3-1/2 pounds of the filler.



What time do you want me over?


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 24, 2018)

compforce said:


> Not your kids' sloppy joes...
> 
> View attachment 21956
> 
> Pineapple and jalapenos make it unique.  All fresh ingredients, everything from scratch, including the rolls and french fries, which take two days to do right.  I made 3-1/2 pounds of the filler.



Got a recipe?


----------



## compforce (Mar 25, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> Got a recipe?



This is a rough version, I do my recipes measured in grams so they are repeatable.  This will make about 8 large sloppy joes

3 lbs ground beef (80/20, use high quality beef)
1 medium onion 1/4" dice
1 large green bell pepper 1/4" dice
1 tomato 1/4" dice (~1/2 cup)
2 large jalapenos fine dice ~1/4 cup
1/2 cup pineapple fine dice
2 Tbsp Dark Brown Sugar
1 Tbsp yellow mustard
2 cups ketchup
2 Tbsp Tobasco or 1 Tbsp Siracha
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
Salt and Black pepper to taste
Olive Oil for sautee

In a large skillet  heat the pan, add olive oil and heat.  Sweat the onions, bell pepper and jalapenos until they turn translucent.  Add the ground beef and cook until browned. Drain the fat in a colander and return to pan.

Add all the other ingredients except the tomatoes and mix thoroughly.  Bring to a simmer for 15 minutes.  Add the tomatoes and continue simmering for another 15 minutes.  Season to taste and serve on toasted hamburger buns.

Tips:
Season at each step.  If you wait until the end, it'll be fine, but the flavor doesn't develop the same
When you sautee onions and peppers, always start with the peppers, they take longer to soften than onions.
This is like marinara and chili, if you cook it one day, refrigerate overnight and reheat, the flavors meld making it better


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 25, 2018)

compforce said:


> This is a rough version, I do my recipes measured in grams so they are repeatable.  This will make about 8 large sloppy joes
> 
> 3 lbs ground beef (80/20, use high quality beef)
> 1 medium onion 1/4" dice
> ...



Thanks!  I'll have to try these this week but maybe with some venison.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2018)

compforce said:


> Yes, I have.  Actually, if it is prepared properly, it is worth every penny.  Do NOT cook it above rare or just barely into medium rare.  It's unlike other beef.  The fat will render at about 120 degrees. At 130 you've ruined the steak. It's very rich so small portions are the way to go.  It's about $100/pound for American Waygu (Yes, there is one herd here in the US that is a pure strain). A $100 meal featuring true Japanese Waygu is about right, but do NOT expect a cowboy sized steak for that.  There are only about 100 Waygu cows slaughtered per year, worldwide.



Re: Waygu 

It's game on, Saturday after Easter.  14oz ribeye was the smallest cuts we could get; all of the 'cheaper' stuff was scarfed up within minutes after the site went online.  Fortunate the the dude doing the cooking is fantastic!


----------



## compforce (Mar 25, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Re: Waygu
> 
> It's game on, Saturday after Easter.  14oz ribeye was the smallest cuts we could get; all of the 'cheaper' stuff was scarfed up within minutes after the site went online.  Fortunate the the dude doing the cooking is fantastic!



You should have plenty in a doggie bag.  Waygu is so heavily marbled it is like eating a stick of delicious butter.  I love a thick steak and could only eat about 8 oz at one time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 25, 2018)

compforce said:


> You should have plenty in a doggie bag.  Waygu is so heavily marbled it is like eating a stick of delicious butter.  I love a thick steak and could only eat about 8 oz at one time.


Pics to follow.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 6, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Re: Waygu
> 
> It's game on, Saturday after Easter.  14oz ribeye was the smallest cuts we could get; all of the 'cheaper' stuff was scarfed up within minutes after the site went online.  Fortunate the the dude doing the cooking is fantastic!


Saturday evening.  I'll send pics of what a $150 steak looks like!!!


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Saturday evening.  I'll send pics of what a $150 steak looks like!!!


It better look like a hooker


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 7, 2018)

$900 worth of beef....


----------



## SaintKP (Apr 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> $900 worth of beef....
> View attachment 22123View attachment 22124



Jesus, it's like there is zero muscle in there.


----------



## compforce (Apr 7, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Jesus, it's like there is zero muscle in there.



and that fat (marbling) will literally melt from body heat when you pick it up


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 7, 2018)

compforce said:


> and that fat (marbling) will literally melt from body heat when you pick it up


Yep.  We are finding that.  Cannot wait til later tonight!


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 7, 2018)

Just a little comfort food.


----------



## compforce (Apr 7, 2018)

so how do you get it to stay in the pot when your stove is hung on the wall like that?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 7, 2018)

compforce said:


> so how do you get it to stay in the pot when your stove is hung on the wall like that?



Super glue.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> $900 worth of beef....
> View attachment 22123View attachment 22124



It was good, but maybe too rich and naturally greasy. 

I am glad I tried it, I don’t know that I would spend that kind of money again. 

The flavor was interesting, It’s  like nothing I’ve  ever had before and the steak literally melted in your mouth. 

We may do this again next year, but instead of having a full portion, cut one steak into 3 or 4 portions.  With everything else we ate throughout the day it would be just enough.


----------



## compforce (Apr 8, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> It was good, but maybe too rich and naturally greasy.
> 
> I am glad I tried it, I don’t know that I would spend that kind of money again.
> 
> ...



It sounds like your portions were too big.  Typically waygu is served in very small 3-4 oz portions for an entree.  It shouldn't be greasy, rich yes, greasy no.  It has a different flavor from other steak.  Typically it is like eating a stick of steak flavored butter.  Bigger portions like you have in the pic would be on the very edge of palatability.  It's a very rare person that would enjoy a 12 oz waygu steak, especially a cut like ribeye.  You'll enjoy it more next year if you cut it into 4 portions.  Quite often it will be served as a carpaccio.  Raw thin slices, sometimes with a warming source like a hot stone for someone to cook to taste at the table.  Because the fat melts at body temperature, the raw steak will literally dissolve in your mouth.

If you are going with a bigger cut, say 6 oz, go for the tenderloin.  There is much less (but still plenty) of fat in the tenderloin.

I'd have warned you about the sizes, but thought you were having it served at a restaurant where they were preparing it.

Side note:  That steak is overcooked for waygu, the small end of the steak should look like the top end and the top end should look like the main muscle.  You can tell it's over because on the outside edge (left in the pic) the protein is seized.


----------



## compforce (Apr 8, 2018)

Woke up and felt like waffles this morning.  Wish I had thought about it last night so I could do the real version which use yeast and require rising...  Anyhow, I give you Blueberry Waffles from scratch in under 30 minutes...



I have a spare if anyone wants it...  Seriously though, if you make a big batch of waffles, you can freeze them and throw them in the toaster throughout the month (on bagel setting if your toaster has it).



Recipe - Makes one test waffle and 3 full 10" Belgian Waffles

1 cup berries of any type
2 cups flour, sifted
2 large eggs, separated (for you Rangers, that means separate the whites and yolks, not go looking for divorced eggs)
1 Tbsp sugar
3 tsp baking powder
1-1/2 cups milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup melted butter

Butter and syrup to taste

Directions:
Heat the waffle iron (duh!)
beat the egg whites until stiff, set aside
sift together the dry ingredients in a large bowl
beat or whisk to mix the egg yolks and milk
add melted butter to dry ingredients and mix to cool it
add milk and yolk mixture slowly while stirring
fold in the berries
fold in the egg whites

Spray the waffle iron with Pam baking spray (vanilla) once every two waffles

tips: 
Do a test waffle to make sure that the iron is hot enough.  Just put enough on the iron in the center so that the four quadrants will each have a section that is a full height.  When you plate your first waffle, put the test waffle in the center and set the full one on top.  It makes your waffles look extra fluffy.

Resist the temptation to add the melted butter to the milk and yolks.  Unless you temper the eggs, you will end up with scrambled eggs in your waffle, not as good as it sounds...


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 8, 2018)

Come to Cincinnati and I will get you a good Steak. For $100 I can get you drunk and get you one of the best steaks you have ever eaten.


----------



## compforce (Apr 8, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Come to Tampa with your C-note and we'll hit Bern's Steakhouse on Howard.


 and buy a baked potato


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 8, 2018)

Cottage cheese pancakes -
Freeking heaven.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 8, 2018)

compforce said:


> and buy a baked potato



SS members don't pay when I'm in the room.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 8, 2018)

So tonight's fare was bacon wrapped roat boneless leg of lamb, it turned out pretty good actually.  Steamed green beans and mushrooms and smashed red potatoes with some herb bread.  We have leftovers for the next month.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 9, 2018)

Forget Bern's Steakhouse. Mrs O sez it's for anniversary couples, newlyweds and same-sex marriage proposals. Bad suggestion on my part. Only manly steakhouses for me, where you knock the horns off the cow right at the table.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2018)

What to do in a snowstorm?  Scratch spagatti sauce and meatballs of course!

*Let the garlic soak and the onions simmer....*


*Add a little of this and that....*


*Start the meatballs....*


*That looks to be about the right size....*


*A nice sear before soaking in the sauce...*


*Bye-bye meatballs....see you in a few hours!*


*Time to taste test yet?*


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 14, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah omg that looks good.  What's the wine?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> @Ooh-Rah omg that looks good.  What's the wine?


About a 1/3 of a cup into the sauce, a couple splasesn into the meatballs, and the rest into me as I cook!


----------



## Gunz (Apr 14, 2018)

You need some Italian sausage in with those meatballs.

Otherwise, it's an abortion, Michael, an abortion.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 14, 2018)

Hahhahaha @Ooh-Rah that is the same exact wine that got me carded at Fiore's the other night.  I really enjoy that wine.  Great with meatballs, Italian sausage ( am looking at you @Ocoka ;) ) and pizza!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> You need some Italian sausage in with those meatballs.



Agreed, and they are in there!  Forgot to take a pic after browning them and putting them into the pot. 

Heat is off. Sauce is covered and sitting on stove top for a few hours to ‘meld’. 

Warming everything back up about 30 minutes before dinner tonight and will post final pics. 

To add - I also brown a couple of thin bone-in chop and put in sauce before I make the meatballs. Adds a nice flavor.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> You need some Italian sausage in with those meatballs.
> 
> Otherwise, it's an abortion, Michael, an abortion.


Garlic bread, meatballs, and sausage are served!


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 14, 2018)

I can't believe I just liked a Vikings fan Italian dinner pictures. Damn you @Ooh-Rah


----------



## x SF med (Apr 15, 2018)

@Ooh-Rah ....  a fair wine, not great, but fair... you need to try some of the wines from Efeste we haven't found a bad one in their arsenal and have a "few" cases tucked away..


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 15, 2018)

x SF med said:


> @Ooh-Rah ....  a fair wine, not great, but fair... you need to try some of the wines from Efeste we haven't found a bad one in their arsenal and have a "few" cases tucked away..


Hey it's cheap AND gets you carded!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 19, 2018)

Boys loved their triple decker Colby Cheese grilled sandwiches on Texas toast!


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 20, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Boys loved their triple decker Colby Cheese grilled sandwiches on Texas toast!
> 
> View attachment 22298



Like is for the soup unless you Viking heathen used Wisconsin produced cheese. You know, the best cheese.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 20, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> Wisconsin produced cheese. You know, the best cheese.



Wisconsin Colby, my boy.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 24, 2018)

@Muppet since it's Tuesday... Just a little slow cooker carnitas.  This one is for the midget.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 24, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> @Muppet since it's Tuesday... Just a little slow cooker carnitas.  This one is for the midget.
> 
> View attachment 22334



Sweet Jesus! Lucky midget!


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 24, 2018)

Muppet said:


> Sweet Jesus! Lucky midget!



She earned it, helped make the guacamole but to be fair she "tested" more than I think we made.  lol


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 5, 2018)

Time for another IV of caffeine.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 29, 2018)

So I wanted something a little different for the chicken (again) that I am going to grill this afternoon.  Found this recipe for peanut sauce on the interwebs and tweaked it just a little.  I don't happen to have fresh ginger so I used fresh granulated ginger and I used minced garlic packed in olive oil.  No soy sauce?  No problem.  I used teriyaki instead. I also did not feel like dicking around with the blender.  Just stirred with a spatula  until smooth.

 Mr. Chop was inquiring from the living room wtf I was making.  I told him it is a surprise.  He came out to the kitchen to sample.  "That shit's fire, I can't wait to try it on the chicken".  Then he took some to dip nacho chips as an appetizer.    Lucky I doubled the amounts.

In any case this is the the recipe that I started with.  

*Ingredients*


1 1" piece ginger, peeled
1 small garlic clove
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter (like Once Again or Jif)
2 tablespoons reduced-sodium soy sauce
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
1 teaspoon (packed) light brown sugar
1/4 -1/2 teaspoons crushed red pepper flakes


*Preparation*


With motor running, drop ginger and garlic clove into a blender and blend until finely chopped. Add peanut butter, soy sauce, lime juice, brown sugar, red pepper flakes, and 1/3 cup water and blend, adding more water by tablespoonfuls if needed to thin, until smooth. DO AHEAD: _Peanut sauce can be made 3 days ahead. Transfer to a small bowl, cover, and chill. Bring to room temperature before using._


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 29, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> So I wanted something a little different for the chicken (again) that I am going to grill this afternoon.  Found this recipe for peanut sauce on the interwebs and tweaked it just a little.  I don't happen to have fresh ginger so I used fresh granulated ginger and I used minced garlic packed in olive oil.  No soy sauce?  No problem.  I used teriyaki instead. I also did not feel like dicking around with the blender.  Just stirred with a spatula  until smooth.
> 
> Mr. Chop was inquiring from the living room wtf I was making.  I told him it is a surprise.  He came out to the kitchen to sample.  "That shit's fire, I can't wait to try it on the chicken".  Then he took some to dip nacho chips as an appetizer.    Lucky I doubled the amounts.
> 
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen......


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 29, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen......


What?  Mr. Chop stealing dinner stuff before dinner?


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 29, 2018)

It looks disgusting but appearances are deceiving.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 29, 2018)

Eeeeuuuuuwwww. It looks like what came out of me after about 8 Yeagermeister shooters on top of beer and Dewars on an open drawbridge between Treasure Island and Madeira Beach when I got vertigo and opened the car door and puked...and the people in the cars behind me applauded.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 31, 2018)

Dont knock it until you try it.  The guys concocted a "pad thai" burger with that stuff, cilantro and sprouts.  (yes they put sprouts on it.


----------



## compforce (Jan 23, 2019)

So I've been wanting a good Cuban sandwich for a while now.  Atlanta doesn't have anything like what we had down in Ybor City in Tampa so...

Take a boneless pork shoulder.  If you can't find shoulder, a loin will work as well.  coat it in kosher salt, black pepper, sprinkle on some cumin and oregano.  If you can't smell the cumin you didn't use enough.  Tie it up with kitchen twine so it doesn't fall apart on you.
Put it in an Instant Pot with some olive oil on the bottom
enough orange juice to go halfway up the pork.  Use regular oranges, not the sweet varieties
enough lime juice to get to 3/4 up the pork (the orange to lime juice ratio should be 3:1)
slice an onion and throw it around the sides
two tablespoons of minced garlic or 4 cloves into the juice
about a tsp of dried red peppers (the kind you use on pizza) into the juice.
add enough chicken stock to cover the roast.
Cover it and use the meat/stew setting on high for 25 minutes per pound of pork.  You need the internal temperature to get to 145, but you can't measure it in a pressure cooker without releasing the pressure.  Err on the side of safety  The pork should be extremely tender when you stick a fork in it, almost to the point of falling apart.

Once the pork finishes cooking, vent the pressure and uncover the pot.  Let the pork cool a bit while sitting in the juices.

the rest is easy...
layers in a Cuban are:
bread bottom - use Cuban bread...duh!
swiss cheese
ham (deli ham is acceptable)
salt and pepper
pork
bread and butter pickles
swiss cheese
Dijon mustard
bread top

When you're assembling it, it should look like this:


Stick it together


Cut it into portions


Brush both sides of the roll with melted butter
If you have a Sandwich press, use it to flatten and grill the Cuban  (400 degrees on top and bottom is perfect)
If you don't have a sandwich press, you can use a grill pan or a skillet for the bottom side
Take a brick and wrap it in foil
Take another pan and set on top of the sandwich while grilling the bottom.  Put the brick in the top pan
Press down,  you want the Cuban to come out nice and flat...  The outside should be crispy and the inside a bit on the chewy side.


Enjoy!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 23, 2019)

I fucking love a good Cubano. I've used a similar recipe except with rum and without the peppers- I might have to try the peppers soon. Also, I leave it to marinade for a day or two.


----------



## compforce (Jan 23, 2019)

SpitfireV said:


> I fucking love a good Cubano. I've used a similar recipe except with rum and without the peppers- I might have to try the peppers soon. Also, I leave it to marinade for a day or two.



The pressure cooker makes the marinade unnecessary, just throw it in the pot, you won't tell the difference and you'll save yourself a couple of days of waiting.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 23, 2019)

compforce said:


> The pressure cooker makes the marinade unnecessary, just throw it in the pot, you won't tell the difference and you'll save yourself a couple of days of waiting.



Interesting! I do a lot of cooking but I've never used a pressure cooker; they're not really that popular here. I might look into one in a few months.


----------



## compforce (Jan 23, 2019)

get an instant pot.  They are relatively cheap, but they are a hell of a lot easier to use (and safer) than the stovetop type.  Once you start cooking in a pressure cooker, the crock pot will only be used for dip at parties.

https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_7?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=instant+pot


----------



## CQB (Feb 27, 2019)

Cassoulet; start boiling the haricots with a clove studded onion


----------



## CQB (Feb 27, 2019)

A day before, marinate the meat in white wine: beef (or scotch fillet), pork skin rolled with a garlic & parsley mix & bouquet Garni of thyme & parsley stalks.
Prepare Maryland cuts of duck & prep in a confit of duck fat also the day before. (No pic of the confit as it’s not too interesting).


----------



## CQB (Feb 27, 2019)

Behold! Scotch fillet, the duck & saucisse de Toulouse ready to be added to the beans which now are happily in a mix of tomato purée along with onion & a couple of carrots.


----------



## CQB (Feb 27, 2019)

That’s the quick 5, but it does take a while. Pix below are the entire barnyard before going into the oven & before being topped with a cup of breadcrumbs. The last pic is the dish on the table. There’s a wee bit of renegade pork belly in there as well.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 27, 2019)

CQB said:


> A day before, marinate the meat in white wine: beef (or scotch fillet), pork skin rolled with a garlic & parsley mix & bouquet Garni of thyme & parsley stalks.
> Prepare Maryland cuts of duck & prep in a confit of duck fat also the day before. (No pic of the confit as it’s not too interesting).
> View attachment 26638


White wine?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 27, 2019)

So...since we've moved, we're going to bring some romance back.  Try to do a date night inside where we cook...thinking Capons and Brandy.


----------



## CQB (Feb 27, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> White wine?


Yes, it turned out quite well, the pork belly tasted great. I’ve made one before with beef & can’t remember if I marinated with red.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 16, 2019)

Pasqual...I love this guy. His meatballs, unbelievable...


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 16, 2019)

Anyone have some recipes they swear by with for nuking a cold/flu? I'm not kidding this needs to treat what I have like Sherman's March to The Sea treated Georgia.

The only stipulation is that I only have an instant pot to really cook with as my stove is out of commission currently.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 16, 2019)

You need a Hot Toddy or some Chicken soup or a combo of both!!!!!


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 16, 2019)

@SpongeBob*24  you convinced me, I dont have a hot toddy but making some chicken noodle.

Step 1: Get the mirepoix ready, here I did a "rustic" chop (read lazy) and play some accompanying music. Also drink Sprite and Alka Seltzer and wonder why God is punishing you with the secret 11th plague.







Side note I'm open to knife suggestions, while cheap my $10 one from Walmart is wearing out its use.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 16, 2019)

Step 2: after sauteing the veggies, put in your water and chicken breast as well as seasonings. I didn't use any bouillon partly because I didn't have any and cooking everything from the the start together should make a pretty nice stock as is. While I went a little unorthodox and put in some cayenne and powdered ginger, I wanted a little more oomph to mine. I still put in the classic celery seed, garlic powder and black pepper. I'll season more as it cooks if it needs it.

Now I get to wait forever.


----------



## Cookie_ (Mar 16, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> Side note I'm open to knife suggestions, while cheap my $10 one from Walmart is wearing out its use.



If you don't mind spending around $50-$80 for a good knife, I'd recommend picking up a cheaper Wusthof chef's knife or a Dalstrong Santoku (I use both at work).
If you want something cheaper, Zuhn Rikon makes decent knives for around $20-$30.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't have pictures of the finished product but it smells very good, I added a lot of egg noodles (any other noodle is sacrilege) and had to re-season the broth a little more, it was good but the spices I added dulled down with the pressure cooking. Was pretty amazing how the chicken was literally falling apart as I pulled it out even the cartilage had started to cook down yet the chicken was still incredibly juicy and tender. All in all I'm thoroughly impressed with the instant pot. 

I just wish I had some nice thick bread to go with it. Now time to eat a bowl and load up on a ton of nyquil and pass out. Thanks @SpongeBob @Cookie_


----------



## x SF med (Mar 17, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> Side note I'm open to knife suggestions, while cheap my $10 one from Walmart is wearing out its use.



learn how to sharpen that knife, and quit putting it in the friggin dishwasher.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 12, 2019)

Sorry no pics, but if you are looking for *quick and easy Spare Ribs 101*.... here you go.

I was on a timeframe today so did not have time to play around with rubs, or basting, or all that other stuff.  Was shocked at how good they were and the response from family:

- Remove the membrane from the spareribs.  I typically use those blue disposable shop towels to grip it.

- Trim the fat as best you can from both sides.

- Generously salt and pepper both sides (I used sea-salt and coarse pepper)

- Wrap in foil (Covered) and set onto a broiling pan 

- Cook in oven at 275 for 3 hours. 

- After 3 hours remove and open foil. (There will be juice run off).  Brush on a liberal amount of your favorite BBQ sauce.  We use Famous Dave's Sweet and Sassy.  Put back into oven at 400 degrees (uncovered) for about 10 minutes to let sauce sear into meat.

-  A this point cook your corn or whatever quick sides you need to put together.

- Pull ribs from oven after 10 minutes and let sit for 10 minutes.  I typically put a foil tent over them.

- After 10 minutes, move to a cutting board and cut into individual bones.

- Serve and enjoy....literally falling off the bones.  I still cannot believe how good there were for such an uncomplicated recipe.

You are welcome....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 12, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sorry no pics, but if you are looking for *quick and easy Spare Ribs 101*.... here you go.
> 
> I was on a timeframe today so did not have time to play around with rubs, or basting, or all that other stuff.  Was shocked at how good they were and the response from family:
> 
> ...



I'll teach you how to south Texas barbeque later...its mamma's day.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 12, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I'll teach you how to south Texas barbeque later...its mamma's day.


I look forward to it!


----------



## MikeDelta (May 13, 2019)

Simple and delicious dish:

Put a half chicken in a deep pan, smother it in a couple cans of Campbell’s Mushroom Soup and simmer till the chicken is nicely cooked and tender. Then boil a pot of egg noodles, strain and pour that mushroom soup and chicken over em. Put some cracked black pepper over it and enjoy.

I used to make this when I was a kid, it’s heavenly as I remember it.


----------



## Muppet (May 27, 2019)

Maria, my Puerto Rican queen made me chicken cutlets, rice and Spanish sausage and rellenos de papa (stuffed potato balls with meat) for dinner at work since stores are closed. It's made with love...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 27, 2019)

Muppet said:


> View attachment 28023
> 
> Maria, my Puerto Rican queen made me chicken cutlets, rice and Spanish sausage and rellenos de papa (stuffed potato balls with meat) for dinner at work since stores are closed. It's made with love...


That looks tasty! What type of meat filling was in the rellenos?


----------



## Muppet (May 27, 2019)

R.Caerbannog said:


> That looks tasty! What type of meat filling was in the rellenos?



Seasoned beef and pork. Typical PR seasoning, sofrito as a base, garlic, sazon. Maria guards her sofrito recipe that she learned from her mom, her mom from her mom, a pinch here and there. Oh, a little cheese.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 27, 2019)

Muppet said:


> Seasoned beef and pork. Typical PR seasoning, sofrito as a base, garlic, sazon. Maria guards her sofrito recipe that she learned from her mom, her mom from her mom, a pinch here and there. Oh, a little cheese.


Ah man, that must have been super good! Hell yeah dude, happy for you. Cheers to you guys.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 28, 2019)

Made some pulled pork over the weekend.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 27, 2020)

Random cooking tip:

I’ve found that keeping a box of blue disposable “shop towels” in the kitchen is the way to go when it comes to wiping down cast iron pans.  Unlike regular paper towels, shop towels do not leave any type of lint residue.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 22, 2020)

I think this is how you do food porn. 1st pic is basically same view as the morning snow pic on the Random Pics thread.

That's a pound of noodles, 2.25 pounds of meats, and almost 2 pounds of various cheeses.  A little wine (a lot?), tomatoes of various sorts, onion, shallots, garlic, oregano, basil, parsley, ground pepper.  We've been tweaking this recipe on a piece of paper for over a decade.  Tonight is the first time it's going electronic because we think we finally like it.  That is... if the glass of wine I'm finally drinking doesn't make a hash of the typing.  

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 22, 2020)

AWP said:


> Just to add...
> 
> When this about 20 pages or so, some type of natural stopping point, we'll close it and start another. In a few days I'll take all of the old food threads and merge them into some form of archive. The intent is to keep them around in some semi-managable form. As it stands, they are all over the place and we're looking to order them for the purposes of housekeeping and future use (so we don't delete them)
> 
> Cheers!


This is way over 20 pages.  Maybe we can start a new one with linkies to this one?  Maybe start it with my post just above?

LL


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 22, 2020)

@LibraryLady  that description is making me go get 2nd dinner.  What's your masterpiece called?

Side note @parallel wheres the green egg?  I miss your adventures!!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 22, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> @LibraryLady  that description is making me go get 2nd dinner.  What's your masterpiece called?


Lasagna ala LL & the Troll?

I don't know.

LL

ETA - Finished baking and resting before nomming.  Please excuse the black kitchen ugliness.  We will be remodeling, probably next summer.


----------



## parallel (Mar 22, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> @LibraryLady  that description is making me go get 2nd dinner.  What's your masterpiece called?
> 
> Side note @parallel wheres the green egg?  I miss your adventures!!!


I'm still cooking 2 - 4 nights a week on the BGE. I don't really post much because it's been a while since I've tried a new recipe or technique. I did take some photos of the baby back ribs I smoked on a week night BEFORE the COVID-19 mess. 





I also took a photo of one of the pork tenderloins that I grilled last week under lock down.



Geez... I just can't figure out why my pants are getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 22, 2020)

Gravy on rice...that's very Navy.  Once ate at a Navy Chow hall for two weeks and they did that all the time.  I might need to start doing that again.


----------



## parallel (Mar 22, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Gravy on rice...that's very Navy.  Once at a Navy Chow hall for two weeks and they did that all the time.  I might need to start doing that again.


Yeah, that's one of favorite things... pork with pork gravy over rice.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 28, 2020)

2in thick bone-in New Yorks done in the oven


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 28, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> 2in thick bone-in New Yorks done in the oven


Who's the lucky person for the second one? You better not say the cat!  

LL


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 28, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> Who's the lucky person for the second one? You better not say the cat!
> 
> LL


My roommate. He’s flipping the house while I’ve lived downstairs since October. Sometimes I help with the construction, sometimes I help by cooking.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Keto banana bread. Quarantine edition.

Recipe: Almond Flour Banana Bread - Paleo with Keto Option


----------



## Grunt (Mar 29, 2020)

@Viper1, Brother...that looks exquisite....


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Keto chocolate chip cookies. 

Recipe: Keto Chocolate Chip Cookies, Soft & Chewy | Healthy Recipes Blog

Pro tip: follow the recipe and flatten the cookies. You’ll be able to see the golden brown color as they bake. I neglected that so I overlooked them. Still tasty with coffee.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Pork tenderloin. Inexpensive. Seasoned with dried onions, salt, pepper, cumin, sesame seeds, dash of chili powder, garlic powder, dash of cinnamon. (I didn’t have coriander so I made it up) 

Seared on stovetop then finished in the oven. 

Recipe: Pork Tenderloin Recipe (Roasted Pork Tenderloin) - NatashasKitchen.com


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Grunt said:


> @Viper1, Brother...that looks exquisite....



Thanks! I’m new to baking. Fun times :)


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 5, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> Thanks! I’m new to baking. Fun times :)


Why all the keto stuff? Can't find wheat flour?

LL


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 6, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> Why all the keto stuff? Can't find wheat flour?
> 
> LL


Doing keto for about the next six months or so.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 6, 2020)

keto friendly


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 6, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> Doing keto for about the next six months or so.


Been doing keto since August. If you want I can send you some recipes. I stay below 30 carbs a day


----------



## Grunt (Apr 6, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> keto friendly



Hahahaha...my wife and I do that all the time. She uses mayonnaise and I do the mustard. We also do the lettuce wraps like that as well. We call them "roll-ups."


----------



## Grunt (Apr 6, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Been doing keto since August. If you want I can send you some recipes. I stay below 30 carbs a day



I'll take some of those recipes. I was just diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Been doing keto since August. If you want I can send you some recipes. I stay below 30 carbs a day


Send it! 

Nothing like homemade Cajun seasoning on grass fed NY steaks from local butcher, inspired from a steakhouse dinner with @Gunz last year. 

5 mins a side was medium rare, grill at 500. 
Cajun mix recipe: CAJUN SEASONING -The Southern Lady Cooks - Make Your Own


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 6, 2020)

Grunt said:


> I'll take some of those recipes. I was just diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes.


Pm sent call me


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 6, 2020)

Really good and kids love them...no bread crumbs


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 6, 2020)

Just had a great conversation with Grunt. If anyone is Type 2 send me your phone number if you want to talk. I reversed my Type 2 in 3 months with diet. I had an A1C of 13.7.....I dropped it to 5.5. From what I have read, the biggest underlying cause with this virus and death is Diabetes. Be safe my friends.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 6, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Just had a great conversation with Grunt. If anyone is Type 2 send me your phone number if you want to talk. I reversed my Type 2 in 3 months with diet. I had an A1C of 13.7.....I dropped it to 5.5. From what I have read, the biggest underlying cause with this virus and death is Diabetes. Be safe my friends.


How much weight did you lose?

LL


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 6, 2020)

LibraryLady said:


> How much weight did you lose?
> 
> LL


30 lbs in one month, gained 8 back. Mid 220’s I think is my standard weight. Drop to 212 felt like shit.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 6, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Just had a great conversation with Grunt. If anyone is Type 2 send me your phone number if you want to talk. I reversed my Type 2 in 3 months with diet. I had an A1C of 13.7.....I dropped it to 5.5. From what I have read, the biggest underlying cause with this virus and death is Diabetes. Be safe my friends.



Great conversation my Brother! Thanks for all of the information. I am scheduled for another blood test in three weeks if they are still doing routine work. I'll let you know the new A1C.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 6, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> 30 lbs in one month, gained 8 back. Mid 220’s I think is my standard weight. Drop to 212 felt like shit.



You at 212 is emaciated...  you're like 9 feet tall, if you slouch.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 7, 2020)

One of my favorite soups now.
Roasted Cauliflower Soup

Edit to add. I add at least a tablespoon of hot pepper flakes.


----------



## parallel (Apr 12, 2020)

Not for dinner so much as an appetizer. Easter dinner consisted of the usual dishes. This cedar plank salmon fillet with garlic rosemary butter cooked on the big green Egg was a hit.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 14, 2020)

All I made for Easter was pan seared loin lamb chops, fresh steamed brussels sprouts and garlic rice with mushrooms....


----------



## parallel (Apr 16, 2020)

We typically have ribeye steaks grilled on the BGE at least once a week. This was the latest; nothing special... it's good, but not special.



Leftover ribeye steak sliced thin and sauteed with onions and white queso, topped with melty pepper jack and served on a toasted croissant. Lunch was AWESOME! Now that was special... simple, but special. ;)


----------



## parallel (Apr 16, 2020)

I found a couple of pics of a dish I made a while back. When i found and named the files I thought it was chicken cordon bleu, but now that I can see the photo better, I see that it was chicken Florentine (Spinach and Artichoke Stuffed Chicken).


----------



## Andoni (Apr 16, 2020)

The Food Thread inspired me, and I made a cheeseburger this afternoon. I put it on an onion roll. The patty was from from Publix and had bacon and cheddar in it, and I cooked it in a frying pan. I used up vegetables, and ate it off the cutting board because I had a feeling it was going to all fall apart. It did. It started falling apart between the pan and the bun. But it tasted good, I learned a new thing, and I'm not hungry. Next time I'm going to make the patty myself and see if it falls apart, too.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 16, 2020)

Made this tonight for my wife.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 16, 2020)

Had a comment, but not going to be drawn in by PB.


----------



## parallel (Apr 17, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Had a comment, but not going to be drawn in by PB.


LOL... you were fixing to say that she must be used to wanting something more... ahhh... filling?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 17, 2020)

parallel said:


> LOL... you were fixing to say that she must be used to wanting something more... ahhh... filling?



Just because PB is a giant, doesn't mean everything is proportional.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Made this tonight for my wife.
> View attachment 33300



I don't know whether to love or hate this post....   but I will start planning your funeral, if you really put that down in front of Mrs PB, you are a dead man.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 17, 2020)

x SF med said:


> I don't know whether to love or hate this post....   but I will start planning your funeral, if you really put that down in front of Mrs PB, you are a dead man.


Made my daughter do, I am not stupid. I stay out of crutch range.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Apr 17, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Made this tonight for my wife.
> View attachment 33300


It's as if millions of pasta lovers cried out in agony and were suddenly silenced.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Keto lemon pound cake for after dinner
Recipe:Keto lemon pound cake - paleo + gluten free - Sweetashoney


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I’ve found that keeping a box of blue disposable “shop towels” in the kitchen is the way to go when it comes to wiping down cast iron pans.  Unlike regular paper towels, shop towels do not leave any type of lint residue.


One more random tip regarding Cast Iron.

With the snow gone and the gas grill out, it is time for me to season my cast iron pans again.  I do it a few times a year on the grill so I can get them HOT, oiled and smoky without stinking up the house.


----------



## Andoni (Apr 28, 2020)

I made meatballs and mushrooms. I used to actually cook, however, this is not that. The meatballs I bought prepared, and baked. For the mushrooms, I used olive oil, salt and pepper and baked at 375 for the last 10 minutes with the meatballs. It looks like this meal is halfway prepared, but I'm going to eat it like this with a fork because, why not.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 29, 2020)

The lady made a blackberry galette tonight. Since I’m on keto, she made the crust with almond flour, paleo flour and used granulated sweetener (Swerve). Her baking skills on are point.
Recipe: Blueberry Galette (Gluten Free + Paleo) • Bakerita


----------



## parallel (May 1, 2020)

We had been trying to keep our favorite local Chinese restaurant open by ordering often and encouraging others to do the same. They ended up closing "until further notice" anyway. Sooooo....

Better Than Takeout General Tso Chicken to the rescue. My kids LOVE this, even when I use more peppers than it calls for.
















I used all but a small amount of our black vinegar though... about to go order more.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 2, 2020)

parallel said:


> black vinegar


? Tell me more?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 2, 2020)

*It's grilling season!!!!*


----------



## Grunt (May 2, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *It's grilling season!!!!*



Very nice work, Brother.

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 2, 2020)

Grunt said:


> Very nice work, Brother.
> 
> Very nice indeed!


Thank you.

I did ‘reverse sear’ on these. 
 225 in the over until 100 degrees in center (about 45 minutes)

then 2 minutes a side for the sear and grill marks.

no need to rest.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 2, 2020)

Andoni said:


> I made meatballs and mushrooms. I used to actually cook, however, this is not that. The meatballs I bought prepared, and baked. For the mushrooms, I used olive oil, salt and pepper and baked at 375 for the last 10 minutes with the meatballs. It looks like this meal is halfway prepared, but I'm going to eat it like this with a fork because, why not. View attachment 33583


Cook what else you got to do


----------



## medicchick (May 2, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 33680
> 
> View attachment 33683
> 
> ...


Yes it is...


----------



## Andoni (May 2, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Cook what else you got to do



A whole lot of nothing so cooking it is.


----------



## parallel (May 3, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ? Tell me more?


The key to many Chinese dishes is a good black vinegar, which is One of the "four famous vinegars of China". I use Soeos Chinkiang Vinegar, Chinese Black Vinegar, Zhenjiang Vinegar which is both high quality and surprisingly affordable. It is a MUST have for us.

Here is a description and a breakdown of how it's made:


> Chinkiang vinegar (Zhenjiang vinegar, 镇江香醋) is a type of Chinese black vinegar. It is made from various grains and is aged until the color turns dark brown or inky black. Rich, pungent, and tart flavor, sometimes with a hint of sweetness. It has a fermented malty taste and woody character that distinguish it from the light colored and fruity rice vinegar. It has a fermented malty taste and woody character that distinguish it from the light colored and fruity rice vinegar.


----------



## Viper1 (May 3, 2020)

Hot dish. 

Layer bottom with cut up keto bread (last version had tater tots), cut up lunch meat and leftover ground beef, mixture of six eggs with a cup of milk and cup of cream. Cook covered for 25 mins, then uncovered with 20-30.


----------



## parallel (May 3, 2020)

We took the easy way out for dinner today and made a double batch of crockpot chicken and gravy. Add some mashed potatoes, a toasted croissant, and some veggies and... YUM!


----------



## Grunt (May 3, 2020)

This thread has been vicious in the last couple of days.

Beautiful food being prepared out there....


----------



## parallel (May 3, 2020)

Grunt said:


> This thread has been vicious in the last couple of days.
> 
> Beautiful food being prepared out there....


Yeah man, I hear that. For those downrange... it might be a good idea to skip these post until you get back.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 5, 2020)

On another hand, nothing works as quite that strong motivation to come back from places safe and well as a good awaiting hot meal home, and posted up ideas save exhausted working people decision fatique of what to make, now, if having to cook it themselves. ;)


----------



## Viper1 (May 5, 2020)

Insta-pot rump roast. If you have 2.5 pounds set for 25 mins and check temp once done. I set mine for 35 mins. Asparagus and Parmesan as the side.
Local butcher shop for the win.

Instant Pot BBQ Rump Roast - My Own Meal Plan


----------



## Grunt (May 5, 2020)

@Viper1, Brother, I could eat asparagus like that everyday of my life. 

By the way, the pot roast looks awesome as well!


----------



## Viper1 (May 5, 2020)

Grunt said:


> @Viper1, Brother, I could eat asparagus like that everyday of my life.
> 
> By the way, the pot roast looks awesome as well!


Thanks @Grunt . One of the fun things with the insta-pot is making gravy from the sauce afterwards.


----------



## parallel (May 6, 2020)

Grunt said:


> @Viper1, Brother, *I could eat asparagus like that everyday of my life.*
> 
> By the way, the pot roast looks awesome as well!


Me too... the problem is that within minutes of eating asparagus I can't even stand myself at the urinal.


----------



## Viper1 (May 8, 2020)

Lent is long over. Time for glorious pork on Friday.
Spare ribs and baby back ribs spiced up. Going to bake for a couple hours in foil, then finish on grill. 

#meatsfordays


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 8, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> Lent is long over. Time for glorious pork on Friday.
> Spare ribs and baby back ribs spiced up. Going to bake for a couple hours in foil, then finish on grill.
> 
> #meatsfordays
> View attachment 33796View attachment 33797View attachment 33798



Nice.....we're on meat lock down here.  I got 3 lbs of turkey yesterday and you'd thought I was robbing the place......

 

Have you tried the 2-2 method?  My next ribs....if I dont get arrested....


----------



## Viper1 (May 8, 2020)

Basted with the peach sauce, some leftover BBQ sauce from a previous venture, and waiting On the Delicata squash.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 8, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> Thanks @Grunt . One of the fun things with the insta-pot is making gravy from the sauce afterwards.


We 100% need some quality InstaPot recipes posted.  I just got mine for Christmas and barely use it because I don’t know what the hell to do with it.

Did you sear the pot roast first?


----------



## Viper1 (May 8, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> We 100% need some quality InstaPot recipes posted.  I just got mine for Christmas and barely use it because I don’t know what the hell to do with it.
> 
> Did you sear the pot roast first?


Yes, most meats (except for chicken) they recommend to sear first.

Cool feature: put a whole frozen chicken In there. Manual for 30 minutes. Comes out delicious


----------



## digrar (May 8, 2020)

This bloke has become a bit of a sensation down here during the lockdown.


----------



## RackMaster (May 9, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> We 100% need some quality InstaPot recipes posted.  I just got mine for Christmas and barely use it because I don’t know what the hell to do with it.
> 
> Did you sear the pot roast first?



There's a couple of instant pot recipe apps, I have them on the iPad; Remote Control and just Instant Pot.  They have some good recipes on them.  I've also seen a lot of recipes on different recipe sites as well. 
  I always sear, it's flavour.  Chicken, if I can get it out in one piece; I toss it under the broiler to crisp up the skin.  I've done chicken and dumplings, duck a l'orange, corned beef, pork and beef roasts, whole chickens and a few soups.   It's excellent for making stock.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 9, 2020)

Now I learned a new thing, as google time instead of What the fuck is chicken a l'orange ;)

Thanks @RackMaster. I'm not gonna bet by the name it's Cajun kitchen and instead hit uncle Google up. It sounds delicious tho. (Thumbs up).


----------



## RackMaster (May 9, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> Now I learned a new thing, as google time instead of What the fuck is chicken a l'orange ;)
> 
> Thanks @RackMaster. I'm not gonna bet by the name it's Cajun kitchen and instead hit uncle Google up. It sounds delicious tho. (Thumbs up).



It's a fancy French thing.   I made it for my wife for New Years.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 9, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> It's a fancy French thing.



Sounds it and I adore (right, puns puns) French foods. Sort of makes me glad I don't -have- a wife as my itineration of it would be neither fancy, nor edible I'm afraid (lol), but never hurts to learn new things, and glad it worked for yours. (Wink)


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 9, 2020)

Butterfly a chicken, put it on a baking sheet, shove orange slices under the skin and voila...cheap chicken a l'orange.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 9, 2020)

Now that was a more I grok explanation than Food Network and Instant Pot.Us combined, @ThunderHorse. Muchas gracias and glad to be richer of things to try.


----------



## RackMaster (May 9, 2020)

I think this is the recipe I used.

Easy Duck à l’Orange - Instant Pot Recipes


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 9, 2020)

Yep that's the one I found too ;)

Still need yet to get the chicken. I been so vegetarian the past week it ain't even pretty. Hunting time. ;)


----------



## RackMaster (May 9, 2020)

My freezer fills and empties so quick with a couple of grocery eaters, I'm going to get a second freezer and full size fridge.   lol


----------



## Kaldak (May 9, 2020)

Don't you have kids around? How have you not done this already!


----------



## RackMaster (May 9, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Don't you have kids around? How have you not done this already!



I should say, second full size fridge.  The boy is only 2 but he's getting an appetite.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 10, 2020)

“First” Instapot dinner last night.  
rack of Baby Backs, rubbed with sea salt, peppercorn, and brown sugar.

Poured some wine, scotch, and apple juice in and let it go for 28
minutes. I used the riser and simply wrapped the meat around the inside of the pot.  

be sure to remove the membrane (with a blue shop towel you can pretty much peel it off) and trim the fat; these can be SUPER fatty.  

Slow steam release for 15 minutes.

Pull the ribs and layout on platter. Mix the “juices” into a bowl with your favorite BBQ sauce and layer the sauce on with a brush.

let rest 20 minutes.

after 20 minutes, sear, reheat the ribs on the grill over med heat. I went about 2 minutes per side and then let sit on the grill for 5 minutes under indirect heat.

Falloff the bone delicious 😋


----------



## Marine0311 (May 10, 2020)

My  goal is to be a better cook. To cook healthy food.


----------



## RackMaster (May 10, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> My  goal is to be a better cook. To cook healthy food.



Cooking unhealthy food is more fun.   lol


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 10, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> My  goal is to be a better cook. To cook healthy food.


I'm not Paleo or even Paleish these days, but that period of time made me such a better cook.  I learned healthy doesn't mean boring.  You can make amazing food.  Although of late we've been on the boring side since I've been trying to cut weight.

A lot of white rice, lean protein, and broccoli.  But we also made some nutella mini-muffins that we have with breakfast!


----------



## Marine0311 (May 10, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I'm not Paleo or even Paleish these days, but that period of time made me such a better cook.  I learned healthy doesn't mean boring.  You can make amazing food.  Although of late we've been on the boring side since I've been trying to cut weight.
> 
> A lot of white rice, lean protein, and broccoli.  But we also made some nutella mini-muffins that we have with breakfast!



Yeah I can't eat boring food.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 10, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Yeah I can't eat boring food.



There such a thing? What do I imagine under 'boring' food?

I mean got a picture for stereotypical as yeah, after time of SSDD even the best meals get old, just not sure what to think of under boring.

Cheers on becoming better cook goals, though. And very much the same... a lot of 10 yo girls I know are better cooks than me. Don't think you hit that low. ;)


----------



## Polar Bear (May 10, 2020)

Shrimp salad tonight


----------



## racing_kitty (May 10, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Shrimp salad tonight View attachment 33825


That’s making me hungry, and it’s lovely in its simplicity. What’s the dressing?


----------



## Viper1 (May 10, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> “First” Instapot dinner last night.
> rack of Baby Backs, rubbed with sea salt, peppercorn, and brown sugar.
> 
> Poured some wine, scotch, and apple juice in and let it go for 28
> ...



Nice first insta-pot dish! I’ll try this next! I’ve been hankering for ribs since I ate then two days ago hahaha.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 10, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> My  goal is to be a better cook. To cook healthy food.


What do you want to know? I am a great chef. Last nights dinner


----------



## compforce (May 10, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> What do you want to know? I am a great chef. Last nights dinnerView attachment 33827


You should have used Bleu Cheese, it would have been perfect.


----------



## SaintKP (May 10, 2020)

compforce said:


> You should have used Bleu Cheese, it would have been perfect.




I was thinking you were referring to the slightly sweet waffle and the tangy/creamy bleu cheese being an weird but alright combo. Then I remembered.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 10, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> What do you want to know? I am a great chef. Last nights dinnerView attachment 33827



Everything.

How top cook good tasting but healthy chicken and steaks on the grill.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 10, 2020)

Getting my meals ready for the week.


----------



## medicchick (May 10, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Everything.
> 
> How top cook good tasting but healthy chicken and steaks on the grill.


Seasonings other than salt and pepper.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 11, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Everything.
> 
> How top cook good tasting but healthy chicken and steaks on the grill.


I Sous Vide and a Blackstone griddle. Chicken I usually marinate. zesty Italia, or any store bought marinate. Dry rubs I use tajin, Jack Daniel’s Chicken Rub. if I am cooking chicken right on the griddle and not using the Sous Vide first, I only use chicken strips. Chicken breasts are a bitch to cook on a grill. You go from 2 inch down quarter of an inch and trying not burn one end while cooking the other end all the way through. If I want breasts I Sous Vide them to 165 then take them out of the bag and brown them on the griddle. How do you like your steaks cooked? If you say well done this conversation over 😂


----------



## RackMaster (May 11, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Everything.
> 
> How top cook good tasting but healthy chicken and steaks on the grill.



Gas or charcoal?


----------



## BloodStripe (May 11, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Gas or charcoal?



Heathen. No such thing as a gas grill.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 11, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> I Sous Vide and a Blackstone griddle. Chicken I usually marinate. zesty Italia, or any store bought marinate. Dry rubs I use tajin, Jack Daniel’s Chicken Rub. if I am cooking chicken right on the griddle and not using the Sous Vide first, I only use chicken strips. Chicken breasts are a bitch to cook on a grill. You go from 2 inch down quarter of an inch and trying not burn one end while cooking the other end all the way through. If I want breasts I Sous Vide them to 165 then take them out of the bag and brown them on the griddle. How do you like your steaks cooked? If you say well done this conversation over 😂



Medium


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Medium


----------



## Polar Bear (May 11, 2020)

View attachment 33848


----------



## Polar Bear (May 11, 2020)

1: Taco
2: Smash Burgers 
3: Tuna with fresh veggies in a soy and ginger mix
4: mozzarella, pepperoni, Parmesan 
5: Pasta with homemade cheese sauce
6: Prime Rib steak
7: a row of wieners for the Marines 
If you notice most of it is Keto. If it has a carb. Pasta I made it for someone else


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 11, 2020)

The French do the "rare" thing on the next level.  May as well call it "browned".


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 11, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Marines


----------



## compforce (May 11, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> The French do the "rare" thing on the next level.  May as well call it "browned".



It's actually called "Blue"

https://chicolockersausage.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/cook-a-steak-blue-rare-medium-welldone.jpg


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 11, 2020)

compforce said:


> It's actually called "Blue"
> 
> https://chicolockersausage.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/cook-a-steak-blue-rare-medium-welldone.jpg


the more you know!


----------



## Polar Bear (May 11, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> the more you know!


Nasty just like Steak Tartare


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 11, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Medium


How much time do you have?  Are you in a rush?  I smoke everything or cook it low and slow...then at the end reverse sear it.


Good luck!!!


----------



## SaintKP (May 11, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Nasty just like Steak Tartare




I don't like my steak super rare, but Steak Tartare prepared well is amazing.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 11, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> I don't like my steak super rare, but Steak Tartare prepared well is amazing.


Tried it several times, it is something mental


----------



## Viper1 (May 11, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> I don't like my steak super rare, but Steak Tartare prepared well is amazing.


Never had French style steak Tartare but the Lebanese have a raw meat dish that is out of this world. Scoop it up with bread, olive oil, onions, and it is amazing.


----------



## SaintKP (May 11, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> Never had French style steak Tartare but the Lebanese have a raw meat dish that is out of this world. Scoop it up with bread, olive oil, onions, and it is amazing.




I love that dish, it looks like dog food but it is out of this world.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 11, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> How much time do you have?  Are you in a rush?  I smoke everything or cook it low and slow...then at the end reverse sear it.
> You can do that a few ways, but here is one for each method of grill:
> 
> Charcoal
> ...



I have some time to prep on weekends or the night before.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 11, 2020)

We made a bolognese sauce tonight.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 11, 2020)

I used to eat my steak blue or rare but I go for medium rare these days. I don't tend to eat a lot of beef anymore because it's getting expensive. I love pork though. Pork all day.


----------



## Andoni (May 11, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> We made a bolognese sauce tonight.


That looks so good!


----------



## RackMaster (May 12, 2020)

A little strawberry banana bread.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 12, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> A little strawberry banana bread.


Recipe?


----------



## RackMaster (May 12, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> Recipe?



Strawberry Banana Bread | The Recipe Critic


----------



## Polar Bear (May 13, 2020)

Wheat bread, avocado, cherry tomatoes, mozzarella, fried egg, and spring mix. Drizzled with balsamic vinegar


----------



## Kaldak (May 13, 2020)

I want, no, NEED, that recipe, oh glorious leader of food.


----------



## parallel (May 13, 2020)

Softball practice is back, sooooooooooo....

Pork chops and stuffing in the crock pot... easy and delicious. By the way, that dinner fueled my girl while she was blasting 58 of 60 balls pitched at at least 45 MPH (some much faster) from a pitching machine at practice tonight. Looks like she had some pent up energy.


----------



## parallel (May 13, 2020)

digrar said:


> This bloke has become a bit of a sensation down here during the lockdown.
> 
> ***snip***


Dude reminds me of the "Thug Kitchen", those cats are HILARIOUS. Well... they WERE hilarious, they seem to have either run out of material or sold out lately.


----------



## digrar (May 14, 2020)

And some pancetta, if you haven't got that,  add some bacon, it doesn't Parramatta. Lol.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 16, 2020)

@Marine0311 cooking a steak, 2020 colorized!!


----------



## Marine0311 (May 16, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> @Marine0311 cooking a steak, 2020 colorized!!
> 
> View attachment 33924



well yeah doesn't everyone?


----------



## parallel (May 18, 2020)

For fuck sake. There's more 'roids in that dude than there is in all the McChicken in the land.... says the guy who has comparable muscle; table muscle.


----------



## Andoni (May 18, 2020)

Fresh baby Spinach, tomatoes, baby portabellos, onions. Salt and pepper. It's not terrible but it's missing meat, egg, or something. 🤣 I feel heathy though


----------



## parallel (May 18, 2020)

Cedar plank grilled salmon with dill butter served with dill butter pasta and veggies. It's a ridiculously simple yet amazing meal.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 19, 2020)

Trying out my new toy. I feel like a cheater. Just dump the pellets and wait. Didn't even use a water pan as the pellets have 10% moisture added to them.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 19, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Trying out my new toy. I feel like a cheater. Just dump the pellets and wait. Didn't even use a water pan as the pellets have 10% moisture added to them.View attachment 33957



An inverted smoker........?


----------



## BloodStripe (May 19, 2020)

I actually had my eye on a Weber Smokey Mountain, but this one had the best price, free.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 19, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I actually had my eye on a Weber Smokey Mountain, but this one had the best price, free.



Sorry bad dad joke.  On my computer it was upside down.....phone it looks normal.  
 

How long did you cook it for and what temp you cook it on?  Pellet smokers are legit!!!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (May 19, 2020)

Still in there. Going on 10 hours still sitting at 146, so probably another 6 hours or so left. In hindsight I should have smoked this tomorrow but I got too excited to try it out. I did just adjust the heat up to 250 to help out some. Using Apple pellets and I'm shocked at how much it burns through. I'll use an entire bag for this cook.


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 20, 2020)

Earlier, we decided to do the lazy person's beef stew, using a crock pot all day.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 20, 2020)

Came off the smoker at 4am. I wrapped until 7 and forgot to grab any pictures. It's super moist and tender. The flavor though is a bit off. I'm thinking that 45 minutes of preburn wasn't long enough to remove all the oils or whatever else was in there.


----------



## SaintKP (May 20, 2020)

For those on Keto what is the grocery bill like versus a typical SAD? Thinking about switching for a few months to see how it affects me not to mention majority of my family is type 2. 

It would only be me doing this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2020)

Grilled salmon for dinner tonight ....


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 24, 2020)

The Quartermaster said:


> Earlier, we decided to do the lazy person's beef stew, using a crock pot all day.



So I swore off beef, a while back, as had too much of it... but this got me right salivating.

May I ask for a recipe? :)


----------



## Viper1 (May 24, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> For those on Keto what is the grocery bill like versus a typical SAD? Thinking about switching for a few months to see how it affects me not to mention majority of my family is type 2.
> 
> It would only be me doing this.


I didn’t keep track but it felt good to spend my $$ on fresher food instead of snacks. If you so keto baking, the flours and sweeteners are about 25% more expensive (I haven’t had a drink in two years so booze wasn’t an expense anymore).


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 24, 2020)

Cheat Meal, is this Keto?


----------



## Grunt (May 24, 2020)

@ThunderHorse, I don't know what you call it, but I call it  -- BEAUTIFUL.....


----------



## Polar Bear (May 24, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> For those on Keto what is the grocery bill like versus a typical SAD? Thinking about switching for a few months to see how it affects me not to mention majority of my family is type 2.
> 
> It would only be me doing this.


I don’t know what SAD is but I have been doing keto sense last August. That is when I found out I was type 2. I say we talk PM or off line to not derail this thread. I can send you my digits if you want to text. I can also send you recipe. Keto can be tough, I do less than 30 carbs a day and reversed my diabetes in 3 month.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 24, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> So I swore off beef, a while back, as had too much of it... but this got me right salivating.
> 
> May I ask for a recipe? :)


You need help, swore off beef...SIN


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 24, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> You need help, swore off beef...SIN



Laughing so hard... Would it help if I said I compensate by bacon, and beef in burgers excepted, or do I still need an intervention?


----------



## The Quartermaster (May 24, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> So I swore off beef, a while back, as had too much of it... but this got me right salivating.
> 
> May I ask for a recipe? :)


Can you buy american products online and have it delivered? If not, this may be you best bet then because what you saw is what I used. But getting that Campbell's slow cooker beef stew mix may be an actual challenge.

Slow Cooker Hearty Beef Stew Recipe | Campbell's Kitchen

Link to the actual stew sauce packets on Amazon if you have any friends here in the states willing to buy and ship a box of love to you overseas.

Amazon.com : Campbell's Slow Cooker Sauces Beef Stew, 12 oz. Pouch (Pack of 6) : Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (May 24, 2020)

I doubt I can buy it online, that hasn't worked out for me so well, however, I can very much request buddies deliver differently, knowing what's needed.

So thank a dozen. ;)


----------



## Polar Bear (May 24, 2020)

NovemberWhiskey said:


> Laughing so hard... Would it help if I said I compensate by bacon, and beef in burgers excepted, or do I still need an intervention?


Until you eat a total pack of beef wieners you don’t exist to me


----------



## Viper1 (May 24, 2020)

Prime New York’s for the lady’s birthday today. Cajun seasoned and will post as I cook _Steak frites _


----------



## medicchick (May 24, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Until you eat a total pack of beef wieners you don’t exist to me


----------



## Viper1 (May 24, 2020)

First time making my own fries. Seasoned one steak with Tones Sweet & Spicy, the other with Jim’s Cajun Blackened, so we had a half each. Brussel sprouts too. Med rare throughout from 10 mins in the oven at 415.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 25, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> First time making my own fries. Seasoned one steak with Tones Sweet & Spicy, the other with Jim’s Cajun Blackened, so we had a half each. Brussel sprouts too. Med rare throughout from 10 mins in the oven at 415.
> View attachment 34041View attachment 34042




We have been using Alton Brown's approach with steaks lately. In the morning take them out of the fridge and put a lot of salt on them. After put them back in the fridge but uncovered and on a rack so that any juice that falls off will be below the meat. This will let the salt melt into the center of the steak. Come dinner you reverse sear it by first cooking them in the oven at 200* until the internal temp hits 117* to 120*. It's important when it's in the oven that it's on a rack above the pan too. It should take around 40 minutes in the oven to reach this temp. When the steak temp hits around 100*, take a cast iron and place it on the stove with high heat. You want the cast iron to reach 600*. Once the meat hits 117*, take it out of the oven and sear it for 30 to 45 seconds per side. Let rest on cooling rack for 5 minutes. Then enjoy. 

Reverse-Sear Ribeye Steak: Reloaded


----------



## parallel (May 25, 2020)

It's been a week for beef for us. I usually eat ribeye steak at least once a week, but it's hard to find cuts worthy of my plate during these times. However, the steak is not the reason I decided to post this photo. I decided to try something I've thought of doing for quite a while but never did until last week. After baking the large russet potatoes (these were fucking HUGE) I put them in the air fryer to crisp up the skins. OH. MY. GOD! This is now our default method for baked potatoes.


----------



## parallel (May 25, 2020)

So, as I was saying it's getting hard around here to find beef at all much less quality beef. I was craving brisket, but I couldn't find a brisket. I've heard that smoking a chuck roast is very similar in taste and texture. So... I got a nearly 4 lb chuck roast and prepped it and put it on the big green egg for a low and slow smoke with some cherry wood. Served it with Mrs. Parallel's legendary Cajun potato salad, baked beans and some cast iron baked corn bread. It was good, but I still prefer brisket.


----------



## SaintKP (May 25, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> I don’t know what SAD is but I have been doing keto sense last August. That is when I found out I was type 2. I say we talk PM or off line to not derail this thread. I can send you my digits if you want to text. I can also send you recipe. Keto can be tough, I do less than 30 carbs a day and reversed my diabetes in 3 month.




Stand by to stand by for PM.


----------



## compforce (May 25, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> First time making my own fries.



Here's how I make fries, they are unbelievable when you do it this way.

Peel and cut the potatoes.  Soak in water overnight (the surface starch falls off, you'll see it at the bottom the next morning).  Par cook in peanut oil at 300 until they start to turn a light golden color.  Drain and blot, extensively, they will be oily at this point.  Bag and freeze them in portions.  When you are ready to serve them, cook at 375 (straight from the freezer) until they turn a dark gold color, they'll almost look overdone.  They will be crispy on the outside like that one mcdonalds fry that is dark brown.  They'll be light and fluffy on the inside.  take salt, parmesan and basil and blend it until it is a fine green powder.  Sprinkle that on the fries as soon as they come out of the oil.  Drain on paper towels and serve.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 5, 2020)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 16, 2020)

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 16, 2020)

Whipped up in a flash. From a 10 lb prime rib on Sunday. Added jalapeños, onions, and rice.  Soy and Avocado oil.


----------



## The Quartermaster (Jun 16, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Whipped up in a flash. From a 10 lb prime rib on Sunday. Added jalapeños, onions, and rice.  Soy and Avocado oil. View attachment 34460


10/10, would smash.


----------



## Dame (Jul 4, 2020)

*Happy Fourth of July!
The pie in the photo below is currently cooling on my stove.*


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 5, 2020)

So, Nathan's Jumbo Dogs, Wonder Bread Buns, Hormel No Bean Chili, Shredded Tillamook Sharp Cheddar...

It's almost exactly like Wienerschnitzel, nope, it's BETTER!

Also, Blue Bell Cookie Cake Ice Cream will make you fat, noms.

Our socially distant fourth of July meal.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 5, 2020)

I did 13 lbs of Brisket (well, one brisket had to cut it in half to fit it into containers to marinate)... and my phone quit taking picturres as it finished on the grill.

ETA-DO NOT TRIM FAT OFF SLABS... 36 hour marinade (turn as you see fit) -The Federalist red blend, Dr Pepper, garlic, onion, cracked black pepper, rosemary.  Drip, pat, let stand 30 min...  dry rub (it's a secret, but I need more Dillo Dust since it's part of the mix), back in the containers, cover and stand in fridge overnight (16-18 hours).  Mixed hardwood chips need to soak 24 hours - oak, hickory, apple  mix of bourbon (4 Souls) and water.   Heat the grill to hot-as-hell(500-600) with filled smoker box (just damp chips)  about an hour or so to get the grates clean and hot, and chips dried and slightly smoky....   toss the brisket(s) fat side up on to the grates, and leave all burners on high for 5 min...  cut off the 3 burners under the slabs of meat candy, and turn down the burner under the smoker box until you maintain 225 to 300, lower is better in the first 2-3 hours, 300-350 in the last 3 ish hours... flip the slabs fat side down for abut an hour to hour and a half,  use a meat (instant read) thermometer at about 4 hours, at 120* internal turn the heat up to 350 (gotta get the good crust on the slabs)  -  OH Yeah, get the largest fat catcher you can, the brisket rind will melt about 50-60% using this method.  Flip the slabs back over for the last 30-60 minutes of cooking, at an internal temp range between 165 and 180, remove from heat, cover with tinfoil and allow to rest for 30-45 minutes.   Carve (with your Yarborough, if you have one)  and make brisket sammiches.

Yes I doctored my own Montana BBQ sauce, slightly sweet with a finish of heat...  I can't make up my mind so it's a mutt of Memphis, Texas, KC, NC, SC, GA  style sauces....  tomato, vinegar, bourbon, tomato and mustard.

I hate my phone for not taking pics yesterday...  we only had 4 others show up out of 10 invited...  so, there is brisket in the freezer.


----------



## Dame (Jul 5, 2020)

We had pork tenderloin.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm smoking Ribs, 3-2-1 method.  I barely got them back on the grill...the are crumbling all over my face!   

Fat + honey + butter + applerub + apple cider vinegar = Something you can only experience once in your life!!

Back on the 40 inch waist plan.......Day 1.......


----------



## Steve1839 (Jul 6, 2020)

Dame said:


> We had pork tenderloin.
> View attachment 34795


If you are tempted to add a table spoon of bourbon to the glaze, rather than the cook, don't...maybe to deglaze...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 6, 2020)

Not my recipe, but easily the best au gratin potatoes I've ever had. It's a bit labor intensive, but I think completely worth it.
Personally I use an additional clove of garlic and hit the cheese with the broiler before I pull them for good.
Also, don't skimp on the cheese - and shred your own.  The first time I made it the top cheese was not melted because of the wax coating they put on pre-shredded. 

Scalloped Potatoes | Gimme Some Oven


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 19, 2020)

Grilled fish tacos for dinner....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 19, 2020)

...and dessert!  Homemade biscuits.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 20, 2020)

Girlfriend cooked me dinner AND did all the dishes....

Grilled brats and slaw, come on now!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 20, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Girlfriend cooked me dinner AND did all the dishes....
> 
> Grilled brats and slaw, come on now!
> 
> View attachment 34938


Perfect summer night!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 25, 2020)

I will not stop combing the interwebz until I find this contraption and use it for the good of mankind!!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 25, 2020)

Nee


SpongeBob*24 said:


> I will not stop combing the interwebz until I find this contraption and use it for the good of mankind!!!!
> 
> View attachment 34984


Ask and you shall receive: Let the Party Begin


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 27, 2020)

Has anybody been to NYC and had one of those Cronuts they talk about? I might be looking at a ~5hr layover at JFK when I fly home and I was wondering if it would be worth the 45+ min Uber ride to go check one out. I know there's a hour long line every morning, but I plan on pre-ordering.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 27, 2020)

This dude's reaction to rice is pretty much how I feel when I watch the neighborhood 'grill expert' fuck up yet another steak.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3197989003642117


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 28, 2020)

The boy made Italian sandwich’s with havarti cheese, man I love havarti cheese!

The fries he cut up from whole potatoes and then soaked them for 15 minutes. He told me it removes the starch and makes a more crispy, but still potato tasting fry.

He cooked the fries in 300 degree oil and then pulled them, let them cool and cooked them in 400 degrees oil until golden brown.

I cannot tell you how cool it is to have your 17 year old son teach you something that you thought you had nailed.


----------



## compforce (Jul 28, 2020)

Those look pretty good and the method is almost right.  Two changes and you'll have the best fries you've ever eaten.  Rather than cooling in between frying, freeze them overnight.  Cook at 375 straight from the freezer until the outsides are darker brown, about the color of the inside edge of the top fry.  

You won't believe how good they come out.  Btw, parmesan, fresh parsley and salt in a blender until powdered and sprinkle on the fries to finish will make them slightly better.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 28, 2020)

@Ooh-Rah 

I love your plates buddy!!!

Second on the fries, double fry (whichever method) is amazing!  Similar times/temps in the oven will change you life as well.  Its my go to when I don't have the time to clean my fryer or there's that rando pop up shower that's 0% a chance until its 100%!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2020)

It was Twin#1’s night to cook dinner so I taught him my secret rib recipe...he nailed it!


----------



## Dame (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2020)

Dame said:


> View attachment 35052


You better use something without tomato, just saying....  somebody will be very very unhappy if you use tomato....


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Dame (Jul 31, 2020)

I





x SF med said:


> You better use something without tomato, just saying....  somebody will be very very unhappy if you use tomato....


I know. So far he cannot eat my loafmeat. I'm working on it.


----------



## compforce (Aug 2, 2020)

A gift for all of you that are BBQing

Compforce's Super Southwest Rub - Makes ~1/2 Cup

2 Tbsp Dark Chili Powder
2 Tbsp Paprika
1 Tbsp Dark Brown Sugar (optional)
1 Tbsp Ground Coriander
1 Tbsp Garlic Powder
1 Tbsp Kosher Salt
1 Tbsp Dried Oregano
2 tsp Cumin, Ground
1 tsp Black Pepper
1 tsp either Cayenne or 2 tsp Chipotle Chili Powder
1 tsp Red Pepper Flakes

Stick it all in a container with a lid and shake to mix.  Put some on your protein before cooking.  Don't pile it high or the food will be too spicy, sprinkle enough to cover the food and rub it in. 

Good on Beef, Pork and Chicken.  Haven't tried any fish or more exotic meats with it yet.
Add to a lemon or lime vinaigrette to make a southwest style salad dressing.
Add as the spices when you have a marinade of oil and vinegar or lemon.

The choice between cayenne or chipotle chili powder is based on the burn that you want.  if you want a very hot fast burn that goes away quick, use the cayenne.  if you want a slow heat that builds with each bite and will last until a pallet cleanser is served, use the chipotle chili powder.

You can leave the brown sugar out if you want a more aggressive chili style taste.  I use it to cut the heat and give some contrast to the flavors when I grill.

I've used this in a ton of different types of food, enchiladas, chilis, salads, meat, pretty much anything you want to taste tex-mex.  I keep a bunch on hand for quick meals.  It'll hold for months in a sealed container.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 2, 2020)

Caprese Salad, Instant Pot corn on the cob, Mushroom Swiss burgers and baked potatoes done on the grill.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Meatloaf from @Dame recipe.


----------



## Dame (Aug 3, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> Meatloaf from @Dame recipe.
> View attachment 35106


Couple of questions.
How was it?
What did you do with the rest of the bacon?


----------



## compforce (Aug 4, 2020)

Dame said:


> What did you do with the rest of the bacon?



 When us guys cook a pound of bacon, there are usually only two or three slices remaining by the time it finishes drying...  The rest just *disappears*

@Viper1 Is that even bacon?  It looks like sizzlean to me.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Dame said:


> Couple of questions.
> How was it?
> What did you do with the rest of the bacon?


Delicious. We had been using the Bacon for breakfast earlier and we forgot to thaw out the regular bacon so turkey bacon it was...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 4, 2020)

compforce said:


> When us guys cook a pound of bacon, there are usually only two or three slices remaining by the time it finishes drying...  The rest just *disappears*
> 
> @Viper1 Is that even bacon?  It looks like sizzlean to me.


It was turkey bacon. Breakfast staple here but regular bacon we use a lot in meals... when we remember to take it out of the freezer haha


----------



## Andoni (Aug 4, 2020)

Dame said:


> What did you do with the rest of the bacon?


I am wondering the same thing.
Edited: I didn't see the response on the bacon question. haha. the important things, ya know.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 4, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> It feels like this conversation is beginning to simmer - everyone continue to keep it professional please ....





AWP said:


> Keep pushing our buttons...


Yeah, I thought whatever that dish was looked good and tried making it. Hence the commentary. Made cheesy cauliflower as a rice substitute too.

- 2 chicken breasts
- 1 stick butter
- 3 tbs dried chopped garlic
- 1 tbs ground cumin
- 3 tbs curry powder
- 2 tbs Knorr Tomato chicken bullion
- salt
- pepper

- 2 cubed zucchinis 
- 2 cups chopped cauliflower
- 6 oz can of tomato sauce
- 3/4 cup plain yogurt

Don't mind the stove.


Spoiler: It's Keto friendly


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 9, 2020)

6 quarts of home made korn relish.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 2, 2020)

Turkey roasting on the grill, stuffed with a rice/sausage/mushroom dressing...  Fresh Brussels Sprouts to go with it.

Didn't feel like heating up the kitchen too much.

@Polar Bear ...  How did you catch the band to make Korn relish, apparently you can only do it once, right?

here's the song for this:


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 2, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Turkey roasting on the grill, stuffed with a rice/sausage/mushroom dressing...  Fresh Brussels Sprouts to go with it.
> 
> Didn't feel like heating up the kitchen too much.
> 
> ...


Because I am Amazing!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 13, 2020)

Last night....  1/2 lb sized sharp white cheddar and mushroom stuffed burgers (a burger press that allows you to stuff them is amazing), and yes, you can do waffle fries on a grill with a silicon mat, corn on the cob, summer slaw, and the friend that came over brought a chocolate zucchini cake.

Burp.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 16, 2020)

Was feeling pretty lazy but wanted something to have leftovers for the next couple of days went ahead and made an arribbiata sauce with penne. Almost botched it when I realized I had put in sage instead of some thyme but it turned out pretty well.


----------



## paulag (Sep 24, 2020)

Made some pan fried chicken breasts, corn on the cob, homemade Caesar salad and wild rice. Then my grandmother was there so she made minestrone soup. It was nice.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 27, 2020)

last nights Dinner. 10 hrs Sous Vide 9.5 lbs Prime Rib. Asparagus salted and grilled on high till tender. Mashed potatoes and Antipasto.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 27, 2020)

When the girlfriend wakes you up to the smell of bacon cooking.....


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 8, 2020)

Made some pork steak, pan fried mushrooms and wild rice. Forgot to take a picture before it was gone but damn did it hit the spot.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 8, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Made some pork steak, pan fried mushrooms and wild rice. Forgot to take a picture before it was gone but damn did it hit the spot.



That's how you know it was good. No time to take a picture while enjoying it.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 25, 2020)

Appetizers and Dinner last night


----------



## Brill (Nov 25, 2020)

Any Charlie Berens fans here? Assume @Ooh-Rah?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2020)

@lindy - you don't really cook do you?  I thought you just ate the minds of your enemies raw?


----------



## Brill (Nov 25, 2020)

x SF med said:


> @lindy - you don't really cook do you?  I thought you just ate the minds of your enemies raw?



I can burn or make anything underdone! My baking skills max out at opening an instant oatmeal packet & popping the bowl into a microwave!


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 25, 2020)

well you failed, you forgot water or milk. You just have hot oats


----------



## Brill (Nov 25, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> well you failed, you forgot water or milk. You just have hot oats


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Nov 25, 2020)

Found a new hobby with my father-in-law.  We’re using a Masterbuilt Gravity 540.  Before you off-set purest try to beat me, we found it for $80 used and it combines the best of charcoal and automated temperature controls.  

Attached are some shots of ribs and a pork butt cooked at 225 with Cherry and pecan.


----------



## Brill (Nov 26, 2020)

6 hour smoke.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 26, 2020)

That looks glorious.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Nov 26, 2020)

lindy said:


> 6 hour smoke.View attachment 37140



Did you bring and rub?


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Nov 26, 2020)

We’re starting up in an hour or so.


----------



## Brill (Nov 26, 2020)

ShamgarTheJudge said:


> Did you bring and rub?



no brine and just some sprinkles of Costco poultry seasoning.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Nov 26, 2020)

lindy said:


> no brine and just some sprinkles of Costco poultry seasoning.



Sorry, meant Brine but the techno-commies wanted something else.

Sounds good.  Really stoked to fire it up today.  Doing cherry and pecan.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 26, 2020)

lindy said:


> 6 hour smoke.


That there is a masterpiece of workmanship! I suspect there was happy eating by all.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 26, 2020)

Not cooking jack, literally bought catering for this one.  But we're eating Salad>Pozole> Ribs, Chorizo Stuffing, Potatos au gratin> Wild Turkey Pie.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 29, 2020)

Forget the spaghetti sauce, the meatballs are going to be worth the price of admission!


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 29, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Forget the spaghetti sauce, the meatballs are going to be worth the price of admission!
> 
> View attachment 37209



Now that looks to be a well seasoned and used cast iron.


----------



## Brill (Nov 29, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Forget the spaghetti sauce, the meatballs are going to be worth the price of admission!


Ooooooooo...Your ballths are thithelin’!


----------



## Brill (Dec 20, 2020)

Set for Friday...Standing Rib Roast!!!!  On the fence to smoke it or just follow Alton Brown:






Will post pics upon completion.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 20, 2020)

lindy said:


> Set for Friday...Standing Rib Roast!!!!


Either way, I am sure it will be awesome! Nothing like a good roast....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 20, 2020)

One of my friends hit up our bourbon group chat and said Safeway had a Bone In Rib Roast special going for 66% off. Well, that is true.  They also don't charge for cutting it either.  So 22lbs of Bone-In Rib Eyes at 3.97/lb.  Yum.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 24, 2020)

Bought a 5lb beef tenderloin to smoke tomorrow. My mouth waters each time I open the fridge looking at it.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 24, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Bought a 5lb beef tenderloin to smoke tomorrow. My mouth waters each time I open the fridge looking at it.



I got a killer deal on a brisket at just under $3 per lb....I haven't seen those numbers for over a decade.  

I'm gonna get up super early, drink Bourbon with FATTMANNN and Rudolph as they pass thru, then get the smoker going!  Pretty excited!!!!!


----------



## Brill (Dec 24, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I got a killer deal on a brisket at just under $3 per lb....I haven't seen those numbers for over a decade.
> 
> I'm gonna get up super early, drink Bourbon with FATTMANNN and Rudolph as they pass thru, then get the smoker going!  Pretty excited!!!!!


Pics or it didn’t happen!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Bought a 5lb beef tenderloin to smoke tomorrow. My mouth waters each time I open the fridge looking at it.



I got a similar size chunk on sale, last week.  I was going to make beef wellington but I'm not venturing out again for ingredients I forgot.  So I'm tossing 4 racks of St Louis cut ribs in the slow cooker, because I'm lazy.  lol


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 24, 2020)

lindy said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen!



Costco by me has it at $3.17 a pound on the regular. A buddy got one at Kroger for $2.96 a pound a few weeks ago.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 24, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Costco by me has it at $3.17 a pound on the regular. A buddy got one at Kroger for $2.96 a pound a few weeks ago.



That is a solid price!!!  I forgot to mention I also picked up 2 lbs of salmon to smoke with apple wood for Breakfast with Bagels and cream cheese.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 24, 2020)

Because there wasn't a way my mother was going to get out of me eating tamales for Christmas Eve.  Although we couldn't go to my tia's house tonight, my mother endeavored to indulge the Mexican half of me.




Also I think I did what @Ooh-Rah  asked as best I could. 20% of original size.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 24, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Because there wasn't a way my mother was going to get out of me eating tamales for Christmas Eve.  Although we couldn't go to my tia's house tonight, my mother endeavored to indulge the Mexican half of me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 37692
> ...


Dang, Brother...those things must have been huge if that's  only 20% of their original size....

Looks excellent!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 25, 2020)

Up at 0400 with the briskets on the smoker.  Its cold and windy, so my smoker temperature is up and down like my emotions right now!!!!  My weatherologistmeter says its 35 F with 30 mph winds, a quick wind chill calc tells me that's too cold to be watching brisket smoke!!!!!     



Salmon will start the dry brine (brown sugar and salt) at 0600, on the smoker at 0700, chows on at 0800.  More pics will follow once the bright star is up.  

Bad news, no pic with Santa this year....sorry @lindy !


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 25, 2020)

The cold air and wind made smoking today sporty...



But after 12 hours both Brisket Halves turned out EPIC...


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 25, 2020)

Nailed it!



This photo format adjusted by a friendly mod. Check out this link for more info!
A request to members who post memes and pics


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 28, 2020)

Prime brisket on sale at Costco for $2.99  lb.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 28, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Prime brisket on sale at Costco for $2.99  lb.


Holy shit!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2020)

French onion soup.  
this is a great recipe.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 29, 2020)

View attachment 37793

From the past few days, chicken wings, fried steak tacos, and smoked chili that took 3rd place at work (turned out better this go around than the one I submitted). Was supposed to receive a cool plaque signed by the CO but I guess budget cuts got in the way. Whatevs.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 29, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> View attachment 37791
> View attachment 37792View attachment 37793
> 
> From the past few days, chicken wings, fried steak tacos, and smoked chili that took 3rd place at work (turned out better this go around than the one I submitted). Was supposed to receive a cool plaque signed by the CO but I guess budget cuts got in the way. Whatevs.



fuck, send me some of that chili.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 29, 2020)

Anyone have any good, simple pescatarian recipes I can steal?


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 29, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> fuck, send me some of that chili.


If I could get it to you without spending a shit ton on dry ice and shipping, done deal. I still have about 5 pounds of it left and my wife doesn't like beans.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 29, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> fuck, send me some of that chili.


----------



## Andoni (Dec 29, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Anyone have any good, simple pescatarian recipes I can steal?


Lebanese Taverna Hummus. Lebanese Taverna is a DC area restaurant and they published it in a newsletter years ago.

You can make hummus pita sandwiches, tomatoes, cucumbers, idk what else, but you could make em fancy. Hummus is pescatarian.

Lebanese Taverna Hummus

2 cups of cooked chickpeas (or 2 15 oz cans - one with the liquid, drain the other can)

3 cloves crushed garlic

1/4 to 1/3 cup fresh squeezed lemon juice

1 cup tahini

1/4 cup olive oil

sea salt and paprika to taste


What to do:

Use a blender or food processor to mix chickpeas, tahini, lemon juice, salt, paprika and garlic cloves until completely smooth.  If dip is too thick, add a little additional water to thin slightly.  When serving, put a light layer of olive oil over the top and sprinkle with paprika.

Makes 3 cups

I'll try to think of more recipes. I'm drawing a total blank.

Edited: according to Google Hummus is Pescatarian.


----------



## Brill (Dec 30, 2020)

Andoni said:


> Lebanese Taverna is a DC area restaurant



LOVE that place! Hopefully it’s still open after all this.


----------



## Andoni (Dec 30, 2020)

lindy said:


> LOVE that place! Hopefully it’s still open after all this.


Favorite restaurant. I think they will be, hopefully. They also have a to-go market on Lee Highway in Arlington that's awesome and fast.


----------



## Brill (Dec 30, 2020)

Andoni said:


> Favorite restaurant. I think they will be, hopefully. They also have a to-go market on Lee Highway in Arlington that's awesome and fast.


This place will change your life.

https://supradc.com/


----------



## Andoni (Dec 30, 2020)

lindy said:


> This place will change your life.
> 
> https://supradc.com/


I'll give it a go. Thanks!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 1, 2021)

Goofed up and bought Beef Ribs Short Sliced instead of Beef Ribs Short (normal unsliced type). Never cooked sliced before and most recipes I've seen favor Korean cooking. To be differnet I've had sitting in Hickory marinade all day and will be adding to a salad.

ETA Pic:


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 2, 2021)

Marinated Chicken Thighs


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 10, 2021)

For @RackMaster 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348334035202764801


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 10, 2021)

Kaldak said:


> For @RackMaster
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348334035202764801



3 salads a day are good for you.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 10, 2021)

I wanted to do the twice baked spaghetti squash thing.  I make a spicy meat sauce.  Was good. 

Whoops didn't re-size this. ugh.


----------



## Andoni (Jan 11, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> wanted to do the twice baked spaghetti squash thing.


This looks super good. I'm gonna to try it today. I've had spaghetti squash once-- and I think the sauce really makes it. Gonna see how it turns out.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 11, 2021)

Andoni said:


> This looks super good. I'm gonna to try it today. I've had spaghetti squash once-- and I think the sauce really makes it. Gonna see how it turns out.



Some people don't like it. When I was a paleo I ate the shit out of it. When I would make it en masse (not twice baked) after I forked the squash I'd put a dab of kerrygold butter and basil and toss that and then have it sit low heat while my sauce simmered. 

Also, for the non-cooking inclines. Making your own marinara doesn't take much. 

1 Can Crushed Tomatoes
2 TBSP of Tomato paste

Then the world is your oyster. 

I like mine more spicy like and Arrabbiata sauce so I added 1 TBSP of red pepper flakes and 1TBSP of minced garlic.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2021)

Kids got me this pizza cutter for Christmas, I will never use another type.  

Kitchy Pizza Cutter Wheel - Super Sharp and Easy To Clean Slicer, Kitchen Gadget with Protective Blade Guard (Green) Amazon.com


----------



## digrar (Jan 16, 2021)

I have a similar device and I'm not sold on it as most efficient method of cutting pizzas.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 17, 2021)

We got this one for Christmas.  For the cyclists you there, you may also enjoy. 

PZT-2 Pizza Tool


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 17, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> We got this one for Christmas.  For the cyclists you there, you may also enjoy.
> 
> PZT-2 Pizza Tool



Park Tool makes some pretty cool gadgets in addition to useful and reliable tools.


----------



## paulag (Jan 20, 2021)

I use American Metalcraft pizza cutter - The handle is plastic but it's all good quality metal and the wheel blade is held in with a bolt NOT more plastic.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 6, 2021)

Pasta bake for dinner.
Soak olive oil in fresh garlic for about 30 minutes.
Saute‘ garlic and chopped onion in the oil until onions soft
Brown one pound of hamburger/mix all together
(you should be boiling noodles already)
Drain excess oil after browned
Add sauce - simmer until noodles are done
Mix in noodles
Layer freshly sliced mozzarella
350 bake for 25 minutes
Broil cheese for 3 minutes

Pull and rest for 10 minutes

ETA - I used 1 jar of sauce.  Should probably use 1.5 to 2...otherwise it gets dry.

View attachment 38847


----------



## Brill (Feb 6, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Pull and rest for 10 minutes



Yep, deployment life over 50.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 23, 2022)

Some recent dinner pics.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 10, 2022)

Dinner tonight: Steak sandwich
-NY Strip from Crowd Cow
-Sourdough bread with some garlic, parsley, butter blend
-White onions and tomatoes
-Roasted brussel sprouts
-Truffle oil
-Templeton Rye whiskey


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 10, 2022)

Steak turned out well (no pun intended).  Next time, I'd probably use more garlic and include more veggies on the sandwich.  Edit: My other picture wouldn't upload for some reason, must be my slow internet.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 3, 2022)

Tomorrow I am going to Morel Feast…hoping it is as amazing as it sounds!  

MOREL FEAST - 4th Annual Spring Fundraiser


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2022)

I’m getting the hang of this new grill. #reverseSear


----------



## Gunz (Jul 1, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I’m getting the hang of this new grill. #reverseSear
> 
> View attachment 39787View attachment 39788



Man, you really like it rare. Nice sear, though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 1, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Man, you really like it rare. Nice sear, though.


I pull when the internal temp hits 105; rest for 5 minutes while the grill gets up to temp, and then sear 75 seconds per side after first basting the steak with melted garlic butter.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 1, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I pull when the internal temp hits 105; rest for 5 minutes while the grill gets up to temp, and then sear 75 seconds per side after first basting the steak with melted garlic butter.



/drool


----------



## Locksteady (Jul 2, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I pull when the internal temp hits 105; rest for 5 minutes while the grill gets up to temp, and then sear 75 seconds per side after first basting the steak with melted garlic butter.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 3, 2022)

Snack Jerk wings and Legs


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 31, 2022)

Since I'm stuck working from home today I thought I might as well smoke some ribs …


----------



## Grunt (Jul 31, 2022)

Those ribs look glorious, Brother....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 27, 2022)

If you are not doing a reverse sear, you are missing out….


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 27, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If you are not doing a reverse sear, you are missing out….
> 
> View attachment 41273View attachment 41274


I only recently became aware of what it meant to 'reverse' sear because I usually eat them blue and never used ovens for any of part of the cooking.

It does look very tender, though.  I'll have to order it this way next time I'm out and feel like getting something a little less bloody.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 28, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If you are not doing a reverse sear, you are missing out….
> 
> View attachment 41273View attachment 41274




Do you salt ahead of time? If not, next time season liberally with salt both sides around 24 hours a head of time and place it on a bake rack in your refrigerator so the juices drop out instead of letting your steak sit in it. Also, when it’s in the oven, use a baking rack too so it gets a more even cook on all sides. Stole this trick from Alton Brown.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 28, 2022)

Alton Brown is the World's greatest food resource and should be protected at all costs.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 28, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Do you salt ahead of time? If not, next time season liberally with salt both sides around 24 hours a head of time and place it on a bake rack in your refrigerator so the juices drop out instead of letting your steak sit in it. Also, when it’s in the oven, use a baking rack too so it gets a more even cook on all sides. Stole this trick from Alton Brown.




Aaron does the same thing for this meal.  Good technique to follow!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Do you salt ahead of time? If not, next time season liberally with salt both sides around 24 hours a head of time and place it on a bake rack in your refrigerator so the juices drop out instead of letting your steak sit in it. Also, when it’s in the oven, use a baking rack too so it gets a more even cook on all sides. Stole this trick from Alton Brown.


I do salt ahead…I’ve gone through a number of seasoning experiments but keep coming back to Montreal Steak Seasoning.  

Typically I place a baking rack on top of a 9x13 pyrex glass baking pan and I’ll let rest on counter for about 45 minutes to get closer to room temp and to catch any juices and give more air circulation.  When I start the cooking process I’ll put it into the oven just like that, elevated on a cooking sheet sitting on top of the Pyrex.

I’ve found that starting the oven at 225 degrees until the center is about 60 is a good temp to get it started. Then I turn down to 185 and pull at 105.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 28, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I do salt ahead…I’ve gone through a number of seasoning experiments but keep coming back to Montreal Steak Seasoning.
> 
> Typically I place a baking rack on top of a 9x13 pyrex glass baking pan and I’ll let rest on counter for about 45 minutes to get closer to room temp and to catch any juices and give more air circulation.  When I start the cooking process I’ll put it into the oven just like that, elevated on a cooking sheet sitting on top of the Pyrex.
> 
> I’ve found that starting the oven at 225 degrees until the center is about 60 is a good temp to get it started. Then I turn down to 185 and pull at 105.



I keep seeing "Danos seasoning" on you tube. Lots of flavors.


----------

